# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  आग के बेटे (वेद प्रकाश शर्मा द्वारा रचित) - विजय विकास श्रृंखला

## asr335704

इस सूत्र में प्रस्तुत है, दिवंगत प्रसिद्ध लेखक वेद प्रकाश शर्मा का थ्रिलर उपन्यास
*
"**आग के बेटे**"

*इसका श्रेय इंटरनेट पर ये उपन्यास अपलोड करने वाले वास्तविक महोदय को जाता है|

----------


## asr335704

आतंक की छाया ने लगभग आधे घंटे में ही समस्त राजनगर को आगोश में ले लिया ।

भय की लहर राजनगर के निवासियों में कुछ इस तीव्रता और भयानकता के साथ व्याप्त हुई, मानो प्लेग का रोग रहा हो । जिस चेहरे पर दृष्टि जाती वही पीला नजर आता ।

प्रत्येक मुखड़े पर भय एव आश्चर्य के संयुक्त भाव दृष्टिगोचर होते !

राजनगर का समस्त कार्य अस्त-व्यस्त हो गया ।

लोगों का ध्यान अपने कर्तव्यों से हटकर इस विचित्र आश्चर्यजनक और भयावह घटना की ओर हो गया ।

जहा देखो एक ही चर्चा ! जिधर जाओ ड़रावने चेहरे दिखते !

स्थान-स्थान पर लोगों के जत्थे, जगह-जगह आदमियों की भीड़, भिन्न-मिन्न आयु के बच्चे, बूढे-ज़वान, स्त्री-पुरुष, बहादुर व कायर इत्यादि सभी इस विचित्र से चैलेंज के विषय मे सोच रहे थे, तर्क-वितर्क कर रहे थे ।

घड़ी की सुइयां तेजी के साथ बढ रही थीं । साथ ही बढ रही थी लोगों की उत्सुकता । साथ ही उनके दिल तीव्र वेग के साथ धड़क रहे थे । वे देखना चाहते थे उस विचित्र और साहसी चैलेंज का परिणाम ! चैलेंज, समस्त राजनगर को भयानक चैलेंज I

अभी…!

अब से ठीक एक घंटा पहले यानी साढे ग्यारह बजे तक तो सब कुछ सामान्य था । उसी प्रकार सामान्य जैसे प्रतिदिन रहता था । सभी अपने कार्यो मे व्यस्त थे। किन्तु ठीक बारह बजे…

आज का बारह बजना मानो कहर था ।

बात का श्रीगणेश भी कम आश्चर्यजनक नहीं था I सर्वप्रथम भय और आतंक की इस लहर ने जन्म लिया था रिजर्व बैंक आफ इंडिया से । यह बैंक राज़नगर का सर्व सुरक्षित बैंक था और चैलेंज था न सिर्फ उसकी सुरक्षा को, बल्कि समस्त सरकारी अफसरों और राजनगरवासियों को ।

ठीक उस समय जब रिजर्व बैंक का मैनेजर अपने कमरे मे बैठा एक मोटे-से रजिस्टर को ध्यान से देख रहा था कि एक मधुर ध्वनि ने उसकी तन्द्रा भंग की "मे आई कम इन सर?"

मैनेजर महोदय की उंगलियों में फंसा सिगार का टुकड़ा गिरते-गिरते बचा ।

चौंककर उन्होंने दरवाजे पर देखा तो सामने एक हसीन युवती को मुस्कराते हुए पाया ।

----------


## asr335704

उसके मुस्कराने के अंदाज से लगता था मानो वह अब भी अंदर आने की आज्ञा चाहती हो । उसकी आयु बीस और बाईस के बीच थी । जिस्म पर एक मिनी स्कर्ट जिसमें से उसकी गोरी और गोल जंघाए स्पष्ट दिखाई दे रही थीं ।

मैनेजर ने स्वय को संभाला और बोला "आइए.. आइए !"

कमर को लचकाती हुई वह कमरे में प्रविष्ट हो गई ।

मैनेजर ने अपनी नाक पर रखे चश्मे को निश्चित स्थान पर जमाते हुए कहा "वैठिए ।"

वह इठलाती-सी बैठ गई ।।

'"कहिए, आपकी क्या सेवा कर सकता हूं ?"

प्रत्युत्तर मे उस युवती ने कुछ नहीं कहा बल्कि चुपचाप, किन्तु लापरवाही का प्रदर्शन करते हुए उसने एक सिगरेट निकाली और अधरों के बीच फंसाकर इस प्रकार मैनेजर से माचिस मांगी । मानो उसने मैनेजर द्वारा पूछे गए प्रश्न को सुना ही न हो ।

मैनेजर ने भी चुपचाप लाइटर उसकी और बढा दिया । 

माचिस के स्थान पर लाइटर देखकर युवती के अधरों पर एक विचित्र सी मुस्कान ने जन्म लिया, किन्तु उसने चुपचाप सिगरेट सुलगाकर लाइटर उसकी ओर बढाया । लाइटर हाथ मे लेते ही मैनेजर चौक पडा । उसके भीतर हल्का सा भय उजागर हुआ ।

लाइटर के चारों ओर एक लाल सुर्ख कागज लिपटा हुआ था । मैनेजर ने कागज को देखकर प्रश्नवाचक निगाहों से युवती को देखा, किंतु देखते ही उसके मस्तिष्क मे खतरे की घंटियां घनघनाने लगी । वह आश्चर्य के सागर मे गोते लगाने लगा ।

उसने गौर से सामने बैठी युवती को देखा। आश्वर्य से उसकी आखें फैल गई । उसका चेहरा पीला पड़ गया था।

उसकै सामने कुर्सी पर बैठी युवती के जिस्म के पोर-पोर से धुआं निकल रहा था ।

नीले और सुनहरे रग का एक विचित्र-सा संयुक्त धुआं ! कुछ इस तरह की धीमी आवाज कमरे मे गूजने लगी मानो अनेक मक्खियां संयुक्त रूप से भिनभिना रही हो ।

भिनभिनाहट कुछ तेज होती जा रही थी और साथ ही जिस्म से निकलने वाला धुआं भी तेज होता जा रहा था ।

मैनेजर के आश्चर्य की कोई सीमा नही थी । वह अवाक्-सा, जीती-जागती युवती को धुएं मे परिवर्तित होते देख रहा था ।

उसके लिए क्या, वल्कि सारे साधारण मानवों के लिए यह विश्व का महानतम आश्चर्य था ।

----------


## asr335704

मैनेजर के देखते-ही-देखते वह लड़की धुएं मेँ परिवर्तित हो गई | अब उसके सामने वाली कुर्सी पर उस युवती के स्थान पर धुएं की मानव आकृति विराजमान थी ।

मैनेजर के मुह से एक आवाज तक न निकली| उसके देखते-ही-देखत्ते विचित्र धुएं की मानव आकृति कुर्सी से उठी और वायु की भांति तैरती-सी दरवाजे की और बढी ।

एकाएक मैनेजर को जैसे होश आया । वह भी तुरंत अपनी कुर्सी से उछल पडा और भयभीत होकर भयानक तरीके से चीखा "भूत भूत भूत.. बचाओ !” वह चीखता हुआ वायु में तैरते धुएं की ओर लपका ।

तब तक धुआ कमरे से बाहर जा चुका था | मैनेजर की चीख-पुकार सुनकर सारे बैंक में हंगामा-सा मच गया ।

बन्दूकधारी मैनेजर के कमरे की ओर लपके ।

कैशियर के कान खडे हो गए ।

तभी चीखता हुआ मैनेजर अपने कमरे से बाहर आ गया |

उसकी स्थिति पागलों जैसी हो गई थी | वह वायु में तैरते उस धुए को देख कर चीखा "ये वही लड़की हैं जो अभी मेरे कमरे में आई था। गोली चलाओ |"

बन्दूकधारी ही नहीं, बल्कि सभी आश्चर्यचकित रह गए क्योंकि किसी ने भी किसी युवती को मैनेजर के कमरे में प्रविष्ट होते नहीँ देखा था और दूसरी बात ये कि मैनेजर धुएं मे लड़की की संज्ञा दे रहा था । एक बार को तो सबके मस्तिष्क में आया कि कही ये मैनेजर पागल तो नही हो गया है ?

किंतु ये विचार अधिक समय तक उनके मस्तिष्क मे न रह सका, क्योंकि उस धुएं का रंग और वायु में तैरने का ढंग कुछ विचित्र-सा था ।

उपस्थित तमाम लोग आश्चर्य के साथ उस धुएं को देख रहे थे ।

तभी मैनेजर चीखा "गोली चलाओ |”

बन्दूकधारी मानो अभी तक अचेत थे। उनकी चेतना वापस आई, उन्होने बंदूक सीधी की "धाय धाय"

समस्त वातावरण गोलियों की आवाज से थर्रा उठा ।

किंतु परिणाम देखकर समी लोगो की आँखे हैरत से फैल गई । चेहरे बर्फ की भाति सफेद पड़ गए ।

धुएं पर गोलियों का कोई प्रभाव न हुआ था । गोलिया धुएं के बीच से बिना रुकावट के पार हो गई ।

किसी ने छत पर लगी रांड़ तोडी तो कोई दीवार से लगकर शहीद हो गई । सारे बैंक मे हंगामा खड़ा हो गया ।

----------


## asr335704

फायरों की आवाज ने सड़क पर जाते लोगों के पैरों में बेडिया डाल दी । सभी लोग बदहवास-से हो गए ।

मैनेजर तो पागलों की भांति चीख रहा था ।

आश्चर्य और भय ही व्याप्त रहा और अजीब रंगका वह अजीब धुंआ बैक के सदर द्धार से यू ही वायु में तैरता हुआ बाहर आ गया I

हजारों लोगों ने हैरत के साथ उस धुंए को देखा ।

कुछ शरारती युवको ने अपनी बुद्धि का उपयोग करते हुए उस धुंए पर कुछ पत्थर फेंके किन्तु परिणाम वही ढाक के तीन पात | लोगों के देखते-ही देखते धुंआ वायुमंडल में ऊचा उठता चला गया और कुछ ही क्षणों मे वह लोगों की आखों से ओझल हो गया |

अब धुंआ नज़र नहीं आ रहा था ।

उपस्थित व्यक्तियों के चेहरे पर हैरत के भाव थे । सब लोगों ने आश्वर्यपूर्ण निगाहों से एक।दूसरे को देखा। मानो एक-दूसरे से पूछ रहे हो कि क्या तुम धुंए का मतलब समझते हो ? किंतु प्रत्येक चेहरा सिर्फ पूछ रहा था, उत्तर देना किसी के बस का रोग नही था ।।

मैनेजर तो मानो पागल हो गया था । पागलों की भाति दौड़ता हुआ वह अपने कमरे मे पहुचा| तुरंत पुलिस स्टेशन से सबध स्थापित करके हड़बडाते हुए दूटे-फूटे शब्दों मे समस्त धटना संक्षेप मे बताई!

दुसरी ओर सुनने वाले रघुनाथ को लगा कि या तो यह मैनेजर पागल हो गया अथवा कोई भयानकतम अपराधी सामने आ रहा है ।

खैर मैनेजर को कुछ-सांत्वना दी और घटनास्थल पर पहुंचने के लिए कहकर सम्बन्ध विच्छेद कर दिया ।

मैनेजर को दुसरी ओर से फोन रखने की ध्वनि ऐसी लगी मानो कही आसपास बम गिरा हो ।

तभी उसके कानों में बाहर से तेज शोर की ध्वनि पडी । वह भी फुर्ती के साथ कमरे से बाहर निकालकर सदर दरवाजे की ओर लपका ।

बाहर लोगों की भीड़ बैंक के अदर प्रविष्ट होना चाहती थी, लेकिन बैंक के बंदूकधारी उन्हें रोकने का प्रयास कर रहे थे । इस विरोध मे लोगों की भीड़ एक तेज शोर की उत्पत्ति कर रही थी । मैनेजर का समस्त जिस्म पसीने से लथपथ हौ गया । एक तो वैसे ही युवती के धुंए मे परिवर्तित होने वाली घटना से बदहवास था। ऊपर से लोगों की इस बेवकूफी ने उसकी बदहवासी को यौवन पर पहुचा दिया ।

लोगों का शोर क्षण-प्रतिक्षण तीव्र रुप धारण करता जा रहा था ।

----------


## asr335704

घटना के केवल 5 मिनट पश्चात रघुनाथ सज-धज़ कर घटनास्थल पर पहुच गया और उफनती भीड़ पर काबू पाया ।

जब रघुनाथ मैनेजर के पास पहुचा, उस समय उसकी स्थिति पागलों जैसी हो रही थी । रघुनाथ को इस बात में कोई संदेह नही रह गया था कि वास्तव मे यहां वह अनहोनी घटना घटी है ।

मैनेजर उसे अपने कमरे में ले गया । रघुनाथ सामने उसी कुर्सी पर बैठता हुआ बोला, जिस पर वह युवती आकर बैठी थी जो बाद में एक आश्चर्य बन गई ।

"अब आप मुझे सारी घटना विस्तारपूर्वक बताइए ।”

मैनेजर अब तक स्वयं पर संयम पा चुका था । जेब से रूमाल निकालकर उसने पसीना पोछा और फिर रघुनाथ के प्रश्न के उत्तर में लहजे को संतुलित करने का प्रयास करते हुए बोला "मैं बैठा हुआ था कि अचानक वह युवती आई ।"

तत्पश्चात मैनेजर ने सपूर्ण घटना विवरण सहित रघुनाथ को सुना दी ।

जिसे सुनकर स्वयं रघुनाथ को ऐसा लगा जैसे उसकी खोपडी हवा मे चक्कर लगा रही हो ।

साऱी घटना आश्चर्य से परिपूर्ण थी ।

समस्त घटना सुनाने के बाद मैनेजर स्वयं ही आश्चर्य के साथ बोला "लेकिन एक अन्य बात ने मुझे हैरत में डाल दिया I"

“क्या ?” रघुनाथ उसकी ओर देखकर बोला I

"यही कि बैंक के बन्दूकधारी ही नहीं, समस्त कर्मचारिर्यो के बयान ये हैं कि उन्होंने किसी लड़की को मेरे कमरे मे प्रविष्ट होते हुए नही देखा।"

“क्या तुम उस लड़की का हुलिया बता सकते हो ?"

उत्तर में मैनेजर ने हुलिया बताना शुरू किया तो जनाब हुलिए के स्थान पर उसके सौंदर्य का गुणगान अधिक करने लगे ।

जब रघुनाथ ने अनुभव किया कि अगर उसने न टोका तो मेनेजर महोदय उस लड़की की इतनी प्रशंसा करेगे कि अगर इस समय वह कहीं भी होगी तो वही बैठी बैठी पानी हो जाए । 

अत: रघुनाथ ने बुरा सा मुह बनाया और मैनेजर से बोलती पर ढक्कन लगाने के लिए कहा।

मेनेजर की चोंच एकदम बद हो गई I

रघुनाथ ने मैनेजर से अगला प्रश्न किया "वह लाइटर कहाँ है जिस पर उस लड़की ने लाल कागज लपेटकर तुम्हें वापस किया था ?"

----------


## asr335704

"जी .!” मैनेजर एकदम चौंका! उसे तो वो बिल्कुल ही भूल गया| "घबराहट में वह कहीं गिर गया, यही कहीं होगा |” मैनेजर कुर्सी से एकदम उठता हुआ बोला ।

रघुनाथ ने भी मेज के नीचे झाँका, देखा ।

तभी उसकी दृष्टि सिगरेट पर पड़ गई जो लगभग पूरी थी और अब बुझ चुकी थी ।

रघुनाथ ने उसे सावधानी के साथ रूमाल से उठाया और ध्यान से देखा तो पाया कि सिगरेट के फिल्टर वाले भाग पर लिपस्टिक के चिह्न थे ।

"ये सिगरेट यहा किसने पी ?” रघुनाथ ने पूछा ।

"ये उसी लड़की ने पी थी ।” मैनेजर के चेहरे पर सिगरेट को देखते ही फिर पसीने को बूंदे उभर आई ।

रघुनाथ ने चुपचाप सिगरेट जेब में रख ली फिर लाइटर की खोज जारी हो गई ।

अधिक कठिनाई उठाए बिना ही दरवाजे के पास पड़ा लाइटर मिल गया । लाल कागज अभी तक उसके चारों और लिपटा हुआ था I

रघुनाथ ने वह कागज उठाया और पढा ।

पढते पढते ही रघुनाथ की आखों मे गहन आश्चर्य उभर आया । ऐसा लगता था वह अत्यंत परेशान हो गया हो । वह। उस पत्र को देखता ही रह गया । सबसे अधिक आश्चर्य उसे पत्र में लिखे नीचे वाले शब्द पर हो रहा था । यह पत्र भेजने वाले का नाम था जो आश्चर्य से परिपूर्ण था I वह उन्ही शब्दों को घूरे जा रहा था और कोई अर्थ निकालने की चेष्टा कर रहा था किन्तु वह कुछ समझ नहीं पा रहा था ।

पत्र मैनेजर ने भी पढ लिया था और उसकी स्थिति तो उस बालक जैसी थी, जिसे किसी हाथी ने सूंड से लपेट लिया हो ।।

उसे लगा जैसे यह सब यथार्थ नहीं, बल्कि वह कोई भयानक स्वप्न देख रहा है । उसकी निगाह भी पत्र के अंतिम शब्दों पर ही स्थिर होकर रह गई थी ।

मस्तिष्क में बार-बार वही शब्द टकरा रहे थे, किन्तु उनका अर्थ मीलों दूर था । वास्तव मे शब्द आश्वर्यपूर्ण थे।

रघुनाथ ने पत्र से दृष्टि हटाकर तुरंत घडी पर निगाह मारी और फोन उठा लिया| तुरंत शहर के इस्पेक्टर जनरल ठाकुर साहब से सम्बन्ध स्थापित करके उसने उन्हें सारी स्थिति से अवगत कराया और अंत में सारा पत्र पढकर सुनाया तो वे भी आश्चर्यचकित रह गए ।

और उन्होंने तुरन्त रघुनाथ को चेतावनी दी कि वह स्वयं वहीं रहे ।

----------


## asr335704

उसके बाद.. !

राजनगर के सरकारी महकमों की घंटियां घनघनाने लगी ।

जो सुनता,आश्वर्य के सागर में गोते लगाने लगता | समस्त समाचार प्लेग की भाति ही राजनगर के  कोने कोने में व्याप्त हो गया।

चारो तरफ भय और आंतक छा गया । जो पहली बार सुनता, सबसे पहले वह घडी देखता और फिर रिजर्व बैंक  की और का रुख करता I

शायद ही कोई व्यक्ति ऐसा रहा हो जिसने ये समाचार इस एक घंटे के अतर्गत सुन न  लिया हो और ऐसा व्यक्ति भी शायद ही कोई हो जिसने सुनते ही दातों तले उंगली न दबा ली हो ।

समस्त राजनगर बुरी तरह आंतकिंत हो गया ।

भय और आतक का साम्राज्य फैल गया । एक विचित्र-सा आतक छा गया चारों और ।

राजनगर के समस्त बाजार बद होने लगे थे । लोग वास्तव मे अत्यंत भयभीत हो चुके थे । सबकी निगाहे घडियों पर  जमी हुई थी ।

फोन की घंटियां रंग लाई । देखते-ही देखते सेना के ट्रक राजनगर की सड़कों को रौंदने लगे । सैनिक-ही-सैनिक सारे राजनगर पर छा गए । रिजर्व बैंक के चारों ओर सेनिक कुछ इस प्रकार छित्तरे हुए थे, मानो शहर के चारों और मधुमक्खियाँ| बैंक के अंदर-बाहर चारो ओर सैनिक-ही-सैनिक |

ऐसा प्रतीत होता था मानो किसी भयानक युद्ध की तैयारी चल रही हो । ऐसा लगता था जैसे घडी की सुइयां इस समय निरतर और तीव्र वेग से आगे बढ रही हों । पिछले कुछ ही क्षणों में भयानक कहानी ने जन्म लिया था और आने वाले कुछ ही क्षण मानो मौत का पैगाम देना चाहते थे, भयानक खतरों के प्रतीक थे । आने वाले कुछ क्षण मानो भयानकता की चरम सीमा को स्पर्श कर जाएगे । भयानक चैलेंज, किंतु चैलेंज का परिणाम ?

एक प्रश्नचिह्न बनकर सभी के मस्तिष्क पर मानो चिपक गया था |

“सर, यह है वह लाल कागज जो उस लड़की ने बैक मैनेजर को लाइटर के ऊपर लपेटकर दिया था ।” सीक्रेट सर्विस के चीफ ब्लैक ब्वाय ने वही लाल कागज विजय की ओर बढाते हुए कहा ।

"वो तो ठीक है प्यारे काले लड़के लेकिन सवाल ये है कि क्या मामला वास्तव में इतना गंभीर हैं कि विजय दी ग्रेट यानी हमारी आवश्यकता आ पडी ?” विजय लाल कागज हाथ में लेता हुआ बोला ।

"आप तो सब कुछ जानते ही हैं ।” ब्लैक ब्वाय आगे बोला ”अभी केवल एक घंटे पूर्व से ही राजनगर में किस प्रकार आंतक छा गया है ? सर वास्तव मे यह घटना अपने ढंग की एकदम नई और अनोखी घटना है । इस पत्र को पढकर आप भी उस अपराधी के साहस की दाद देगे और सबसे अधिक आश्चर्यजनक तो इस पत्र में लिखे अंतिम शब्द हैं । इस पत्र के प्राप्त होते ही समस्त राजनगर में सैनिक तैनात कर दिए गए है । लोग भयभीत हैं । गृह मन्त्रालय से स्वय गृहमत्री ने स्रीक्रेट सर्विस से सम्बन्ध स्थापित किए और उन्होने स्पष्ट कहा कि सपूर्ण सीक्रेट सर्विस अपराधी के इस साहसी चैलेंज का मुकाबला करे । विशेषतया यह केस मिस्टर विजय को यानी आपको सौंपा जाए ।"

----------


## anita

बेह्तरीनं 

आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## asr335704

"देखो प्यारे काले लड़के ।” विजय अकड़कर सीना फुलाता बोला "देखो विजय दो ग्रेट की शोहरत, स्वयं गृहमन्त्री ने हमें इस केस पर लगाया है ।"

ब्लैक ब्वाय के अधरों पर मुस्कान उभर आई ।

विजय ने लाल कागज खोलकर पढना प्रारम्भ किया । लिखे हुए शब्द कुछ इस प्रकार थे I


“प्यारे राजनगर वासियो और पुलिस अधिकारियों।

हमे कुछ इस तरह के समाचार मिले हैं कि आजकल रिजर्व बैंक आँफ़ इंडिया की मुद्रा की सख्या कई करोङ तक पहुच गई है I अधिकारीगण जरा हमारी बात को गहराई से सोचे | वास्तविकता यह है कि हम लोग हमेशा जनकल्याण के लिए तत्पर रहे हैं । हमारा अभी तक का जीवन जनकल्याण में ही व्यतीत हुआ हैं और उम्मीद करते हैं कि अगर आप लोगों का सहयोग मिला तो जीवनपर्यत हम लोग इसी प्रकार परहिताय के लिए प्रयत्नशील रहेगे| अभी तक हम लोग जनकल्याण के छोटे-छोटे कार्य करते रहते थे। किन्तु हमने देखा कि भारत कुछ इतनी परेशानियो में घिरा है कि अगर हमारी यह जनकल्याण की भावना इतनी धीमी रही तो हम कुछ नहीं कर पाएँगे और हमारा जीवन एक तरह से निरर्थक सा ही ही हो जाऐगा । अतः हम लोग खुलकर सामने आ रहे है ।

हाँ तो मैं उस विषय पर लिख रहा था जो जनकल्याण का कार्य हम अभी कुछ ही समय बाद करने जा रहे हैं । हम एक बार फिर कहते हैं कि हमें समझने का प्रयास करे । बात ये है कि रिजर्व बैंक मे मुद्रा आवश्यकता से अधिक हो गई है ।

अब जरा आप लोग दिमाग से सोचे कि इतनी बडी रकम चुराने का लालच किस के दिमाग में नहीं आएगा? आजकल भारत में भ्रष्टाचार, धोखा, चोरी, लूट इत्याद्वि जोरों पर है । अब आप सोचिए कि क्या किसी भी वक्त वे लुटेरे रिजर्व बैंक की दस करोड़ की रकम, जो भारतीय प्रजा की है, लूट नही सकते? आपको विश्वास हो या न हो हम लोग तो क्योंकि जनकल्याण के लिए जीते हैं अत: प्रजा की सुरक्षा का ध्यान लगा रहता है । प्रजा के धन को अत्यंत सुरक्षित रखने के लिए हम लोग यह धन ले जाएंगे । ताकि इसे अत्यंत सुरक्षा के साथ रखा जा सके । 

शायद आप लोग हमारे इस काम की निन्दा करे लेकिन हम फिर भी कहेगे कि हमे समझने का प्रयास किया जाया । अगर यह धन यहां रहा तो हमेशा चोरी होने का भय लगा रहेगा । संभव है कि इस प्रयास मे किसी की ह्नत्या हो जाए ओर हमारे होते हुए यह सब हो जाए तो हम किस बात के जनकल्याणी है ?

इस बात की संभावना ही समाप्त हो जाए, इसलिए हम ठीक दो बजे आएंगे ।

हमने अब बहुत कुछ लिख दिया है।

आशा करते है हमारे कार्यो मे बाधा डालने के स्थान पर हमें सहयोग देंगे।

अंत मे ये लिखना अपना कर्त्तव्य समझते हैं कि अगर हमारे इस कल्याण कार्य में कोई हमारे विरूध आया तो दोस्तो ये याद रखना कि जो कार्य जनकल्याण के लिए किए जाते हैं, कार्यकर्ता उन सभी रोडों को ठिकाने लगाता हुआ अपनी मंजिल तक पहुचता है जो मार्गो में आते हैं ।

यू तो हमारे द्वारा सुरक्षित रखने पर भी चोरी होने का भय तो लगा ही रहेगा। स्वयं हमारी जान भी जा सकती है किन्तु हमें अपनी चिंता नहीं नही है, चिंता हैं तो आप लोगों की है| कहीं आप लोगों को किसी तरह का कष्ट न हो । अब हम इस मुसीबत को अपने साथ ले जाने के लिए ठीक दो बजे आ रहे है|

इस धन की सुरक्षा में अगर हम लोगों की जान भी चली जाए तो हम अपना परहिताय जीवन सफल समझेगे । अच्छा, अब दो बजे मिलेंगे ।

जनकल्याणकारी आप ही के दोस्त

आग के बेटे"

----------


## bndu jain

> "देखो प्यारे काले लड़के ।” विजय अकड़कर सीना फूलाता बोला "देखो विजय दो ग्रेट की शोहरत, स्वयं गृहमन्त्री ने हमें इस केस पर लगाया है ।"
> 
> ब्लैक ब्वाय के अधरों पर मुस्कान उभर आई ।
> 
> विजय ने लाल कागज खोलकर पढना प्रारम्भ किया । लिखे हुए शब्द कुछ इस प्रकार थे I
> 
> 
> “'प्यारे राजनगर वासियो और पुलिस अधिकारियों।
> 
> ...


उपन्यास को ज़रा फास्ट कीजिये विजय सीरीज को किस्तों में पढने में मजा नहीं आता है

----------


## asr335704

जी हाँ, जल्दी नावेल अपलोड करूँगा |
अभी मिस्टेक्स है नावेल में, उन्हें ठीक कर रहा हूँ l
ठीक करते ही पूरा नावेल अपलोड कर दूंगा l
कृपया थोड़ा इंतज़ार कीजिये l

----------


## asr335704

> बेह्तरीनं 
> 
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद


प्रोत्साहन के लिए आभार

----------


## asr335704

विजय ने सम्पूर्ण कागज पढा। वास्तव में सारा पत्र एक विचित्र ढंग से लिखा गया था । प्यार भरे शब्दों में ही एक खतरनाक चैलेंज दे दिया था। अतिम शब्दों पर तो वास्तव में उसकी निगाहे जमकर रह गई ।

उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि ये आग के बेटे क्या बला है? आग के बेटे कैसे होगे? आग के बेटों का आखिर मतलब क्या है?

उसने चौंककर घडी देखी जो ठीक सवा बजने का सदेश दे रही थी I घडी देख कर उसने विचित्र ढंग से मुंह बिचकाया और फिर ब्लैक ब्वाय की ओर देखकर बोला ।

"'तो प्यारे चीफ़ मियां, इसमें परेशानी क्या है ? ये साले आग के बेटे तो जनकल्याणकारी हैं । जो कर रहे है जनता के लाभ के लिए ही कर रहे हैं । हम क्यों बेकार में इनके रास्ते में रोडे बने ?”

"सर यह जानते हुए भी कि परिस्थिति कितनी गंभीर है, आप मजाक कर रहे है । शीघ्रता से सोचिए कि हमें करना क्या चाहिए ? समय कम है सर ।” ब्लैक ब्वाय चिंतित स्वर में बोला ।

"खैर प्यारे! अगर तुम कहते हो तो हम इन्हें रोकने का प्रयास करेंगे । वैसे हमे लगता है कि ये साले आग के बेटे किसी हरामी की औलाद हैं! हमारे रोकने से रूकेगे नहीं, लेकिन वो अगर आग के बेटे हैं तो हम भी ठाकुर के पूत हैं । साले इस तरह नहीं रूके तो दो-चार झकझकिया सुनकर धराशायी कर देगे ।” विजय सीना फुलाता हुआ बोला ।

"सर I” ब्लैक ब्वाय उसी प्रकार गंभीरता के साथ बोला।

"मेरे ख्याल में क्यों न राजनगर में तीन बजे तक के लिए कर्फ्यू लगा दिया जाए ?”

"नहीं नहीं प्यारे ।” विजय एकदम सतर्क होकर बोला।” भूलकर भी ऐसा पवित्र कार्य न कर बैठना । इस समय अगर कर्फ्यू लगाया गया तो जनता भड़क उठेगी और एक नई मुसीबत खडी हो जाएगी । इस समय प्रत्येक कदम सोचकर उठाओ ।"

"तो फिर क्या किया जाए सर ?"

"तुम अशरफ इत्यादि सभी को वहाँ पर भेज दो । तब तक हम भी पहुच रहे है I” विजय ने कहा और घडी को देखता हुआ तुरंत सीक्रेट रूम से बाहर निकल आया । घड़ी डेढ बजने का संदेश दे रही थी ।

ठीक पौने दो बजे विजय रिजर्व बैंक पहुचा । वहाँ उसके पिता, राजनगर के आई जी, के नेतृत्व में काफी भारी सख्या में पीएसी के नौजवान उपस्थित थे जो उमड़ती भीड़ पर काबू पाने का प्रयास कर रहे थे । काफी हद तक वे अपने प्रयास में सफल भी थे । नेतृत्व क्योंकि खुद ठाकुर साहब कर रहे थे अंत प्रबंधन काफी सुदृढ था ।

रिजर्व बैंक के चारो और कुछ इस तरह के चक्रव्यूह का निर्माण किया गया था मानो महाभारत को दोहराना हो ।

----------


## asr335704

रघुनाथ ने स्वयं एक ओर का मोर्चा सभाल लिया था । विजय ने देखा कि सीक्रेट सर्विस के अन्य सदस्य विभिन्न मेकअप में वहाँ उपस्थित थे । आशा इस समय किसी चिड़चिडी और बदसूरत सी बुढिया के मेकअप में थी जिसकै काले भद्दे और चेचक के दाग वाले चेहरे की लम्बी और टेढी-मेढी नाक पर एक ऐनक लगभग लटक-सी रही थी । उसके मोटे लटके हुए होंठों से पान की पीक बह रही थी । बाल पक चूके थे । उसके हाथ में एक लठिया थी और वह अपने हुलिए के अनुसार कुशल अभिनय करने में सफ़ल थी ।

विजय इस समय स्वयं मेकअप में था ताकि ठाकुर साहब न पहचान सके । इस समय वह ऐसे मेकअप में था कि उसे पहचानना कठिन ही नहीं, असंभव था । उसको कुछ शरारत सूझी I अंत: उसने आशा की ओर देखा और आंख मार दी । उत्तर में जो हरकत आशा ने की, उससे वह मान गया कि आशा कमाल का अभिनय करती है । उसके आंख मारते ही आशा ने ठीक किसी बुढिया की भांति तेवर बदले और दो-चार गालियों से विभूषित कर दिया ।

यह एक अलग बात है कि इस बीच पान की पीक ने होंठों के बीच से निकलकर मैली कुचैली धोती पर एक सुंदर-सा प्रिंट बना दिया था । वैसे प्रिंट बनाना भी शायद आशा के अभिनय का एक भाग था I

विजय तुरंत भीड़ में विलुप्त हो गया । वह यह न जान सका कि आशा ने भी उसे पहचाना है अथवा नहीँ । वह भीड़ में घुस गया और एक स्थान पर आराम से खडा होकर बैंक के उस चौपले को देखने लगा-जहां सिर्फ सरकारी कर्मचारी ही खड़े थे ।

अभी वह ध्यान से सब कुछ देख ही रहा था कि वह चौंक पड़ा, न सिर्फ चौंक पडा बल्कि उछल पड़ा, जब भीड़ में से किसी ने ये बेहूदा हरकत की ।

हुआ ये कि विजय की कमर में किसी ने बहुत जोर की चुंटी काटी । परिणामस्वरूप वह उछल पडा और अपने चारो और का निरीक्षण किया, किन्तु वह न जान सका कि ये हरकत किसकी है । जब उसे काफी प्रयासों के बाद भी असफलता ही हाथ लगी तो वह शांत खडा हो गया और अपना ध्यान आग के बेटो की और लगाने का प्रयास कर ही रहा था कि एक बार वह फिर चौंक पडा।

कारण था फिर वही बेहूदा हरकत ।

विजय को लगा कि कोई शरारती बच्चा उसके साथ शरारत कर रहा है

किंतु तभी उसके दिमाग में प्रश्न उठा, आखिर ये शरारत उसी के साथ क्यों की जा रही है ?

कहीं इस छोटी सी घटना के पीछे कोई बड़ा रहस्य तो नहीं? उसके दिमाग ने उत्तर दिया कि संभव है ऐसा ही हो क्योकि आग के बेटों के उस पत्र से स्पष्ट होता है कि अपराधी कछ विचित्र सी आदतों का स्वामी है ।

कही अपराधी उसे छका तो नहीं रहा ? न जाने क्यों उसके दिमाग में यह बात घर कर गई कि हो न हो, ये हरकत कोई बहुत बडा रहस्य है ।

अभी सोच ही रहा था कि इस बार किसी ने अपनी सपूर्ण शक्ति लगाकर चुंटी काटी, इतनी शक्ति से कि विजय तिलमिला कर रह गया, लगभग चीखा "अबे ओ भाई, कौन है बे?"

----------


## asr335704

लेकिन जो भी था, वह उसके पास से गायब था । एक बार को तो विजय की खोपडी घूम गई ।

उसके बोलने के ढंग पर उसके आसपास खडे लोग उसे विचित्र-सी निगाहों से देखने लगे ।

विजय ने मूर्खो की भांति चेहरा बनाया और शुतुरमुर्ग की भांति अपनी गर्दन लम्बी करके इधर-उधर देखने लगा । लोग मुस्कराकर रह गए ।

वैसे इस बार विजय पूर्णतया सतर्क था ! अब वह पता लगाना चाहता था कि आखिर ये हरकत है किसकी और उसका अभिप्राय क्या है? तभी वह चौंक पडा I

वास्तव में इस समय उसे यहां जिस चेहरे के दर्शन हुए, उसे देखकर वह बुरी तरह से चौंक पडा । विकास लोगों की टांगो के बीच से होता हुआ उसकी ओर आ रहा था । वास्तव में इस चेहरे की यहां इस समय उपस्थिति आश्चर्य थी ।

विजय चकरा-सा गया । आखिर उसने उसे मेकअप में भी पहचान लिया ?

विजय के मन में इस प्रश्न की उत्पत्ति हुई और मन ने उत्तर में यही कहा कि आखिर ये लड़का है क्या ? वह उसके निकट आया और अभी चुंटी काटने ही वाला था कि विजय चीखा "अबे ओ हरामखोर की औलाद! कौन है तू ?"

“डैडी को गाली दी तो मैं आपकी दाढी पकड़कर लटक जाऊगा।आप मुझे नहीं पहचानते! मैं विकास हूं I” लगभग ग्यारह वर्षीय वह लड़का शरारत-भरे लहजे में बोला ।

विजय चकराकर रह गया ।

आखिर ये लड़का उसे पहचान कैसे गया ? इस समय वह ऐसे मेकअप में था कि अच्छे-से-अच्छा पारखी भी उसे पहचान न सकता था किंतु ग्यारह वर्षीय यह छोकरा I एक बार फिर विजय सोचने पर मजबूर हो गया कि विकास खतरनाक शैतान है I यह तो उसे पता था कि अलफांसे ने उसे न सिर्फ खतरनाक कार्यो में दक्ष कर दिया था बल्कि दहकते शहर नामक केस का हीरो भी विकास ही था किन्तु विजय को पहचानना एक भिन्न और आश्वर्यपूर्ण बात थी ।

विकास ..!!!!

विकास, विजय के दोस्त रघुनाथ का लड़का था । यह लड़का अत्यंत खतरनाक बन गया था । इस अल्पायु में ही अलफांसे ने उसे गजब के हैस्तअगेज कारनामे सिखा दिए थे ।

विजय को लगा कहीं ये खतरनाक लड़का यहां उसकी पोल ही न खोल दे । अंत वह तुरंत भीड़ में से निकलकर एक ओर को चला गया । विकास के मासूम से अधरों पर शरारतपूर्ण मुस्कान थी और वह विजय के पीछे-पीछे ही बाहर आया ।

----------


## asr335704

भीड़ से अलग आकर विजय उसकी और मुड़कर बोला-"'क्यों वे दिलजले तुम यहां कैसे ?"

“अंकल! सच बताऊ या झूठ ?” विकास बोला । 

“देखो मियां दिलजले! तुम्हारी हरकते लम्बी होती जा रही हैं । पहले नेकर का नाडा बांधना सीखो, तब ऐसे खतरनाक स्थानों पर आया करो ।"

"अंकल मैं पैंट पहनता हूं जिसमेँ नाडा नहीं, पेटी होती हैं ।"

विजय ने घडी देखी। दो बजने में सिर्फ 5 मिनट शेष थे । अंत इस समय वह विकास को यहां से खिसकाने के लिए उससे बिना उलझे बोला "तुम यहां क्यों आए हो बेटे ?"

”आपको दिलजली सुनाने ।"

”अबे ओ ।” विजय अभी कछ कहने ही जा रहा था कि ठहर गया और स्वयं ही बात बदलकर बोला "लेकिन तुमने हमें पहचाना कैसे ?"

“लो, ये भी कोई कठिन काम था झकझकिए अंकल ! मैं आपको दिलजली सुनाने आपकी कोठी पर गया था । वह्य देखा तो पाया कि आप शीशे के सामने बैठे ये श्रृंगार कर रहे हैं । मेरे देखते ही-देखते आपने ये नकली दाढी मूछे लगाई और यहां आ गए । मैं आपके पीछे पीछे था ।"

विजय विकास के मासूम प्यारे-प्यारे चेहरे को देखता ही रह गया । उसे विश्वास नहीं हुआ कि इतनी अल्पायु का किशोर इतनी विलक्षण बुद्धि रख सकता है । वह इतना खतरनाक हो सकता है जितना कि विजय था ।

विजय को कुछ विचित्र-सा लगा ।

विकास को इतना जीनियस देखकर उसे विचित्र-सी खुशी का अहसांस हुआ । विकास की एक-एक हरकत ऐसी थी कि जो विजय के मन में घर कर जाती । विकास को वह भारत का ही नहीँ, बल्कि विश्व का सर्वोत्तम जासूस बनाने का दृढ निश्चय कर चुका था किन्तु इस समय विकास को यहां देखकर न जाने क्यों उसे कछ मानसिक परेशानी हुई । तभी वह विकास से कुछ कहने ही जा रहा था कि चौंक पडा ।

अचानक बैंक की तरफ से तगडे शोर की उत्पत्ति हुई और फिर समस्त वातावरण भयभीत चीखों से भर गया । भागती हुई भीड़ का रेला उसी ओर आया । 

उसने विकास को सभालने के लिए वहां निगाह मारी जहां विकास था, किंतु उस समय विजय की आंखे आश्चर्य से फैल गई जब उसने पाया कि विकास रूपी छलावा अपने स्थान से गायब है । विजय को लगा कि यह लड़का छलावा तो नहीं I आसपास उसे कही विकास नज़र नहीं आया ! भागती हुई भीड़ का रेला उसके अत्यंत निकट आ गया था । लोगों की भयभीत चीखें वातावरण पर अपना प्रभुत्व जमाए थीं I विजय ने फिलहाल अपना मस्तिष्क विकास से हटाकर उस ओर लगा दिया I

----------


## asr335704

वह एक ओर को हट गया और उधर देखा जिधर से लोग चीखते हुए भाग रहे थे I उधर देखते ही विजय बुरी तरह चौंक पडा। आश्चर्य से उसकी आंखे सिकुड़ गई । वह उस ओर देखता ही रह गया । उसे ऐसा लगा वह जो देख रहा है वह स्वप्न मात्र है । वास्तव में इस समय विजय जो देख रहा था, वह उसी तरह मुर्खतापूर्ण बात थी जैसे ये सोचना कि आकाश गिर जाए ।

कुछ ऐसा ही दृश्य उसके सामने था जिस पर वह कदापि विश्वास नहीं कर सकता था । वह इस बात पर तो विश्वास कर सकता था कि हिमालय अपने स्थान से हिल गया। किन्तु इस दृश्य को सत्य नहीं मान सकता था, किंतु दृश्य कठोर यथार्थ के रूप में उसके सामने था ।

क्षण-प्रतिक्षण उसकी आंखे हैरत से फैलती जा रही थी । दृश्य जितना स्पष्ट होता जाता, उसकी आंखे उसी अनुपात में हैरत से फैलती चली जाती थीं । वास्तव में था यह हैरतअंगेज दृश्य । उसे अपने रोंगटे खडे होते हुए महसूस हुए । भयानक दृश्य उसने देखा । उस दृश्य को देखकर लोग उससे भयभीत होकर न सिर्फ चीखने-चिल्लाने लगे थे, बल्कि अपनी-अपनी रक्षा हेतु भाग लिए थे I विजय को भी मानना पड़ा कि प्रस्तुत दृश्य मौत से भी भयानक और खतरनाक है ।

सबसे पहले उसने बदहवास-सी भागती भीड़ के उस पार धुआं उठता देखा, जिसे देखकर एक ही क्षण में भीड़ काई की तरह फ़ट गई और प्रस्तुत दृश्य को देखकर विजय की आंखे हैरत से फैल गई ।

उसके सामने आग के बेटे थे ।

वास्तव में ये आग के बेटे थे !

ये लगभग दस जीवित हाड़-मांस के इंसान थे! किंतु आश्चर्च की बात ये थी कि उनके सपूर्ण जिस्म आग की लपटों में घिरे हुए थे । समस्त जिस्म से आग ऐसे लपलपा रही थी मानो किसी ने उनके जिस्मों पर पेट्रोल छिड़ककर आग लगा दी हो । उनके जिस्मों से लपलपाती हुई भयकर अग्निशिलाऐं धधक रही थीं।

लपटे कुछ इस प्रकार ऊंची उठ रही थीं मानो दस होलियां एक साथ जल रही हों । उनके जिस्मो से ज्वलित अंगारे धरती पर गिरते जा रहे थे ।

भयकर अग्निशिलाऐं ऐसे लपलपा रही थी मानो गधक की अग्निशिलाएं जल रही हौं ।


उनका सपूर्ण जिस्म भयंकर किस्म की लपलपाती आग की लपटों में था ।

इससे भी आगे आश्चर्यजनक ये था कि आग की लपटों में घिरे हुए वे आग के बेटे निरंतर रिजर्व बैंक की और बढ रहे थे! लोगों को न सिर्फ आश्चर्य हो रहा था, बल्कि बदहवास हो गये थे । ये बात न सिर्फ उनके दिमाग से बाहर थी बल्कि हैरतअंगेज भी थी कि इस बुरी तरह आग की लपटों में लिपटे हुए इंसान जीवित भी रह सकते हैं । वे न सिर्फ जीवित थे, बल्कि मस्त हाथी की तरह झूमते हुए अपने लक्ष्य की और बढ़ रहे थे ।

मैदान साफ हो चुका था । पी.ए.सी. वाले विचित्र-सी परेशानी और कशमकश में फंस गए थे । यह तो वे जानते ही थे कि उ'न्हें किन्हीं विशेष अपराधियों से टकराने के लिए बुलाया गया है, किन्तु उन्हें ऐसी आशा कदापि नहीं थी कि अपराधी इस विचित्र ढंग के होगे ।

----------


## asr335704

स्वयं विजय को समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि वह क्या करे । अपने स्थान पर खड़ा विजय सामने के भयानक दृश्य को देख रहा था ।

सहसा वह चौंका उसने देखा । 

अचानक उसके पिता शहर के आईजी ठाकुर साहब आग के बेटों के सामने आ ड़टे । विजय देख चुका था कि ठाकुर साहब के चेहरे पर भयानक भाव उभर आए हैं जो इस बात का प्रमाण थे कि वे कोई भयानक निर्णय ले चुके है । इस समय विजय ने अपना कदम आगे बढ़ाना उचित न समझा । अंत: वही खडा रहकर सब कुछ देखता रहा I

ठाकुर साहब आग के बेटों के सामने रिवाल्वर तानकर खडे हो गए और चीखे "इन्हें चारों ओर से घेर लिया जाए ! "

पी.ए.सी बदहवास तो हो ही चुके थे किंतु आदेश का उन्होने तुरंत पालन किया I क्षण-मात्र में आग के बेटे पी.ए.सी के वृत्त में कैद थे किंतु आग के बेटे मस्त हाथी थी की भांति झूमते हुंए अपने लक्ष्य की ओर अग्रसर थे मानो इस घेराव से उन्हें सरोकार ही न हो । उनके ठीक सामने ठाकर साहब खडे थे I

आग के बेटे आगे बढते रहे । ठाकुर साहब भी मानो अडिग चट्टान थे । वे जितने निकट आते जाते, उसी अनुपात में ठाकुर साहब के चेहरे की भयानकता में चार चाँद लगते जाते थे । तब जबकि वे अत्यंत निकट आ गए, ठाकुर साहब बोले "ठहरो!! नहीं तो भून दिए जाओगे ।"

किन्तु ऐसा लगता था जैसे वे सभी बहरे हो I

ठाकुर साहब की आवाज का लेशमात्र भी प्रभाव उन पर न हुआ । वे उसी प्रकार बढ रहे थे I

विजय इस दृश्य को देख रहा था किंतु सिर्फ देख ही रहा था ।

आग के बेटे निरंतरं आगे बढ रहे थें । ठाकुर साहब चीख-चीखकर चेतावनी दे रहे थे।जिसका उन पर कोई भी प्रभाव नहीं पड़ रहा था। अलबत्ता ठाकुर साहब के क्रोध में निःसंदेह वृद्धि होती जा रही थी।

अंत में तब जबकि वे इतने निकट आ गए कि ठाकुर साहब को उनके जिस्मों से लपलपाती आग की ऊष्मा मिलने लगीं तो ठाकुर साहब चीखे “फायर !"

"रेट रेट रेट ! "

आदेश के साथ ही पी ए सी वालो की गनों ने अपने भयानक जबडे खोल दिए । लपलपाते हुए भयकर आग के शोले आग के बेटों की ओर बढे । वे दहकते हुए जिस्मो से टकराए भी किन्तु उस समय विजय को आश्चर्य नहीं हुआ जब बेचारी गनों की गोलियां बिना कोई जौहर दिखाए शहीद हो गई ।

----------


## asr335704

उसे पहले ही उम्मीद थी कि आग के बेटे इन आम हथियारो के बस में आने वाले नहीं है बल्कि इनका अंत करने के लिए दिमागी पेंचो को खटखटाना पडेगा ।

परिणाम देखकर ठाकुर साहब को जहां थोडा आश्चर्य हुआ, वही पी ए सी के जवान तो भौंचक्के रह गए । आग के बेटे ठाकुर साहब के अधिकाधिक निकट आ गए थे । इतऩे निकट कि उन्हें अपना जिस्म जलता-सा प्रतीत होने लगा तो वे तुरंत वहां से हट गए ।

उसके बाद ।

क्रम इसी प्रकार चलता रहा । ठाकुर साहब बार बार आग के बेटों को खतरनाक लहजे और शब्दों में चेतावनी देते रहे, किंतु जब उसका लेशमात्र भी प्रभाव न देखते तो उन्हें स्वयं यह महसूस होता कि उनकी चेतावनी खोखली है । अनेक बार गने गरजती किंतु परिणाम वही ढाक के तीन पात I अंत में सदर दरवाजे से होते हुए आग की लपटों में लिपटे आग के बेटे बैंक के अंदर चले गए। पुलिस का चक्रव्यूह उनको लेशमात्र भी हानि पहुचाने में असफल रहा ।

ठाकुर साहब का क्रोध सातवें आसमान पर पहुच गया किंतु वह कर ही क्या सकते थे ?

सड़क पर अब भी दहकते शोले बिखरे पडे थे।

विजय अभी कोई उपाय सोच ही रह्य था कि बुरी तरह से चौंका । उसकी नजर छलावे पर पडी ।

हां, उसे छलावा ही क़ह सकता था । वास्तव में यह शैतान था। अल्पायु का खतरनाक शैतान I 

वह विकास के अतिरिक्त कोई न था जिसे देखकर विजय चौंका था । वह सिर्फ विकास के चेहरे से नहीं चौंका था ।

वास्तव में वह चौंका था विकास की हरकत से । उसकी समझ में नहीं आया कि आखिर लड़का चाहता क्या है ? आखिर विकास उसे कितनी बार आश्चर्य के सागर में गोते लगवाएगा ।

विजय को लगा कि अगर यह लड़का इसी तरह मौत के भयानक जबडों में छलांग लगाता रहा तो किसी दिन मौत के जबड़े उसे अपने आगोश में ले लेगे ।

उसे गुस्सा आया अलफांसे पर जिसने विकास को इन खतरनाक खेलों में दक्ष किया था । इस अल्पायु में भला विकास को इतना खतरनाक लड़का बनाने की क्या तुक है ?

वास्तव में विकास की इस हरकत से चौंकने वाला सिर्फ विजय ही न था, बल्कि ठाकुर साहब और रघुनाथ के साथ-साथ अन्य पी.ए.सी. के जवान भी थे |

----------


## asr335704

रघुनाथ और ठाकुर साहव के लिए सर्वप्रथम तो चौंकने का कारण विकास की यहां उपस्थिति ही थी । उससे भी अधिक थी विकास की हरकत ।

उनके देखते-ही-देखते विकास किसी भूत की भांति भागता हुआ आग के बेटों के पीछे बैंक में प्रविष्ट हो गया । उसे देखते ही ठाकुर साहब और रघुनाथ के मुंह से निकला “विकास। !"

किन्तु वह खतरनाक छलावा बैंक के अंदर प्रविष्ट हो चुका था ।

एक ही पल में विजय ने निश्चय कर लिया। वह जान गया कि विकास मौत के जबड़े ने जम्प लगा चुका है।

अंत: वह भी विघुत गति से झपटा और देखते-ही-देखते वह भी बैंक में समा गया।

उसके पीछे ठाकुर साहब और रघुनाथ भी झपटे थे, किंतु वह जानता था कि दोनों में से कोई भी उसे पहचान न पाया है। वे केवल विकास की रक्षा हेतु मौत के मुंह में आ रहे हैं ।

बिना उनकी चिंता किए वह अंदर प्रविष्ट हो गया ।

अंदर का दृश्य देखते ही एक बार विजय को फिर चौंक जाना पडा ।

आग के बेटे उसी हालत में कैश की ओर बढ रहे थे और विकास तेजी से फर्श पर रेंगता हुआ एक और बढ़ रहा था I 

अभी तक विजय समझ नहीं पाया था कि आखिर ये लड़का चाहता क्या है ?

उसने भी सिर्फ इतना किया कि वह रिवाल्वर निकालकर विकास के पीछे रेंगने लगा ताकि विकास के किसी मुसीबत में फस जाने पर वह उसकी रक्षा कर सके। लेकिन न जाने उसे क्यों ऐसा लगा कि विकास कोई साधारण लड़का नहीं है। अवश्य ही उसे विधाता ने कोई विशेष शक्ति प्रदान की है । उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि ये छटंकी सा लड़का आग के बेटो का बिगाड़ क्या लेगा ? आखिर वह रेंगकर करना क्या चाहता है? विकास का लक्ष्य क्या है? विजय जितना विकास के विषय में सोचता, वह उतना उलझकर रह जाता।

आग के बेटे उनसे लापरवाह थे । आग की लपटे अब भी लपलपाकर ऊपर उठ रही थी । शोले अब भी गिर रहे थे ।

विजय तेजी से रेंगता हुआ विकास के निकट पहुचा और फुसफुसाया “क्यों बे मियां दिलजले क्या इरादे है ?”

"आप भी आ गए अंकल ?” विकास उसी तरह रेंगता हुआ बोला ।

"यस बेटे! लेकिन आखिर तुम चाहते क्या हो ?"

"अंकल! ये हाथ में क्या है ?” विकास विजय की बात का कोई उत्तर न देकर शरारत भरे लहजे में बोला ।

----------


## asr335704

"इसे रिवॉल्वर कहते है प्यारे दिलजले ।” विजय हाथ में पकड़ी रिवॉल्वर को हिलाता हुआ बोला ।

"ये कैसा रिवॉल्वर है अंकल?"

बातों के बीच रेंगना निरंतर जाऱी था ।

“क्यों ?"

“इससे तो मुर्गा भी नहीं मरेगा ।” विकास बोला ।

"चुप बे! शैतान कही का I” विजय मुस्कराता हुआ बोला ।

तभी रेगते हुए विजय की नज़र बैंक की छत पर लगे पंखों पर पडी । 

तुरंत उसके दिमाग में एक विचार आया क्यों न वह पंखे चला दे ।

शायद पंखों की हवा से इसानों के जिस्मों में लगी आग बुझ जाए । उसने उन्हे आन करने के लिए स्विच को तलाश में निगाह इधर-उधर दौड़ाई तो स्विच पर नजर पड़ते ही दंग रह गया । इसलिए नहीँ कि स्विच में कोई विचित्र बात थी, बल्कि इसलिए कि विकास का रूख उसी ओर था । उसे एक बार फिर विकास की बुद्धि का लोहा मानना पडा । न जाने क्यों अब उसे विकास के साहस, बुद्धि और शक्ति देखकर प्रसन्नता होने लगी। तेजी से रेंगता हुआ वह बोला ।

"'क्यों प्यारे। तुम इस तरफ क्यों बढ़ रहे हो ?"

”अंकल, गर्मी लग रही है! क्यों न पंखे चला दे ?"

विजय समझ गया कि वास्तव में यह लड़का ठीक समय पर ठीक सोच सकता है !

उसके बाद जबकि विजय स्विचों तक पहुचा, उस समय आग के बेटे पंखों के नीचे थे । उसने स्विच की ओर हाथ बढाया, किंतु उसी पल वह बुरी तरह चौंका। न सिर्फ चौंक पड़ा, बल्कि अपना दिमाग घूमता-सा प्रतीत हुआ। उसे लगा कि जैसे वह हवा में तैर रहा है । वह स्वयं को संभाल न सका और धडाम से लहराकर फर्श पर गिरा ।

विकास ने विजय का गिरना देखा और तुरंत समय की गंभीरता को पहचाना गया और उस स्थान से दूसरी ओर रेंग गया ।

उसके बाद !

विकास कुछ भी न कर सका ।

ठाकूर साहब और रघुनाथ ने आकर उसे पकड़ लिया ।

----------


## asr335704

देखते-ही-देखते आग के बेटे वापस लौटने लगे । पुलिस ने लाख प्रयास किए ।

प्रत्येक ने अपनी बुद्धि लडाई, किन्तु आग के बेटे किसी बात से प्रभावित न हुए और न ही उन्होंने अपनी ओर से किसी की जान ली ।

शायद वास्तव में वे जनकल्याणकारी ही थे । हजारों लोगों के देखते-ही देखते आग के बेटे सागर के जल में विलुप्त हो गए, किन्तु अपने पीछे छोड़ गए भयानक आंतक और रिजर्व बैंक का खाली खजाना।

बात ही ऐसी थी कि रघुनाथ कांपकर रह गया ! उसकी इतनी बडी जिंदगी में शायद ही ऐसी विचित्र और भयानक घटना घटी हो जैसी अब उसके सामने थी । उसके माथे पर पसीने की बूँदें उभर आई थीं । एक ही पल में बाल कुछ इस प्रकार अस्त-व्यस्त हो गए कि ऐसा लगा मानो उसके किसी प्रिय का देहांत हो गया हो I 

उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि इस गंभीर स्थिति में करे भी तो क्या? रघुनाथ ऐसा आदमी न था, जो साधारण घटना से घबरा जाए अथवा उसमे सोचने-समझने की शक्ति न रहे। किंतु इस घटना ने वास्तव में उसके हाथ पैर फुला दिए । उसकी समझ में नहीं आया कि आखिर आग के बेटों को उससे भला व्यक्तिगत रूप से क्या दुश्मनी हो सकती है ।

उसने अपने पीले पड़े हुए शुष्क अधरों पर जीभ फेरी, परेशानी की स्थिति में गालो पर हाथ फेरा और फिर उसकी आंखे उस लाल कागज पर जम गई जो उसे अभी कुछ समय पूर्व ही प्राप्त हुआ था । उसकी परेशानी का कारण यही कागज़ था ।

परेशानी की हालत में उसने माथा थाम लिया और फिर उन अक्षरों को पढने लगा जो टाइप किए हुए थे । जैसे-जैसे वह उस कागज को पढता गया, वैसे-वैसे उसकी आंखो से चिंता झाकने लगी। होंठों की शुष्कता में चार चांद लग गए, माथे पर पसीने की बूँदों में वृद्धि हो गई ।

हालाँकि इस समय उसने वह कागज पांचवी अथवा छठी बार पढा था, किन्तु न जाने क्यों वह कांपकर रह जाता ।

रघुनाथ ने घडी देखी और फिर कुछ निश्चय करके फोन विजय से मिलाकर बोला ”हैलो ! मैं रघुनाथ बोल रहा हू।"

"कौन मेघनाथ ? अरे भई, कलियुग में मेघनाथ कहां से आ गया ?"

दूसरी और से विजय जानबूझकर शरारत कर रहा है, यह आभास पाकर रघुनाथ बुरी तरह से झुंझलाकर बोला "विज़य! मैं रघूनाथ बोल रहा हूं।"

"अरे भाई बड़े विचित्र आदमी हे आप । अभी-अभी आप कह रहे थे कि आप मेघनाथ है और अब अपने-आपको बैद्यनाथ बता रहे है । भाई, बैद्यनाथ नाम का मेरा कोई दोस्त नहीं है I”

----------


## asr335704

"विजय, गंभीर हो जाओं। मेरी बात सुनो ।” इस समय रघुनाथ की विचित्र-सी स्थिति हो गई थी । उसे इस समय विजय का मजाक बहुत ही बुरा लगा था ।

"अच्छा! प्यारे तुलाराशि बोल रहे हैं ।" विजय चहककर बोला "प्यारे तुलाराशि! क्या आज सुबह-सुबह झकझकी सुनने का मूड़ बन गया है? हम जानते थे रघु डार्लिग कि एक-न-एक दिन तुम हमारी झकझकियो की महानता का महत्त्व समझोगे और वह तुम्हारी रातो की नींद छीन लेगी । तभी तो आज़ सुबह-सुबह हमें फोन मारा हे! लेकिन घबराओ नहीं प्यारे, हम तुम्हें निराश नहीं करेगे । अंत: तुम्हारी सेवा में एक महान और नवीन झकझकी पेश है ।"

इससे पूर्व कि रघुनाथ कुछ बोले, विजय ने सम्पूर्ण भाषण दे डाला । वह सांस लेने के लिए थमा और इससे पहले कि वह झकझकी की एक भी पंक्ति सुनाए, रघुनाथ शीघ्रता से बोला !!

"विजय! मुझे आग के बेटों का पत्र मिला है ।"

“अवश्य मिला होगा प्यारे । हां, तो हमारी यह महान झकझकी ये है ।” कहते हुए विजय ने झकझकी बाकायदा मिक्सी धुन पर गाकर सुनाई ।

"राजेश खन्ना हंस रहे, डिम्पल के संग।
ये नजारे देखकर, अंजू रह गई दंग I
अंजू रह गई दंग I तैश उसकै बाप को आया ।
इतना सुन लोग बोले, ये कैसा कलियुग आया ।”

“विजय प्लीज, गंभीर हो जाओं, स्थिति बहुत गंभीर है I” रघुनाथ गिड़गिडाया ।

“गंभीर तो आज तक हमारा बाप भी नहीं हुआ तुलाराशि ।” विजय उसी प्रकार बोला "वैसे तुम सुनाओ हमारे यार! आग के बेटों का क्या सदेश है ?"

"विजय ! उन्होंने इस बार व्यक्तिगत रूप से मुझे धमकी दी है । पता नहीं, उन्हें मुझसे क्या शत्रुता है ? उन्होंने मुझें अब भयानक चैलेंज दिया है ।"

"'अबे प्यारे तुलाराशि! बको भी क्या चैलेंज दिया है?"

"विजय! उन्होंने तुम्हारी भाभी का अपहरण करने की धमकी दी है I”

“क्या? रैना भाभी ?” वास्तव में विजय चौंक पडा ।

“हां विजय I” रघुनाथ के लहजे में परेशानी स्पष्ट झलक रही थी "उन्होंने इस बार व्यक्तिगत रूप से मुझे चैलेंज दिया है। उनका कहना है कि ठीक दस बजे आकर वे रैना को ले जाएगे।"

"लेकिन प्यारेलाल क्यों ? तुमसे अथवा रैना भाभी से उन्हें क्या शत्रुता हो सकती है ?"

"मेरी समझ में कुछ नहीं आ रहा है विजय! तुम्ही सोचो कि अब क्या किया जाए ?"

----------


## asr335704

“खैर प्यारे। तुम वो पत्र सुनाओ, जिसमे वह धमकी दी गई है !"

रघुनाथ की आंखे फिर उस कागज पर जम गई। शुष्क होंठों पर जीभ फेरी और पत्र पढना प्रारम्भ किया ।

विजय ध्यानपूर्वक सुन रहा था ।


“प्यारे रघुनाथ,

आप लोगों ने हमें, हमारे पहले कार्य में सहयोग दिया । सर्वप्रथम इसके लिए आप लोगों को धन्यवाद । हम आशा करते है कि आप लोग हमें हमारे जनकल्याण के प्रत्येक कार्य में इसी तरह सहयोग देते रहेगे।

आखिर तुम भी पुलिस के एक जिम्मेदार अधिकारी हो । अतः तुम भी जनकल्याण के पक्षपाति तो हो ही ।

हम जानते हैं कि तुम अपनी बीवी रैना से बहुत अधिक प्यार करते हो । यह प्यार इतना बढ गया है कि तुम कभी-कभी रैना के प्यार में अपने कर्तव्यों को भी भूल जाते हो जबकि ज़नकल्याणकारियो की दृष्टि में ये लेशमात्र भी ठीक नहीं हैं । किसी के व्यक्तिगत प्यार के लिए कोई अपने कर्तव्य को भूल जाए, यह बात ज़नकल्याणकारियो की दृष्टि में तनिक भी उपयुक्त नहीं । अतः तुम अपना सम्पूर्ण ध्यान अपने कर्तव्य तक ही सीमित रख सको इसलिए हम तुम्हारी पत्नी रैना की ठीक दस बजे लेने आ रहे हैं। फिर रैना तुम्हें कभी नहीं मिलेगी ताकि तुम जीवनपर्यत अपना ध्यान अपने कर्तव्यों पर केंद्रित कर सको और जन कल्याण के जीते रहो I

अच्छा अब ठीक दस बजे मुलाकात होगी । आशा है हमारी जनकल्याण की भावनाओं को समझोगे और हमारे कार्य में बाधा उत्पन करने के स्थान पर हमें सहयोग प्रदान करोगे। I


आप ही के दोस्त जनकल्याणकारी।

आग के बेटे“



“ओह । ये बात है प्यारे तुलाराशि ।” विजय बोला ।

"विजय, देखो नौ बज चुके हैँ! उनके द्वारा दिए गए चैलेंज में सिर्फ एक घंटा शेष रह गया हैं । शीघ्रता से सोचो, क्या किया जाए ?” परेशान रघुनाथ बोला ।

“सोचने की आवश्यकता है प्यारे तुलाराशि । साले लगता है तुम वास्तव में अब असली सरकारी सांड़ नहीं रहे हो । अंत: आग के बेटे अच्छा ही कर रहे है ।"

"प.. प्लीज, मजाक नहीं ।"

“खैर प्यारे! ये बताओ तुम्हें ये पत्र मिला कैसे ?"

----------


## asr335704

“सुबह सोकर उठा ही था कि मैने इसे अपनी मेज पर रखा पाया । यह मेज पर पेपरवेट से दबा रखा था I"

“तो ठीक है प्यारे लाल! अब आग के बेटों की प्रतीक्षा करो!” दूसरी ओर से विजय ने कहा और तुरंत ही फोन रख दिया ।

फोन रखने की आवाज़ रघुनाथ को ऐसी लगी जैसे किसी ने उसके सीने में हथोडा मार दिया हो । हाथ में रिसीवर लटकाए वह बुत-सा खडा रहा । वह जानता था कि मुसीबत में अपने भी पराए हो जाते हैं तभी तो विजय ने भी समय की गंभीरता को बिना समझे ही मजाक में उड़ा दिया । उसे लगा जैसे इस समय वह बिल्कुल अकेला हो । उसे लगा कि जैसे वह आग के बेटों को रोक न सकेगा । अभी वह रिसीवर हाथ में लिए विचारों में ही खोया हुआ था कि एकाएक चौंक पडा ।

”क्या बात है ? आज़ आप सुबह-सुबह किसे फोन कर रहे हैं ?"

"ऐ!“ रघुनाथ चौंक पडा। उसने सामने खडी रैना को देखा जो हाथ में चाय लिए खडी थी ।

वह स्वंयं को संभालता हुआ बोला “किसी को नहीं, किसी को भी तो नहीं !” कहते हुए उसने तुरंत ही रिसीवर को रख दिया और मुस्कराने का असफल प्रयत्न किया ।

"अरे !” रैना उसके हाथ में दबे आग के बेटों के पत्र की ओर संकेत करते बोली “ये आपके हाथ में क्या है? और इसका रंग तो लाल है । क्या बात है? आप परेशान लग रहे है ?"

“कुछ नहीं, यू ही जरा! लाओ तुम चाय दो ।” रघुनाथ ने बात को टालने का प्रयास किया ।

किंतु रैना की नजरों से छुप न सका । उसने चाय मेज पर रखी और रघुनाथ की ओर बढती हुई बोली "पता नहीं आप हर बात मुझसे क्यों छिपाते हैं ? दिखाइए, क्या है ये ?"

"कुछ नहीं! तुम्हारे मतलब की चीज नहीं है ये । लाओ चाय दो ।"

रघुनाथ पीछे हटता हुआ बोला ।

रैना भी भला इस प्रकार कहाँ मानने वाली थी । कुछ समय तक तो दोनों में छीना झपटी होती रही, अंत में रैना पत्र लेने में कामयाब हो गई I

रघुनाथ माथा पकड़कर पंलग पर बैठ गया I

रैना ने पत्र पढना आरम्भ किया ।

पढते-पढते उसकी विचित्र-सी हालत हो गई । उसका मुख पीला पड़। गया I उसकी आँखों में भय झाँकने लगा । नजरे उठाकर उसने सामने लगे घंटे को देखा जो सवा नौ बजने का संकेत कर रहा था।।

रैना के माथे पर भी पसीने की बूँदों का साम्राज्य हो गया ।

----------


## asr335704

कुछ सोचकर वह फोन की तरफ बढी तथा नंबर रिंग करने लगी तो रघुनाथ बोला "क्या करने जा रही हो? किसे फोन कर रही हो ?”

"ठाकुर साहब को I” गंभीरता के साथ रैना बोली ।

न जाने क्यों रघुनाथ चुप रह गया। वह कुछ भी कह न सका ।

इधर रैना ने ठाकर साहब से सम्बन्ध स्थापित होने पर कहा "हैलो पिताजी! मैं रैना बोल रही हूँ।"

“अरे रैना बेटी! आज सुबह ही सुबह कैसे ?"

"पिताजी! आपके अपराधियों ने हमें भयानक चैलेंज़ दिया है ।” रैना का स्वर भयभीत था ।

"क्या मतलब ? कैसे अपराधी? किसको चैलेंज?” ठाकुर साहब चौंके I

"आग के बेटों का चैलेंज - हमारे लिए I” रैना ने फिर कहा और उसके बाद उसने समूचा पत्र फोन पर ठाकुर साहब को सुना दिया ।

सुनकर ठाकूर साहब भी स्तब्ध रह गए I उनकी समझ में नहीं आया कि ये आग के बेटे आखिर क्या है ? इनका अखिर उद्देश्य क्या है? किंतु फिर भी वे स्वयं पर संयम पाकर बोले।

"घबराने की कोई बात नहीं है बेटी! इस बार आग के बेटे किसी भी कीमत पर अपने अभियान में सफल नहीं हो सकेंगे । इस बार भयानक ढंग से उनका सामना किया जाएगा I घबराओ मत I रघुनाथ कहाँ है, उसे फोन दो ।“ 

तब जबकि फोन पर रघुनाथ बोला तो ठाकुर साहब बोले "रघुनाथ! बडे शर्म की बात है कि पुलिस के इतने बडे अधिकारी होते हुए भी छोटी-सी परेशानी से घबरा गए । ध्यान रहे, इस बार आग के बेटे किसी भी कीमत पर सफ़ल नहीं हो सकते । इस बार टैंकों से उनका सामना किया जाएगा ।"

"ओके सर I” रघुनाथ ने स्वंयं को संयत किया और अलर्ट होकर कहा ।

उसके बाद सिर्फ पंद्रह मिनट के अंदर-अंदर यह समाचार समस्त राजनगर में विद्युत तरंगों की भांति प्रसारित हो गया । एक बार फिर समस्त राजनगर पर आतंक का साम्राज्य था । सुनते ही सबका रुख रघुनाथ की कोठी होता ।

आग के बेटों के साथ इस बार पुलिस का चैलेंज भी प्रसारित किया गया था जिसमे कहा गया था कि इस बार किसी भी कीमत पर आग के बेटे अपने अभियान में सफल नहीं होंगे । इस बार आग के बेटों का स्वागत मौत करेगी ।

अगले पंद्रह मिनटों में पांच टैंकों ने न सिर्फ रघुनाथ की कोठी को घेर लिया बल्कि अन्य सड़कों पर भी तीन अन्य टैंक आग के बेटों का स्वागत करने हेतु तत्पर थे । सेना के जवान टॉमीगनों से लैस थे। राजनगर के सागरीय तट पर न सिर्फ अनेकों स्टीमरों का जाल था, बल्कि सागर के गर्भ में नेवी के विख्यात जहांजों द्वारा संचालित अनेकों पनडुब्बियो का सुदृढ जाल फैला हुआ था । ताकि आग के बेटों का अंत तक स्वागत किया जा सके । वास्तव में इस बार वे अपने प्रयासो में सफलता अर्जित न कर सकेंगे, क्योकि वास्तव में इस बार उनका स्वागत मौत करेगी ।

घडी की सुइया निरंतर बढ रही थीं । लोग दस बजने की प्रतीक्षा कर रहे थे । ऐसे समय में एक इंसान के मुख पर विचित्र-सी शरारतपूर्ण मुस्कान थी ।

******

----------


## asr335704

उस रहस्यमय और विचित्र नकाबपोश के आगमन पर कई परिवर्तन एक साथ हुए थे । वहां उपस्थित समस्त इंसान आदर के साथ झुक गए ।

समस्त हाल का प्रकाश मानो सिमटकर बस उस विचित्र नकाबपोश के जिस्म में समाता चला जा रहा था । सम्पूर्ण हॉल में धुंध सी छा गई । समस्त प्रकाश उस रहस्यमय नकाबपोश ने अपने अंदर जब्त कर लिया था ।

वह एक लम्बा चौडा और गोल हॉल था जिसमे लगभग बीस खतरनाक किस्म के व्यक्ति खडे थे । उपस्थित समस्त व्यक्तियों के जिस्म पर एक-से ग्रीन व चुस्त लिबास थे I सबके सिरों पर लाल कैप थी । वे हॉल में अपने-अपने स्थानों पर शांत खडे थे । हाल के स्टेज पर वह विचित्र नकाबपोश प्रकट हुआ था जिसके जिस्म पर कैसा लिबास है यह तो अधिक प्रकाश होने के कारण कुछ स्पष्ट दृष्टिगोचर नहीं हो रहा था किंतु फिर भी उस नकाबपोश के नकाब के कुछ कण ऐसे थे जो सुनहरे थे यानी उसके जिस्म पर सुनहरे लिबास के साथ एक सुनहरा नकाब भी था । एक नजर में वह इंसान न लगकर सिर्फ इसानी आकृति ही प्रतीत होता था क्योकि उसका सपूर्ण जिस्म प्रकाश से जगमगा रहा था I उसके सारे जिस्म पर अनेकों बल्ब लगे हुए थे वे भिन्न-भिन्न रंगों के थे तथा जगमगा रहे थे । सिर्फ चेहरे वाला भाग अंधकार में विलुप्त था, किंतु नकाब पर किसी अत्यंत चमकीले पदार्थ से 'आग के बेटे’ शब्द लिखा गया था । उसके संपूर्ण जिस्म पर बल्ब जगमगा रहे थे । उसके आगमन पर हॉल में उपस्थित सभी लोग आदर के साथ झुक गए । उन सभी के सीने पर वही 'आग के बेटे’ लिखा हुआ था ।

कुछ समय तक हॉल में मौत जैसा सन्नाटा छाया रहा । 

अचानक हॉल में विचित्र-सी भिनभिनाहट के साथ कुछ शब्द गूंजने लगे "आग के बेटे आग की देवी को सलाम पहुँचाते है । ये शब्द उस रहस्यमय नकाबपोश के मुख से निकले थे जिसके आगमन पर अन्य सभी आग के बेटे एक बार फिर आदर के साथ झुक गए ।

उसके बाद रहस्यमय नकाबपोश की भिनभिनाहट फिर गूंजी "बेटा नंबर जर्फीला सेशन ।”

“यस महान आग के स्वामी ।” हाल में उपस्थित एक इंसान आगे बढकर बोला जिसको शायद जर्फीला सेशन नंबर से सबोघित किया था ।

"क्या तुमने राजनगर में उड़ता समाचार सुना ?” आग के स्वामी की भिनभिनाहट ।

"'सब कछ आश्चर्यजनक है, महान आग के स्वामी ।” जर्फीला सेशन बोला I

"हम लोगों ने रघुनाथ के यहां ऐसा कोई भी पत्र नहीं भेजा जिसकी चर्चा समस्त राजनगर में फैली हुई है और जिस समाचार के फैलने पर भारतीय सेना का जाल बिछा हुआ है । वे शायद आग के बेटों से टकराना चाहते है, लेकिन हम आग के बेटे जनकल्याणकारी है अंत: व्यर्थ की मार-काट पसंद नहीं करते और वैसे भी वह धमकी हम लोगों ने नहीं दी है । अगर वास्तव में रैना के अपहरण का हमारा इरादा होता तो हम लोग वहाँ अवश्य जाते और सारे इंतजाम भला हमे क्या हानि पहुचा सकते थे ? किन्तु जब यह धमकी हमने दी ही नहीं तो फिर हम व्यर्थ ही क्यों उनसे टकराए । आग के स्वामी के ये शब्द सारे हाल में गूंजे ।

----------


## asr335704

"लेकिन महान स्वामी ।” जर्फीला सेशन आदर के साथ बोला "ये बात तो हमारे लिए भी आश्चर्यजनक है कि हमारे नाम से ये धमकी आखिर दी किन लोगों ने है ? उनका उद्देश्य क्या है ? उन लोगों ने भी अपने-आपको आग के बेटे ही क्यों कहा ?”

“नंबर जर्फीला सेशन ।” आग का स्वामी अपनी विशेष आवाज में बोला "यही तो एक गुत्थी है जिसको सुलझाने में तुम्हें अपने 5 साथियों के साथ साधारण कपडों में रघुनाथ की कोठी पर जाकर दस बजे देखना है कि आखिर ये धमकी किसने और किस उद्देश्य से दी है ?"

"जैसी आज्ञा महान स्वामी। हम वहाँ जाएंगे I” जर्फीला सेशन बोला I

उसके बाद स्टेज से आग का स्वामी विलुप्त हो गया ।

उसके जाते ही समस्त हॉल में प्रकाश जगमगा उठा । जर्फीला सेशन अपने साथियों का चुनाव करने लगा ।

*******

----------


## asr335704

यह दूसरी बात है कि विजय ने फोन पर रघुनाथ की बात को मजाक में उडा दिया था जबकि हकीकत यह थी कि विजय आग के बेटों का चैलेंज सुनकर चिंतित हो उठा । वास्तव में आग के बेटों द्धारा दिया गया ये चैलेंज बडा विचित्र था । विजय की समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि आग के बेटों की व्यक्तिगत रूप से रघुनाथ अथवा रैना से क्या शत्रुता हो सकती है ? कुछ देर तक वह सोचता रहा।।

अभी वह बिस्तर में ही था कि रघुनाथ का फोन मिला । कुछ सोचकर वह उठा और अपने प्राइवेट रूम में पहुँचा तथा फोन पर नबर रिंग करके पवन के रूप में भर्राए-से स्वर में बोला “हैलो मिस आशा I"

“यस चीफ!” दूसरी और से आशा का एकदम सतर्क स्वर सुनाई दिया ।

"शहर में उड़ता समाचार तुम तक पहुँच गया होगा ?” विजय पवन के भर्राए स्वर में बोला ।

"यस सर! रैना भाभी के आहरण की धमकी वाला समाचार !"

“तुम तुरंत अन्य एजेंटों को भी आदेश दें दो। वे फौरन रघुनाथ की कोठी पर पहुच जाएं । इस बार किसी भी कीमत पर आग के बेटे सफल नहीं होने चाहिए ।"

"ओके सर ।” दूसरी ओर से आशा के शब्द सुनते ही विजय ने तुरंत संबंध विच्छेद कर दिया । फिर कुछ देर तक खडा सोचता रहा और पुनः नबर रिंग किए । दूसरी ओर से उसके पिता ठाकुर साहब की आवाज गूंजी “हैलो! कौन है ?"

 "'ठाकुर !” विजय पवन के-से भर्राए हुए स्वर में बोला “शहर में दो घटे के लिए कर्फ्यू लगा दो I”

“जैसी आज्ञा सर ।” दूसरी ओर से पवन का भर्राया हुआ स्वर सुनकर ठाकुर साहब एकदम सतर्क हो गए । वे जानते थे कि भर्राई हुई ये आवाज़ स्रीकेट सर्विस के चीफ़ की होती है । उनके आदेश का पालन प्रत्येक कीमत पर किया जाता है क्योंकि सीक्रेट सर्विस भारत की सर्वोत्तम जासूसी संस्था है । पद की दृष्टि से पवन ठाकुर साहब से उच्च पदाधिकारी है अंत: प्रत्येक आदेश का पालन करना उनका कर्तव्य है। किन्तु वह क्या जानते थे कि इसका वास्तविक अधिकारी उनका वही कुपुत्र है, जिसे उन्होंने आवारा, गुंडा, बदचलन जैसी अनेकों उपाधियों से सम्मानित करके घर से निकाल रखा है । वे क्या जानते थे अपने उसी बदचलन बेटे की वास्तविकता ।

विजय ने तुरंत संबंध विच्छेद कर दिया । उसे पूर्ण विश्वास था कि अगले कुछ ही क्षणों में उसके आदेशानुसार कर्फ्यू लगा दिया जाएगा ।

वह शीघ्रता से तैयार होने लगा और अगले 5 मिनटों में उसकी कार तीव्र वेग से रघुनाथ की कोठी की ओर जा रही थी । वह लापरवाही से सीटी बजाता हुआ कार ड्राइव कर रहा था । इस समय उसने कोई मेकअप नहीं किया था । वह अपनी वास्तविक सूरत में छैला बना हुआ था ।

ठीक पांच मिनट पश्चात विजय रघुनाथ कौ कोठी पर पहुचा I

तभी पुलिस की जीपे कर्फ्यू की घोषणा करती हुई उधर आ निकली ।

लोगों की भीड़ छंटने लगी । जो लोग नहीं गए, उन्हे सख्ती के साथ सेना ने कंट्रोल किया । विजय ने अभी कोठी में कदम रखा ही था कि विकास दौड़ते हुए उसके निकट आया और लगभग चीखा "नमस्ते झकझकिए अंकल ।"

“नमस्ते प्यारे दिलजले ।” विजय मुस्कराता हुआ बोला "ये क्या कबाडा फैला रखा है ?"

“पता नहीं अंकल! कोई बता नहीं रहा कि बात क्या है? आप ही बताइए न अंकल ?"

"अबे ओ मियां दिलजले, तुम्हें और न पता हो ?” विजय एक प्यार-भरा चपत विकास के प्यारे कपोल पर मारता हुआ बोला I

तभी रघुनाथ उनके निकट आकर बोला "विजय, फोन पर तुमने मेरी बात को मजाक समझा था फिर अब.."

----------


## asr335704

“ये समय-समय की बात है प्यारे तुलाराशी! तुम ये बताओ भाभी कहाँ है ?” विजय आंख मारता हुआ बोला ।

तभी रघुनाथ ने विकास से कहा "तुम अंदर जाओ विकास!

विकास महाशय मुंह लटकाए अंदर की और रेंगे I विकास के चले जाने के पश्चात रघूनाथ धीरे से विजय के कान में बोला “विकास को इस बारे में कुछ नहीं बताया गया है । वह बार-बार पूछ रहा है कि इस बार आग के बेटे यहां क्या करने आ रहे है ? किंतु वास्तविकता उसे किसी ने नहीं बताई है। आखिर बच्चा ही तो है। रैना समझदार होकर घबरा रही है। तुम भी विकास से कुछ न कहना I"

"प्यारे तुलाराशि I” विजय मुस्कराता हुआ बोला "वास्तविकता पूछो तो भगवान से जरा-सी भूल हो गई I इस साले विकास को भूल से तुम्हारा लड़का और हमारा भतीजा बना दिया । वास्तव में यह हमारा और तुम्हारा बाप है और रही सही कसर उस साले लूमड़ ने पूरी कर दी । मैं देख रहा हूं कि तुम घबरा रहे हो लेकिन दावे से यह कह सकता हूं कि विकास यह जानने के बाद भी नहीं घबराएगा क्योकि उसका गुरु ही साला लूमड़ है ।"

 "लेकिन फिर भी विजय ! विकास हमारे लिए तो बच्चा ही है I"

"खैर ठीक है । तुम ये बताओ भाभी कहाँ है ?"

"अंदर वाले कमरे में ।” रघुनाथ घडी देखता हुआ बोला जिसमे दस बजने में 5 मिनट शेष थे I तभी रघुनाथ के दिमाग को तीव्र झटका लगा । विजय ने उसके चेहरे के भावो में परिवर्तन स्पष्ट देखा था और उस समय वह चौंके बिना न रह सका जब रघुनाथ का रिवॉल्वर एक झटके के साथ होलस्टर से निकलकर उसके हाथ में आ गया और वह उसे विजय की ओर तानकर कडे स्वर में गुर्राया "ठहरो! इसकी क्या गारंटी है कि तुम विजय हो ?!” 

अगले ही पल विजय के अधरों पर मुस्कान बिखर गई I अजीब-से लहजे में वह बोला-"इसकी क्या गारंटी है कि तुम हमारे प्यारे तुलाराशी हो ?"

"बको मत ।” रघुनाथ सख्त स्वर में गुर्राया तथा विज़य की आँखों में झांका ।

 "इन बेकार की बातों में समय गंवाने के स्थान पर समय का सदुपयोग करोगे तो अधिक बुद्धिमानी होगी प्यारे । वैसे खुशी हुई कि तुम काफी सतर्कता बरत रहे हो । ध्यान रखो आग के बेटे किसी के मेकअप में नहीं बल्कि आग की लपटों में लिपटे हुए होंगे !"

तत्पश्चात रघुनाथ ने पूरी तसल्ली कर ली कि सामने खडा व्यक्ति वास्तव में विजय के अतिरिक्त कोई नहीं है तो विजय को रैना का कमरा बता दिया । मुस्कराता हुआ विजय रैना के कमरे की ओर बढ गया । 

रैना का कमरा भीतर से बंद था जिसमेँ रैना के साथ पांच सेना के जवान उपस्थित थे । उसने कमरा खुलवाया और अंदर प्रविष्ट हुआ ।

----------


## asr335704

उसे देखते ही रैना उठी और बोली ”विज़य भैया I” अभी रैना आगे कुछ कहने ही जा रही थी कि विज़य बोला "अरे भाभी! हमारे होते घबरा रही हो। अरे हम आ गए हैं ठाकुर के पूत । हम साले इन आग के बेटों को छठी का दूध याद दिला देंगे I” विजय ने यह शब्द कछ इस प्रकार सीना अकडाकर कहे थे कि पांचो मिलिट्री वालों के साथ स्वंयं रैना भी बिना मुस्कराए न रह सकी थी ।

तभी कमरे में विकास प्रविष्ट हुआ और बोला। "हेलो अंकल। यहां घर में क्या हो रहा है ? अगर आप नहीं बताना चाहते तो मत बताइए। लेकिन अंकल, एक नई बनाई हुई दिलज़ली तो सुनिए !"

"विकास तुम हमेशा शैतानी।"

"औफ्फो भाभी।“ विजय बीच में ही बोला "तुम्हें किस मूर्ख ने यह अधिकार दिया कि तुम चाचा-भतीजे के बीच में बोलो । क्यों मियां दिलजले, हम ठीक कह रहे हैं न ?”

अतिम शब्द विजय ने विकास को ओर देखकर कहे थे, इससे पूर्व कि विकास कुछ कहे, रैना बोली "तुम इस शैतान को सिर पर चढाते जा रहे हो भैया ।"

"घबराओ नहीं भाभी! हमारा सिर भी बहुत ऊंचा है। वहाँ तक पहुँचने के लिए तो अभी दिलजले को बहुत पापड़ बेलने पडेगें I हाँ तो मियां दिलजले पेश करो अपनी दिलजली और जला दो हमारा दिल । ऐसा जलाना कि आग की लपटें निकलने लगें किंतु धुंआ नहीं ।” विजय विकास की और देखकर बोला ।

"हाँ तो अंकल। ये मैं अपना फर्ज समझता हूं कि बिना कर्ज एक दिलजली अर्ज करूं । हाँ तो मैं जो सुनाता हूँ उसे ध्यान से सुनो क्योंकि ये दिलजली सप्रेटा घी में तली हुई है । विकास के कहने के ढंग पर विजय बिना मुस्कराए न रह सका ।

जबकि विकास इस बात से बेखबर अपनी दिलजली कुछ इस प्रकार सुना रहा था ,

“एक बार छिड़ गई जंग, चुहो और मच्छरो में भारी
आकाश कांप गया, धरती ड़गमगाई सारी
दोनों ओर ही थे योद्धा एक से एक भारी !
दुंदुभी बजी, युद्ध की हो गई तैयारी ।
चुहो में आतंक फैला, सेना घबराई सारी ।
क्योंकि मच्छरो में थे, बहादुर छाताधारी ।
इतना सब कुछ देख, घबराए सब नर नारी ।
चुहे थे बेचारे शाकाहारी, मच्छर मासाहारी ।
मच्छरो ने शुरू कर दी जोरदार बमबारी,
चुहों की सेना घबराई, क्या करती घुड़सवारी ।
बच्चों में आतंक फैला, चिल्लाई चुहिया सारी,
एक एक मरने लगे चुहे सब बारी बारी ।
देखकर आया क्रोध, चुहे के सरदार को ।
आगे बढ़कर ललकारा मच्छरों के बाप को I
मच्छर बोले ले आओ अपने हिमालयी साँप को ।
किन्तु सरलता से नहीं छोड़ते चुहे भी मैदान को ।
अणुबम डाला मच्छरो ने, सोचा यह बाजी ले गया ।
लेकिन चुहो का सरदार बम को मुँह में ले गया ।
ली हाजमे की गोली, बम को हजम कर गया ,
देखकर करिश्मा मच्छरों का सरदार बेहोश हो गया ।
फिर क्या था चुहे रूक गए जाते-जाते ।
बम मुंह में लेकर गोली सी हजम कर जाते ।
अगर नहीं भागते मच्छर तो वही मारे जाते ।
रखे रह गए वही सब, उनके छाते वाते !"

----------


## asr335704

"अबे ओ मियां दिलजले । अब अपनी बोलती पर ढक्कन लगा लो । हम कुछ कह नहीं रहे हैं तो तुम अपनी दिलजली को राजकपूर की फिल्म को भांति लम्बी करते जा रहे हो ।” विजय हाथ उठाकर बोला ।

अन्य सभी विकास की दिलजली पर मुस्करा उठे । रैना भी मुस्कराए बिना न रह सकी I

अब दस बजने में केवल दो मिनट ही शेष थे । शहर पर पूरी तरह कर्फ्यू लग चुका था । सेना का सुदृढ जाल फैला हुआ था । सभी जिज्ञासा के साथ आग के बेटों के आगमन की प्रतीक्षा कर रहे थे । विजय स्वयं रैना के पास बैठा था । वह पूर्णतया सतर्क था । बाहर ठाकुर साहब पूर्णतया सतर्क थे I सागर में नेवी का पनडुब्बी जाल, राजनगर में सेना का चक्रव्यूह । सभी को प्रतीक्षा थी आग के बेटों की।

ठीक दस बजे ।

एक विचित्र हरकत की विकास ने ।

एक ऐसी विचित्र हरकत, जिससे विजय भी भौचक्का रह गया । वह विकास के उस भोले भाले और मासूम चेहरे को ताकता ही रह गया । विजय का मुख इस समय आश्चर्य के साथ खुला हुआ था । उसके लिए विकास एक बार फिर पहेली बन गया ।

हुआ यह कि दस बजते ही विकास ने विजय के कान में रहस्यमय ढंग से फुसफसाकर कहा “अंकल आग के बेटों को गिरफ्तार करा सकता हूं I”

विकास के मुख से उपरोक्त शब्द सुनकर विजय को अपनी खोपडी घूमती-सी प्रतीत हुईं । उसकी समझ में नहीं आया कि यह लड़का क्या कह रहा है और इसके कहने का तात्पर्य क्या है ? वह तो विकास के मासूम से मुखडे को ताकता ही रह गया ।

उसके गुलाबी अधरों पर गजब की रहस्यमय मुस्कान नृत्य कर रही थी । इतनी रहस्यपूर्ण कि विजय को ऐसा लगा कि विकास इंसान न होकर कोई फरिश्ता तो नहीं ! अवाक-सा खडा कुछ देर तक वह विकास को ताकता रहा फिर स्व यं पर संयम पाकर बोला "क्या मालूम है? क्या बक रहे हो ?”

"मेरे साथ आओ अंकल I” विकास ने उसी प्रकार रहस्यमय ढंग से कहा और दरवाजे की तरफ़ बढ गया । विजय, विकास को इस प्रकार देख रहा था, मानो वह ससार के समस्त आश्चर्यो से बडा आश्चर्य देख रहा हो । वह यह भी निर्णय नहीं कर सका कि विकास यह सब किसी शरारत के अतंर्गत कह रहा है अथवा वास्तव में वह आग के बेटों का कोई रहस्य जानता है । वह कुछ निर्णय लेने में असफल रहा किन्तु फिर वह उठ खडा हुआ और विकास के पीछे चल दिया । पीछे से रैना ने टोका "क्या बात है भैया? इस शरारती ने कान में क्या कहा ?"

“कुछ नहीं भाभी ।” विजय बोला “लगता है इस साले दिलजले को समझने के लिए हमे भी दूसरा जन्म लेना पडेगा ।“ कहता हुआ विजय बाहर आ गया ।

----------


## asr335704

विजय द्वारा कहा वाक्य विकास के कानों में पडा जिसे सुनकर उसके होंठ शरारत से मुस्करा उठे। वह मुडा नहीँ बल्कि लान में होता हुआ कोठी के पिछवाडे की ओर चला । विजय के दिमाग में न जाने क्या-क्या विचार आ रहे थे किन्तु वह चुपचाप उसका पीछा करता रहा I विकास दिन-पर-दिन उसके लिए एक पहेली बनता जा रहा था I विकास बाथरूम में घुस गया और संकेत से विजय को भी अंदर आने को कहा । विजय के लिए विकास की प्रत्येक हरकत रहस्यपूर्ण बनती जा रही थी I उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि विकास चाहता क्या है ? बिना कुछ बोले वह भी बाथरूम में प्रविष्ट हो गया ।

बाथरूम में पहुचते ही विजय बोला "क्या बात है दिलजले? ये तुम क्या कर रहे हो ?"

"अंकल मेरे विचार से आज यहां आग के बेटे अवश्य आएंगे ।” विकास उसी प्रकार रहस्य-भरे शब्दों में बोला ।

"देखो मियां दिलजले !” विजय विकास को घूरता हुआ बोला "यह समय शरारत का नहीं है । जल्दी से बोलो क्या कहना चाहते हो ? सभी जानते हैं कि आज यहां आग के बेटे अपने चैलेंज को पूरा करने के लिए जरुर आएंगे । इसमें नई बात क्या है ?"

"कैसा चैलेंज अंकल! कहीं आप मम्मी के विषय में तो बाते नहीं कर रहे हैं ।” अजीब गंभीरता के साथ विकास अत्यंत रहस्यमय ढंग से बोला ।

विकास के इस वाक्य पर विजय के दिमाग को तीव्र झटका लगा I वह जान गया कि विकास सब जानता है । स्वंयं को संभालने की कोशिश करता हुआ वह बोला "तो तुम सब कुछ जानते हो ?”

“अंकल ध्यान है, आज क्या है ?” विकास अपने लहजे में उसी प्रकार रहस्य उत्पन्न किए बोला ।

"सोमवार है लेकिन इससे क्या मतलब है तुम्हारा?"

विकास की प्रत्येक बात विजय के लिए एक रहस्य थी ।

“आज तारीख क्या है ?"

"पहली !!! लेकिन आखिर तुम्हारा मतलब क्या है ?’” विजय इस बार झुंझला गया ।

“महीना I” विकास के होंठो पर अजीब-सी एक रहस्य-भरी मुस्कान थी ।

"अप्रैल, अरे!” विजय बुरी तरह चौंककर बोला ”पहली अप्रैल !” उसके मस्तिष्क में धमाका-सा हुआ ।

उसने विकास की शरारत-भरी मुस्कान देखी ।

उसकी खोपडी जैसे चक्कर काटने लगी ।

"कैसा बनाया फर्स्ट अप्रैल ।” विकास शरारत के साथ बोला ।

"क्या मतलब ? कैसा अप्रैल फूल ?” विजय की आंखे आश्चर्य से फैल गई ।

"यस अंकल ! मम्मी के अपहरण का पत्र आग के बेटों ने नहीं, मैंने पापा की मेज पर रखा था ताकि उनको अप्रैल फूल बना सकू। लेकिन अब इसका क्या किया जाए कि इतने सारे लोग इस चक्कर में आ गए और कोई भी कुछ न समझ सका! आप भी नहीं अंकल! आप तो अपने-आप में इतने बडे जासूस बनते हो । कहो, कैसा रहा मेरा मजाक ?” विकास ने चहककर रहस्योद्घाटन किया ।

----------


## asr335704

रहस्योंद्धाटन ऐसा था कि विजय की आंखे हैरत से फैल कर रह गई । वह भोले और मासूम मुखडे वाले इस मासूम विकास को देखता रह गया जिसने कितना गंभीर मजाक किया था ।

उसकी समझ में नहीं आया कि ईश्वर ने इसे इतनी बुद्धि आखिर दे कहाँ से दी ? कितना भयानक और गंभीर मजाक किया था विकास ने । एक ही क्षण में विकास के इस मजाक के परिणाम विजय की आँखों के सामने घूम गए - रघुनाथ और रैना की परेशानी, समस्त सरकारी महकमे का ही नहीं, बल्कि नेवी और सेना का हरकत में आना, राजनगर में भयानक आतंक और कर्फ्यू सीक्रेट सर्विस का हिल जाना। सभी का कारण था यह मजाक ।

क्या अप्रैल फूल बनाने का विकास को यही तरीका मिला! उसका तो सिर ही चकरा गया था । मजाक किंतु इतना गंभीर ? नहीं उसने ऐसा मजाक कभी नहीं किया । विजय को लगा कि इस मजाक का परिणाम भी अत्यंत भयानक होगा । लोग इसे सिर्फ मजाक में उडा देंगे ? नहीं, इस घटना से जनता भड़क उठेगी । फिर सरकार से मजाक करने का किसी भी नागरिक को कोई अधिकार नहीं है और मजाक भी इतना भयानक जिससे सपूंर्ण भारत सरकार कांप कर रह गई है । हो सकता है लोग विकास के प्रति भड़क। उठें। विजय के दिमाग में क्षण मात्र में अनेको विचार घूम गए ।

उसने सामने खडे विकास को देखा, जो अभी भी मुस्करा रहा था । विजय को तरस आया बालक विकास की बुद्धि पर । वह जानता था कि विकास ने वह हरकत कर दी जो उसके दिमाग में उपजी । उसका भयानक परिणाम वह नहीं जानता I वह नहीं जानता कि उसने कितना भयानक खतरनाक कार्य कर दिया है ।

विजय ने उसकी मुस्कान देखी और बोला "तो इसका मतलब यह है कि यहां आग के बेटे नहीं आएंगे !"

“क्यों नहीं आएंगे! अवश्य आएंगे ।” विकास दृढता से बोला ।

"क्या बकवास कर रहे हो ?” विकास के उत्तर पर विजय न सिर्फ झुंझला गया, बल्कि क्रोधित भी हो गया ।

वह विकास को लगभग फटकारते हुआ बोला "मतलब वह कागज तुमने मेज पर रखा था तो आग के बेटे क्यों आएंगे?"

विकास एक बार फिर शरारत के साथ मुस्कराया और बोला "अंकल मेरा पत्र लिखकर रखना सिर्फ अप्रैल फूल बनाना ही न था, वल्कि एक चाल चलना भी था I यह समझो, वो कहावत है ना एक पंथ दो काज ।"

"क्या मतलब?” विजय एक बार फिर उछलकर रह गया ।

"मतलब ये अंकल कि वह पत्र रखकर मैंने अप्रैल फूल तो बनाया ही। साथ ही आग के बेटों को यहां आने के लिए बाध्य कर दिया ।” उसी प्रकार मुस्कराता हुआ विकास कहता चला गया ।

"तुम ये आखिर क्या बक रहे हो ?”.

“अंकल। आपके दिमाग में इतनी सी बात नहीं आ रही । आप ही सोचिए जब ये खबर आग के बेटों तक पहुचेगी कि किसी ने चैलेंज दिया है तो वे चौंककर ये जानने का प्रयास नहीं करेगे कि जब ये चैलेंज हमने नहीं दिया तो किसने दिया है ? और वे ये जानने यहां अवश्य आएंगे !"

----------


## asr335704

विकास की बात सुनकर विजय के दिमाग में फिर घंटियां-सी गुनगुनाने लगीं I वह फिर विकास को घूरता ही रह गया । उसकी समझ में नहीं आया कि आखिर विकास को भगवान ने इतनी बुद्धि कहां से दे डाली? वास्तव में उसे लगा कि विकास जो कुछ कह रहा हैं वह सत्य है । आग के बेटे ये जानने के लिए यहां अवश्य आएंगे कि ये धमकी किसने दी लेकिन फिर विजय अटककर रह गया ।

उसने विकास से पूछा "लेकिन तुम्हारा उन्हें बुलाने का अभिप्राय क्या है ?”

"वाह अंकल! जिन्होंने रिजर्व बैंक का खजाना खाली कर दिया । जिनकी खोज में पुलिस परेशान हे, उन्हें यहां बुलाना क्या आसान काम है ?”

"लेकिन तुम पहचानोगे कैसे कि आग के बेटे हैं कौन?” विजय ने प्रश्न किया ।

"मेरे ख्याल से कर्फ्यू में आम आदमी हमारी कोठी के आसपास नही आएंगे I” विकास ने कहा और विजय एक बार फिर विकास के मुखडे को ताकता रह गया I उसे लगा जैसे वास्तव में विकास ठीक कह रहा था । उसे कदम-कदम पर विकास के दिमाग का लोहा मानना पड़ रहा था । उसने समय की गंभीरता को समझा । वह जानता था कि अगर यह समय उसने विकास की बुद्धि पर आश्चर्य करने में निकाल दिया तो स्थिति गंभीर हो सकती है । दूसरी ओर यदि आग के बेटे आए भी होंगे तो वे भी निकल जाएगे ।

उसने सोचा, जब ये भयानक खतरा विकास ने पैदा कर ही दिया है तो क्यों न वह इस समय का लाभ उठाए ? 

अंत: वह विकास से बोला "देखो मियां दिलजले अब मेरी बात ध्यान से सुनो ।” 

विजय ने उसे समझाया “तुमने जो कुछ किया है उसका परिणाम कितना भयानक है यह तुम नहीं जानते । अब तुम एक काम करो - वह यह कि वैसा ही कागज टाइप करो और उस पर लिखो- कैसा रहा फ़र्स्ट अप्रैल। और इससे अधिक एक शब्द भी न लिखना वर्ना मियां दिलजले छठी का दूध याद आ जाएगा । ध्यान रहे नीचे अपना नाम नहीं लिखना है ओर न ही किसी अन्य को बताना हैं कि ये हरकत तुम्हारी थी । ध्यान रहे किसी किसी भी कीमत पर कोई यह न जान सके कि यह तुम्हारी हरकते हैं ।”

"क्यों अंकल? ”

"बेटे दिलजले जो कह रहा हूं अब चुपचाप उसे करो I वरना अपने प्यारे तुलाराशि भी ढूंढते फिरेंगे कि उनके सुपुत्र महोदय किधर गए ।”

उसके बाद विजय ने बडी बारीकी से विकास की सब कुछ समझाया और बाथरूम से बाहर भेज दिया ।

अब उसका इरादा इस अवसर से कुछ लाभ उठाने का था। बात उसके दिमाग में भी बैठ गई थी कि आग के बेटे इस कोठी के आसपास ही होंगें निश्चित रूप से । अंत: उसने बाथरूम के द्वार को देखा जो कोठी के पीछे एक अत्यंत पतली गंदी और अंधकारयुक्त गली में खुलता था । जहाँ यह दरवाजा खुलता था, उसको अगर गली न कहकर आवचक कहा जाए तो अधिक उपयुक्त होगा। क्योंकि गली हमेशा मैलयुक्त रहती थी और एक तरफ से बंद भी थी । अंत: वहाँ कभी कोई व्यक्ति नहीं जाता था ।

----------


## asr335704

उसने सोचा क्यों न वह गुप्त रूप से इसी मार्ग से निकले और फिर ध्यान से देखे कि कोठी के आसपास कोई संदिग्ध व्यक्ति तो नहीं है । यह विचार कर अपने विचार को कार्यान्वित करने हेतु दरवाजा खोलने के लिए चिटकनी की ओर हाथ बढाया ही था कि चौंक पडा । उसके कानो में फसफुसाहट भरा स्वर टकराया "दस बजकर दस मिनट हो गए हैं अभी तक कोई आया नहीं है ।” यह आवाज दरवाजे के पार गंदी गली से आ रही थी । विजय ने दरवाजे से कान लगा दिए और ध्यान से सुनने लगा। एक अन्य स्वर ने पहली आवाज का जवाब दिया । जवाब फुसफुसाहट के साथ कुछ इस प्रकार दिया गया ”पता नही क्या चक्कर है ? मेरी समझ में नहीं आ रहा कि जब यह धमकी हम लोगों ने नहीँ दी तो फिर किसने दी ?"

*******

रघुनाथ के पिछवाडे वाली गली में दिन के सवा दस बजे भी अंधकार व्याप्त था । औंर जो प्रकाश था भी, उसे कोठियों के धुएं ने धुंधला बना दिया था। इस पतली-सी गली में कोठियों के रोशनदान थे, जिनमें से धुआं निकलकर वातावरण को और भी धुंधला बना रहा था । यह धुआं घरों में सुलगती अंगीठियो के कारण था । अंत: वातावरण लगभग अंधकारमय था कि किसी को सहज ही देखना संभव न था ।

वह एक बूढा आदमी था । यूं उसे बूढा भी नहीँ कहा जा सकता था, उसे अधेड़ कहना अधिक उपयुक्त होगा। उसके चेहरे पर चेचक के दाग थे। एक स्थान पर ऐसा चिन्ह था जैसे किसी दुर्घटना में उसको काफी चोटे आई थीं । हल्की कटारीदार मूछें उसके रोबीले चेहरे पर खूब फब रही थी I हल्की दाढीयुक्त उसका चेहरा धुंध-सी में विलुप्त था I उसके जिस्म पर एक सफेद धोती और खद्दर का एक घुटनों तक लटकने वाला कुर्ता था । पैरो में जूतियां पहने वह अंधकारयुक्त गली में न जाने किस उद्देश्य से खडा था I

एक बार उसने अपनी सीधी कलाई में बंधी घडी देखी और मुंह बिचका दिया । कुछ देर तक वह यूं ही शांत खडा न जाने क्या विचारता रहा । अचानक वह स्थान से हिला और गंदी गली के अंदर को बढने लगा । वह शायद जानता था कि आगे गली बंद है तो वह चहलकदमी-सी कर रहा था । उसे अपने सामने का भाग अधिक स्पष्ट दिखाई दे रहा था क्योंकि बीच में धुआं तैर रहा था I अभी वह कुछ ही कदम आगे बढा था कि शिकारी कुत्ते की भांति उसके कान खडे होगए I

उसके कानों के पर्दों में गली के अंदर से कुछ व्यक्तियों के फुसफुसाहट की ध्वनि स्पष्ट सुनाई पड़ रही थी I वह सिर्फ फुसफूसाहट ही सुन पा रहा था । स्पष्ट कुछ भी सुनने ने वह असफल था । अलबत्ता वह इस धीमी फुसफुसाहट को सुनकर सतर्क हो गया और एक गंदी दीवार से पीठ टिकाकर धुएं के पार घूरने का प्रयास करने लगा । स्पष्ट कुछ भी देख नहीं सका किन्तु इतना उसने अवश्य अस्पष्ट-सा देखा कि छायाएं दीवार से पीठ टिकाए आपस में कुछ बाते कर रही है । उसकी समझ में नहीँ आया कि ये छायाएं कौन हैं ? अंत: हृदय में उनका परिचय जानने हेतु जिज्ञासा ने जन्म लिया ।

कुछ देर तक वह सांस रोके विचारत्ता रहा और फिर पूर्ण सतर्कता के साथ वह नि:शब्द आगे बढा । कुछ दूर तक वह कोई भी ध्वनि उत्पन्न किए बिना दीवार के सहारे-सहारे छायाओं की ओर बढ गया । ये दूसरी बात है कि इस प्रयास में उसका खद्दर का कुर्ता दीवारों के सहारे लगे पतनालो के कारण कीचड़ से लथपथ हो गया किंतु उसने इस ओर लेशमात्र भी ध्यान नहीं दिया । उसकी आंखे उन फुसफुसाती छायाओं पर ही जमी हुई थीं । अब वह उन छायाओं को किसी हद तक स्पष्ट देख सकता था ।

ये तीन व्यक्ति थे जो आपस में किन्ही बातों में व्यस्त थे । वे क्या बाते कर रहे हैं, यह जानने के लिए वह चुपचाप अपने स्थान पर खडा रहा और अभी तक उनकी बाते सुनने का प्रयास कर ही रहा था कि सहसा वह चौंक पडा । न सिर्फ चौंका बल्कि उसे लेने-के-देने पड़ गए । ऐसा तो उसने स्वप्न में भी नहीँ सोचा था कि इन लोगों के अतिरिक्त भी इस गली में कोई अन्य उपस्थित हो सकता है किन्तु उसने यही नहीं सोचा और यही चोट खा गया ।

अभी वह उनका कोई शब्द ध्यान से सुन भी नहीं पाया कि अचानक उसके पीछे से किसी ने एक जोरदार ठोकर मारी और परिणामस्वरूप वह धडाम से कीचड़-भरी गली में मुंह के बल गिरा और और दो-तीन इंच कीचड़ पर रपटता चला गया ।

उन तीन छायाओं के लिए भी शायद यह घटना अचानक ही हुई थी । अंत: वे भी बुरी तरह चौंक पडे किंतु उस समय उनकी आँखों में हल्की-सी चमक उभर आई जब उन्होंने कीचड़ में मुंह के बल पडे अधेड़ के पीछे अपने तीन साथियों पर दृष्टि डाली । पीछे वाले तीनों में से एक आगे बढकर बोला I

----------


## asr335704

"जर्फीला सेशन! ये बूढा गली में खडा आप लोगों की बाते सुनने का प्रयास कर रहा था ।"

अचानक..

वह सब हुआ जिसकी इन छहों में से किसी को आशा न थी । उनके विचार से तो यह बूढा कुछ इस बुरी तरह से कीचड़ में गिरा था कि उसके लिए उठना शीघ्र ही संभव नहीँ था । उनकी आशा के एकदम विपरीत वह अधेड़ बिजली की-सी गति से न सिर्फ उछला, बल्कि उसने बहुत-कुछ कर दिया । एक बिजली-सी कौंधी । कीचड़ में पडा अधेड़ छलावे की भांति उछला और पलक झपकते ही उसके हाथ में दबी एक गुप्ती जर्फीला सेशन कें पेट में धंस गई । इसके पूर्व कि कोई कुछ समझ सके, खून का फव्वारा निकला। जर्फीला सेशन के कंठ से घुटी-घुटी सी चीख निकल गई । समस्त गुप्ती उसके पेट में धंस गई थी । तभी अन्य पांचो उस पर झपटे किन्तु वह बूढा भी कम शैतान नहीं था । जैसे ही वे उस पर झपटे, उसने गुप्ती जर्फीला सेशन के पेट में ही छोड़ दी और अपने स्थान से अलग हट गया । पांचो की स्थिति भिन्न और विचित्र थो । कोई लड़खडाकर कीचड़ में गिरा तो किसी ने दीवार में टक्कर मारकर खून निकाल लिया ।

उसके बाद I

अगले कुछ ही पलो में गली में भयानक उत्पात जारी हो गया । वह बूढा पांचो से भिंड़ गया । किंतु वास्तविकता यह थी कि पांच उस पर भारी पड़ रहे थे । तभी रघुनाथ के बाथरुम का दरवाजा खुला, जो इस गंदी गली में खुलता था और वहाँ से विजय निकला । तभी इस नई परेशानी को देखकर वे छओ कुछ चकराए। किन्तु बूढे ने सर्वप्रथम स्वंयं पर काबू पाया ओर फिर उन पर पिल गया । 

विजय को भी न जाने क्या सूझा कि वह लडाई में उस बूढे का साथ देने लगा । अब उन पांचो पर ये दोनों भारी पड़ रहे थे, क्योंकि ये दोनों कुछ विचित्र ढंग से लड़ रहे थे । अभी इस उत्पात को कठिनता से एक ही मिनट व्यतीत हुआ था कि विजय और वह बूढा आश्चर्यचकित रह गए ।

उनके मुख आश्चर्य से खुले रह गए। उनकी समझ में नहीं आया कि वे क्या देख रहे हैं ?

----------


## asr335704

उनके देखते ही देखते पहले उन पांचो में से एक के कंठ से भयानक चीख निकली। ऐसी चीख मानो किसी ने उसे गोली मार दी हो जबकि उसे किसी ने मारा नहीं था। अभी वह आश्चर्य के सागर से निकल भी नहीं पाए थे कि उस समय तो उनके आश्चर्य में चार चाँद लग गए, जब दुसरा भी उसी प्रकार भयानक चीख के साथ ढेर हो गया, इसके बाद तो जैसे सभी को भयानक बीमारी चढ गई ।

सभी चीखे और कीचड़ में गिरकर ठडे हो गए । वहाँ सिर्फ वे दो ही जीवित थे । उन्होंने एक-दुसरे की तरफ देखा जैसे पूछ रहे हों कि क्या तुम बता सकते हो कि ये सब कैसे मर गए? अभी वे एक दूसरे को देख ही रहे थे कि गली से बाहर उन्होंने मिलिट्री के जवानों में कुछ हलचल-सी अनुभव की । इस हलचल के उत्पन्न होते ही उस समय विजय की खोपडी घूम गई ज़ब अधेड़ का एक शक्तिशाली घूँसा उसके जबडे पर पडा । वह क्योंकि इस घूँसे के लिए तैयार न था अंत: धडाम से कीचड़ में जा गिरा । तभी उस अधेड़ ने उसकी पीठ पर एक जोरदार ठोकर रसीद की ।

विजय के कंठ से एक चीख निकल गई । वह कराहकर एक ओर को पलट गया । तभी गली में भारी जुतो की आवाजे गूंजी जो निरंतर निकट आती जा रही थी । अचानक अधेड़ ने भयानक फुर्ती का परिचय देते हुए रघुनाथ के बाथरूम में जम्प लगा दी । विजय भी फुर्ती के साथ उठा ओर लपका किंतु उसी क्षण दरवाजा एक झटके से बंद हो गया । तभी भागते हुए मिलिट्री के तीन जवान वहां पहुंचे । छः लाशों की देखकर चौंके और अगले ही पल उनकी टॉमीगने विजय की ओर तन गई, किंतु विजय शीघ्रता से बोला "अबे अबे ठहरो प्यारे जवानो ! कहीं हमें ही खुदा को प्यारा न कर देऩा I इन छहों का हत्यारा तो सुपरिंटेंडेट की कोठी में है। मेरे साथ आओ ।”

तभी ठाकुर साहब वहां आ गए । विजय को देखते ही बुरी तरह से चौंककर बोले "तुम.. तुम यहां ?"

”य.. यस डैडी I” विजय स्वयं को संभालकर बोला “हत्यारा रघुनाथ की कोठी में गया है। जल्दी कोठी को घेरकर उसे गिरफ्तार कीजिए ।”

तत्पश्चात !

क्षणमात्र में ही पूरी कोठी में उस रहस्यमय अधेड़ व्यक्ति की तलाश होने लगी।अथिक देर नहीं लगी, शीघ्र ही वह अधेड़ चमक गया।

किंतु उफ् !

भयानक खतरा !

अधेड़ व्यक्ति ने बाथरूम में प्रविष्ट होते ही फुर्ती के साथ दरवाजा अंदर से बोल्ट कर दिया । एक क्षण भी उसने व्यर्थ नहीं किया। तुरंत ही उसने कोठी के अंदर का बाथरूम का दरवाजा खोला। किन्तु दरवाजा खोलते ही विकास उसके सामने आ गया । एक क्षण के लिए तो वह चौंका और अगले ही पल उसने विकास को दबोच लिया । विकास ने कई हुनर दिखाए, किन्तु उस व्यक्ति के सामने सब असफल सिद्ध हुए ।

----------


## asr335704

अचानक अधेड़ ने रिवॉल्वर निकालकर विकास के माथे से सटा दी और धीमे, किंतु खतरनाक स्वर में गुर्राया “अगर एक लफ्ज भी मुंह से निकाला तो गोली मार दूंगा ।"

विकास एकदम ढीला पड़ गया । उसका तना हुआ जिस्म एकदम साधारण स्थिति में आ गया ।

वह व्यक्ति बडी फुर्ती से अपना कार्य कर रहा था । उसने तुरंत ही विकास को कुछ इस प्रकार से उठा लिया कि विकास कोई हरकत न करे और रिवॉल्वर उसके सिर से सटाए वह फुर्ती के साथ कमरे से बाहर की ओर भागा ।

अभी वह कमरे से बाहर ही निकला था कि ठिठक गया । उसके सामने मिलिट्री के जवान थे । उसे देखकर ठिठक वे भी गए। किंतु जब तक उनके हथियार तनते, उससे पूर्व ही अधेड़ फिर गुर्राया ”कोई गन न चलाए, वरना इस बच्चे की जान ले लूँगा ।"

मिलिट्री के जवान ठिठक गए । उसके आदेश पा उन्हें हथियार डालने के लिए बाध्य होना पड़ा ।

इस बीच विकास ने भी निकलने का प्रयास किया था, किन्तु अधेड़ व्यक्ति आवश्यकता से कुछ अधिक ही चालाक था जिसके सामने उनकी एक न चली। इस समय उस अधेड़ की आँखों से चिगारियां निकल रही थी ।

तभी वहाँ विजय रघुनाथ और ठाकुर साहब इत्यादि आ गए I उन्होंने अभी कुछ कहना चाहा था कि अधेड़ की उगलियों की पकड़ रिवॉल्वर पर कुछ सख्त हो गई और भयानक स्वर में वह गुर्राया "खबरदार । कोई न हिले वर्ना इस बच्चे की मौत। !"

सभी ठिठककर रह गए । किसी का साहस न था कि विकास को इस तरह मौत के मुंह में देखकर भी कोई गलत हरकत करने जैसी मूर्खता करे। अब सब ठिठक गए।

“सब अपने-अपने हथियाऱ गिरा दे I” उसने गुर्राकर कडे शब्दों में चेतावनी दी । सभी उसकी आज्ञा-पालन करने के लिए बाध्य थे । अंत: विजय, रघुनाथ और ठाकुर साहब सहित सबने हथियार डाल दिए । अधेड़ के मोटे व काले होंठो पर विजयात्मक मुस्कान दौड़ गई ।

"मिस्टर !” वह विजय की ओर उन्मुख होकर बोला "कहीं तुम विजय तो नहीँ हो ?”

"ठीक पहचाना प्यारे। हम ही विजय हैं। लेकिन इस बेहूदा हरकत और इन सवाल-ज़वाब का क्या मतलब और प्यारे खूसट मियां, अंतिम बात ये कि तुम कौन हो ?”

----------


## asr335704

विजय अजीब ढंग से मुस्कराकर बोला ।

"तुमसे हिसाब बाद में होगा । इस समय तो यहां से निकलना है I” अधेड़ विजय को घूरता हुआ बोला ।

“क्यों प्यारेलाल? कैसा हिसाब ?” विजय अभी आगे कुछ कहने ही जा रहा था कि वह फिर गुर्राया "बको मत ! मुझे यहां से बाहर का रास्ता दिखाओ ।"

स्थिति कुछ ऐसी थी कि विजय कुछ भी करने में असमर्थ था । अंत: उसे बाहर का रास्ता दिखाने लगा ।

ठाकुर साहब, विजय, रघुनाथ ओर विकास इत्यादि के अतिरिक्त अन्य सभी अवसर की तलाश में रहे। किन्तु वह अधेड़ आवश्यकता से अधिक चतुर और सतर्क था । तभी तो उसने किसी को कोई भी अवसर नहीँ दिया और अंत में इतने सख्त पहरे के बावजूद भी वह एक पुलिस जीप के निकट पहुंच गया । जीप के निकट वह कुछ देर ठहरा औंर फिर चेतावनी भरे लहजे में जोर से चीखा ।

“अगर जीप के चलने पर किसी ने भी जीप पर फायऱ इत्यादि किया अथवा किसी अन्य ढंग से मुझे रोकने का प्रयास किया तो मैँ इस बच्चे को लाश में बदलने में जरा भी नहीं हिचकूगां ।"

वास्तव में अधेड़ व्यक्ति ने धमकी ही ऐसी दी थ्री कि कोई भी कुछ न कर सका । उसने स्वयं जीप स्टार्ट की और विद्युत गति से जीप रिक्त सड़क पर दौडा दी । सभी बेबस-सी निगाहों से जीप के पिछले भाग को देखते रहे । जीप में एक रहस्यमय अपराधी विकास को लेकर खतरनाक पहरा होते हुए भी फरार हो रहा था I विजय यह भी न जान सका कि यह अधेड़ था कौन ।

उसके बाद !

तब जबकि जीप आंखो से ओझल हो गई, पुलिस और मिलिट्री के ट्रांसमीटर और टेलीफोन घनघनाने लगे । समस्त राजनगर में यह खबर आग की तरह फैल गई, किन्तु कोई लाभ नहीं । जीप की खोज जोर-शोर से जारी हो गई ।

लगभग आधे घंटे बाद एक निर्जन स्थान पर वह जीप मिल गई और मिल गया विकास, जो बेहोश जीप की पिछली सीट पर पड़ा हुआ था, किन्तु अधेड़ गधे के सिर से सींग की भांति गायब था । रहस्यमय अधेड़ वास्तव में सबके लिए एक रहस्य ही बनकर रह गया था । "

----------


## asr335704

जब विकास को होश आया तो उसने कोई विशेष बात न बताई, सिर्फ इतना बताया कि उस अधेड़ ने उसके गले की नस दबाकर बेहोश कर दिया । उसके बाद वह न जाने कहां चला गया ।

इस घटना ने समस्त राजनगर को चौंकाकर रख दिया क्योकि रैना के अपहरण के स्थान पर विकास का अपहरण हुआ था लेकिन वह भी अधूरा।  पुलिस इस पहेली को न सुलझा सकी । पुलिस यह भी नहीं जानती थी कि उनको विकास के द्वारा अप्रैल फूल बना दिया गया था क्योकि उन्हें ऐसा कोई पत्र प्राप्त न हुआ था जैसा विजय ने विकास को लिखने को कहा था । यह एक अन्य रहस्य भऱी बात थी।


*****

विकास इस समय विजय की कार की डिक्की में था । कार विद्युत गति से अनजाने लक्ष्य की ओर अग्रसर थी ।

आज रविवार होने के नाते विकास के कालेज का अवकाश था, अतः वह विजय से मिलने उनकी कोठी पर पहुचा । उस समय विजय कहीं जाने की तैयारी कर रहा था । विकास के दिमाग का शरारती कीडा कुलबुलाया ।अत: वह स्वंयं को छिपाकर अपने झकझक्रिए अंकल की प्रत्येक हरकत देखनें लगा ।

विजय विकास की उपस्थिति से एकदम अनभिज्ञ था । अत: वह मस्ती में सीटी बजाता हुआ ऊंगली में कार की चाबी घुमाता हुआ गैरेज तक आया । गैराज से कार निकालकर चला, किन्तु इसका क्या किया जाए कि विकास तब तक कार की डिक्की में स्वंयं को सुरक्षित कर चुका था और तब से अब तक वह डिक्की में था ।

कार विद्युत गति से फर्राटे भरती हुई निरंतर अग्रसर थी । कार का लक्ष्य क्या है ? इस बात से विकास बिल्कुल अनभिज्ञ था किंतु वह भी मस्त बैठा था। सांस लेने के लिए उसे पर्याप्त वायु की प्राप्ति होती रहे इसलिए उसने डिक्की में एक झिरी उत्पन्न कर दी । आँख सटाकर कभी कभी वह बाहर का दृश्य भी देख लेता था । इस समय जब उसने देखा तो अनुभव किया कि कार किसी सुनसान सड़क पर दोड़ रही है क्योकि इस सड़क पर आवागमन अत्यधिक कम था । कभी कोई भूला-भटका वाहन गुजर जाता । निश्चित तो विकास कुछ नहीं कह सकता था, किन्तु इतना अनुमान उसने अवश्य लगा लिया था कि कार लगभग तीस मिनट पश्चात थम गई ।

कुछ देर तक विकास शांत बैठा रहा और फिर डिक्की से बाहर झाका । अवसर अच्छा था अत: डिक्की से निकलकर एक ओर को रेंग गया । न जाने इस समय उसके दिमाग में यह कौन-सा कीडा कुलबुला रहा था । उसने देखा जहाँ कार खडी थी, उसके दाई ओर एक विशाल और सुंदर कोठी थी । उसने झाडियों से छुपकर देखा कि विजय उसी कोठी की तरफ बढा । उस कोठी के मेन गेट पर एक पठान चौकीदार स्टूल पर बैठा था ।

----------


## asr335704

विजय उस चौकीदार के निकट गया बोला।” क्यों प्यारेलाल! क्या प्रोफेसर हेमन्त अंदर हैं ?"

"यस सर !” पठान ने स्टूल से खडे होकर उत्तर दिया ।

"उनसे मिलाने का क्या लोगे ?” विजय मुस्कराकर मूड़ में बोला ।

"अरे वल्ला। हम रिश्वत नहीं लेता है ।” वह पठान थरथरराती सी आवाज में बोला ”आइए, मेरे साथ आइए ! यह समय उनका मेहमानों से मिलने का ही है !”

विजय मुस्कराया और पठान के साथ चल दिया । इधर विकास दबे पांव स्वयं को छुपाता उनके पीछे चल दिया । तब जबकि वे एक गैलरी में पहुचे, पठान विजय से बोला "इस कमरे में साहब हैं ।” उसका संकेत पास वाले कमरे की ओर था I

“ठीक है ।” विजय ने कहा और कमरे की ओर बढ गया ।

पठान वापस लौटने लगा। विकास ने फुर्ती और चुस्ती के साथ स्वयं को छिपा लिया । मस्ती में झूमता हुआ पठान उसके निकट से निकल गया, किन्तु उसकी नजर विकास पर नहीं पडी I उसके गुजरने के बाद विकास ने झाँककर विजय की ओर देखा जो उस कमरे की घंटी बजा रहा था । तभी दरवाजा खुल गया।

विजय की आवाज़ विकास के कानों तक पहुची "गुड मार्निंग प्रोफेसर साहब I"

"अरे विजय बेटे तुम ! तुम आज इधर का रास्ता कैसे भूल गए ?” विकास के कान में प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के ये शब्द पड़े तो अवश्य, किंतु वह हेमन्त को देख नहीं सकता था I तभी प्रोफेसर हेमन्त आगे बोले "अरे खड़े क्यों हो ? आओ, अंदर आओ !"

विकास के देखते-ही-देख़ते विजय मुस्कराता हुआ कमरे में दाखिल हो गया । उसके अंदर प्रविष्ट होते ही विकास सावधानी के साथ अपने स्थान से हटा और फुर्ती के साथ दरवाजे तक पहुंचकर उसने की होल में आँख लगा दीं। अंदर का सीमित दृश्य वह स्पष्ट देख रहा था ।

उसने देखा - प्रोफेसर हेमन्त का ऊपरी शरीर अभी नग्न ही था। वे अपनी शर्ट पहन रहे थे जिसकी वे अभी बांह ही पहन पाए थे । हेमन्त की पीठ को वह स्पष्ट देख सकता था । अगले ही पल हेमन्त ने शर्ट पहनी । फिर हेमन्त का स्वर विकास के कानो से टकराया ।

“कहो, ठाकुर के क्या हाल हैं ?” प्रोफेसर हेमन्त विजय से कह रहा था I

"उनके हाल तो आप ही मुझसे बेहतर जान सकते हैं । वैसे इन आग के बेटों ने सभी के हाल खस्ता कर रखे हैं I” विजय की मुस्कराती-सी आवाज़ गूंजी ।

----------


## asr335704

विकास की छोटी बुद्धि ने उनकी बातो का यही परिणाम निकाला कि प्रोफेसर हेमन्त उसके दादाजी यानी विजय के पिता शहर के इस्पेक्टर जर्नल के पुराने मित्र हैं तभी तो उन्होंने मिलते ही ठाकुर साहब के हाल पूछे । उसके कान अभी भी अंदर ही लगे हुए थे।

प्रोफेसर हेमन्त कह रहे थे "ओह ! तो अब समझा कि तुम यहां किसलिए आए हो ?"

”समझ गए ?” विजय भी मुस्कराकर बोला ।

विकास उनके वार्तालाप का एक-एक शब्द सुन रहा था ।

"यही कि तुम मेरे पास अपने मतलब से आए हो । और वह मतलब यह है कि तुम आग के बेटों के विषय में कुछ जानना चाहते हो ।” प्रोफेसर हेमन्त हँसते हुए बोले ।

“आप ठीक समझे। वास्तव में में इसीलिए आपके पास आया हूँ । 

लेकिन मैं तुम्हे इस तरह कुछ भी नहीं बताने बाला ।” हेमन्त बोला '"पहले तुम्हें चाय पीनी होगी| उसके बाद इस विषय पर बातें होंगी ।”

”चाय तो हम भी पिएंगे अंकल I” विकास की इस आवाज ने उन दोनों को चौंका दिया । विजय की आंखे एक बार फिर आश्वर्य से फैल गई । उसे लगा कि किसी दिन यह लड़का उसके लिए भयानक खतरा बन सकता है ।

उसके मुख से अनायास ही निकला "तुम ?”

“यस अंकल I मैं यानी विकास! आप मुझे हर जगह देखकर हैरान क्यों हो जाते हैं ?” उछलता हुआ विकास उनके निकट आ गया । प्रोफेसर हेमन्त तो अभी कुछ समझ भी न पाए थे अत: वह मुंह बांए उस गोरे-चिटटे सुन्दर लड़के को देख रहे थे ओर कुछ समझने का प्रयास कर रहे थे ।

"मियां दिलजले I” विजय अपने आश्चर्य पर काबू पाते हुए बोला "तुम प्रकट ही ऐसी जगह होते हो कि बिना आश्चर्य किए यह बात कंठ से नीचे नहीं उतरती कि तुम यहां हो सकते हो !!!”

"आप तो बेकार में आश्चर्य करते है अंकल। मैं तो आपको सिर्फ एक दिलजली सुनाने आया था I यहां आकर चाय की बात सुनी तो हमने भी चाय पीने के लिए कह दिया ।” शब्द कहते समय मानो विश्व की समस्त मासूमियत सिर्फ विकास के मुखडे पर ही आकर एकत्रित हो गई थी ।

विकास का मुखडा इतना मासूम था कि विजय के होठों पर भी मुस्कान आ गई ।

वह प्रोफेसर से बोला "इसे पहचाना आपने प्रोफेसर ?” उसका संकेत विकास की ओर था ।

----------


## asr335704

"नहीं तो भाई। कौन है? हम इसे नहीं पहचाने I” प्रोफेसर हेमन्त कुछ उलझ-से गए I

“आप पहचानते भी कैसे ? आप कभी इसकी बर्थ-डे पर नहीं आए। वर्ना अधिकांश भारतीय ही नहीं, विश्व के अधिकांश लोग इसे पहचानते है ।” विजय ने कहा ।

"अरे कही ये रघुनाथ का लड़का विकास तो नहीं है ?” प्रोफेसर हेमन्त ने जैसे उसे एकदम पहचान लिया ।

"ठीक पहचाना अंकल I” विजय बोला ”यह वही शैतान है! अब देखिए ना। मुझे मालूम भी नहीं और यह मेरी डिक्की में बैठकर यहां तक आ गया ।” विजय विकास को घूर रहा था ।

"अरे अंकल!” विकास भी आश्चर्य के साथ बोला " तो आप जानते है कि मैं आपकी कार की डिक्की में था I”

“तुम्हारा अंकल हूं बेटे ।” मुस्कराते हुए विजय ने कहा ।

विजय के उपरोक्त वाक्य पर न सिर्फ हेमन्त और विकास ने ठहाका लगाया बल्कि स्वंयं विजय भी हँस दिया । ठहाका लगाने के बाद हँसते हुए प्रोफेसर हेमन्त बोले ”अब याद आया I ऐसा लग रहा था तुम्हें कही देखा हो । अब पहचान लिया। तुम्हारा फोटो मैंने कई बार अखबार में देखा था ।"

ये शब्द प्रोफेसर हेमन्त विकास से कह रहे थे ”मेरे ख्याल से मर्डरलैंड़ को और वहाँ की राजकुमारी जैक्सन को, जो कि विश्व के लिए खतरा बन चुकी थी, तुम्ही ने समाप्त किया था I”

“ओह यस दादा जी । ठीक पहचाना I” विकास उछलता हुआ बोला "अब क्या आप चाय नहीं पिलाएंगे ?"

विकास की इस बात पर विजय और हेमन्त दोनों ही हँस दिए । उसके बाद हेमन्त ने अपने नौकर को चाय लाने का आदेश दिया ।

चाय आने तक विकास अपनी चटपटी बातो से उनको हँसाता रहा ।

कुछ समय बाद चाय आ गई। चाय की चुस्की लेता हुआ विजय प्रोफेसर हेमन्त की ओर देखता हुआ बोला "क्यों प्रोफेसर! आपके ख्याल में ये आग के बेटे है क्या ?”

“विजय I” हेमन्त ने गंभीर स्वर में कहा "जिस दिन से आग के बेटे देखे गए हैं अथवा जिस दिन से इनका आतंक राजनगर में फैला है, उसी दिन से मैं एक वैज्ञानिक होने के नाते उनके विषय में काफी सोच रहा हूं । मैं ये सोच रहा हूं कि आखिर ये आग के बेटे लपलपाती हुई भयानक आग में जलते क्यों नहीं? जीवित कैसे रहते हैं ? ये सब क्या रहस्य है? अभी तक किसी परिणाम या निश्चय पर पहुचने में असमर्थ हूँ ! किन्तु पूर्ण आशा करता हूँ कि शीघ्र ही मैं इस रहस्य की तह तक पहुँच जाऊंगा । वैसे मैने आंशिक रूप से सफलता भी अर्जित की है, किंतु अभी विश्वास के साथ नहीं कह सकता, कि जो प्रयोग मैँ कर रहा हू-वह एकदम सही है I”

"यह आंशिक सफलता क्या है प्रोफेसर ?” विजय ने प्रश्न किया ।

----------


## asr335704

विकास इस समय एक गंभीर बालक की भांति उन दोनों का वार्तालाप सुन रहा था।किन्तु न जाने कभी कभार वह प्रोफेसर हेमंत की ओर एक विशेष दृष्टि से देखता, ऐसी दृष्टि से जैसे हेमंत से पहले जन्म की शत्रुता रही हो I 

"वह सफलता तुम्हें मैं अभी नहीं बता सकता ।” हेमंत बोला "अभी संयम रखो । कल नहीं तो परसों तक मैं इस रहस्य तक पहुँच ही जाऊगा ओर सारे विश्व को बता दूंगा । आग के बेटों को परास्त करने का वैज्ञानिक आविष्कार भी कर लूंगा ताकि ये आग के बेटे अब अधिक समय तक आतंक न फैला सके । यह मैं विश्वास दिलाता हूँ ।” प्रोफेसर हेमंत ने बताया ।

विजय जानता था कि अधिकांश वैज्ञानिक तब तक अपने रहस्य को किसी को नहीं बताते जब तक कि वे अपने अविष्कार को पूर्ण नहीं कर लेते I अत: वह चुप रह गया ।

चाय का अतिम घूंट लेकर उसने कहा "अच्छा तो प्रोफेसर मैं अब परसों आऊगा I”

"मैँ आशा करता हूँ कि परसों तुम्हें मेरी सफलता पर हर्ष होगा ।” हेमन्त गंभीर स्वर में बोला ।

"अब आप ही लोग बात करते रहेंगे अथवा मैं भी भाग ले सकता हूँ ?” विकास ने खाली कप मेज पर रखते हुए कुछ इस प्रकार कहा कि विजय और हेमन्त हँसे बिना न रह सके । किंतु अगले ही पल विकास अपनी प्यारी मासूम-स्री आँखों से हेमन्त को खूखार तरीके से घूरता हुआ बोला "मै तुम्हें पहचान चुका हूं बूढे!”

उसके इस वाक्य पर दोनों इस प्रकार उछले कि मानो बिच्छू ने डंक मार दिया हो । विजय को विकास की इस बेहूदगी पर अत्यधिक क्रोध आया । हेमंत का चेहरा भी कनपटी तक लाल हो गया ।  वास्तव में यह विकास की अत्यंत ही बेहूदगी-भरी हरकत थी । इतनी बेहूदगी-भरी कि विजय विकास को कभी माफ नहीं कर सकता था I प्रोफेसर से बोलने का भला ये क्या ढंग था ? 

इससे पूर्व कि उन दोनों में से कोई कह सके, विकास ने एक अत्यंत अश्लील हरकत की । उसने कहा "टमाटर की तरह लाल क्यों हुए जा रहे हो बूढे, तुम्हें मैं पहचान चुका हूं।"

“विकास। ” विजय सख्ती के साथ बोला "यह क्या बेहूदगी है ?”

वास्तव में अब वह विकास को क्षमा नहीं कर सकता था ।

अब विकास की हरकते इतनी बढती जा रही थी कि उन्हें क्षमा नहीं किया जा सकता था ।

प्रोफेसर का क्रोध भी सातवें आसमान पर पहुँचा | वे लगभग अपनी पूरी शक्ति से चीखे "यह क्या बदतमीजी है I"

“तुम खुद को विजय अंकल से छुपा सकते हो बूढे लेकिन मैं तुम्हें अच्छी तरह पहचान चुका हूँ I” विकास उसी प्रकार हेमन्त को घूरता हुआ बोला I

----------


## asr335704

"विकास I” विजय कठोर शब्दों में चीखा ”अब तुम्हारी हरकत हद से अधिक बढती जा रही है | जानते हो ये कौन है ?"

"ये जो भी हैं अंकल! लेकिन इनका जो रूप मैं पहचान गया हूं उसे आप नहीं जानते । क्यों बूढे, मैं ठीक कह रहा हूँ ना ?” एक बार फिर विकास ने वही बेहूदगी-भरे शब्द बोले I

अपना इतना अपमान प्रोफेसर हेमन्त सहन न कर सकै । उनका क्रोध सातवें आसमान पर जा पहुंचा और विकास को पकड़ने के लिए वे उस पर झपटे | किन्तु तभी विकास ने अपनी पैंट की जेब से न जाने क्या चीज निकाली और अपनी छोटी और गोरी हथेली के बीच में फंसाकर प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के सामने अपनी हथेली कर दी । हथेली पर मौजूद वस्तु को विजय न देख सका ।

किन्तु अगले क्षण उसने जो परिवर्तन महसूस किया, उससे उसकी भी आंखे आश्वर्य से फैल गईं ।

प्रोफेसर हेमन्त ने विकास की हथेली देखी । उसकी हथेली के बीच एक स्टार फंसा हुआ था । यह कोई विशेष स्टार नहीं था बल्कि साधारण सिगरेट के पैकेट के कागज को काटकर एक स्टार की शक्ल दे दी गई थी । प्रोफेसर हेमन्त ने विकास की हथेली के बीच फसा वह स्टार देखा और एकदम ठिठक गया I उसकी आंखे स्टार पर जमी रह गई । स्टार को देखते ही हेमन्त की आंखे आश्चर्य से फैलती चली गई । क्षणमात्र में उसकी आँखों में मौत के भय की परछाइयां तैरने लगीं ।

उसका सुर्ख चेहरा एकदम हल्दी की भांति पीला पड़ता चला गया । भय से हेमन्त थरथर कांपने लगा । उसके होंठ फड़फडाने लगे | स्थिति ऐसी हो गई मानो उसे कोई भयानक यातनाएं दी जा रही हो । न जाने इस स्टार में ऐसी क्या बात थी कि हेमन्त भयभीत होकर न सिर्फ कांपने लगा बल्कि गिड़गिडाने लगा ”प्लीज़ प्लीज! इसे मेरे सामने से हटा लो ।"

”हा हा हा ।” एकाएक विकास ने पागलो की भांति कहकहा लगाया और बोला "क्यों बूढे! मैं पहचान गया न तुम्हें। अब बोलो-तुम्हारा क्या किया जाए ?"

”नहीं नहीं ।” प्रोफेसर गिड़गिडाया "ये मेरे सामने से हटा तो ।"


लेकिन विकास ने उछलकर उसे चिढाया । प्रोफेसर इस प्रकार ड़र रहा था मानो शेर के सामने कोई बुजदिल और निहत्था व्यक्ति ! हेमन्त की हालत वास्तव में ही बडी अजीब थी ।

विजय..!

वह अलग आश्चर्य के सागर में गोते लगा रहा था । उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि यह सब क्या है ? इतना अनुमान तो वह लगा ही चुका था कि हेमन्त का कोई ऐसा रहस्य है जिससे वह परिचित नहीं है और किसी तरह विकास जान गया है । वह हेमन्त की स्थिति में परिवर्तन स्पष्ट महसूस कर रहा था। मानो साक्षात मौत उसके सामने खडी हो ।

----------


## asr335704

विजय भी यह भी न देख पाया कि विकास की हथेलियों के बीच आखिर है क्या ? लेकिन वह इतना अनुमान लगा सकता था कि विकास के हाथ में कोई ऐसी वस्तु अवश्य है जिसका हेमन्त के जीवन से गहरा संबंध है । उसे तो आश्चर्य हो रहा था विकास पर! आखिर ये लड़का है क्या ? आखिर वह हेमंत के किसी रूप से कैसे परिचित हो गया जबकि वह उनसे पहली बार मिल रहा है ।

विजय की समझ में नहीं आया कि हेमन्त इतना घबरा क्यों रहा है ? ये विकास आखिर है क्या ? उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था । प्रत्येक कदम पर उसे विकास एक नए रूप में नजर आता । रूप भी ऐसा जो रहस्यपूर्ण होता, हैरतअंगेज होता ! आखिर ये लड़का बना किस मिट्टी का है ? विजय जितना उसके विषय में सोचता, उतना ही उलझता जाता । जब उसकी समझ में नहीं आया कि यह चक्कर क्या है तो उसने फिर अपना ध्यान उस ओर लगाया ।

विकास अभी तक प्रोफेसर हेमन्त को परेशान कर रहा था । हेमन्त उसी प्रकार भय से थर-थर कांप रहा था । एकाएक वह उछला और विकास की और झपटता हुआ चीखा "विकास ये क्या बदतमीजी है ?”

"अभी ये रहस्य तो मैं आपको भी नहीं बताउंगा अंकल !"

विकास फुर्ती के साथ कमरे से बाहर हो गया । विजय ने भी फुर्ती का परिचय दिया और गैलरी से जब बाहर आकर देखा। विकास तेजी से भागता चला जा रहा था । वह उसके पीछे दौडा किन्तु वह उस समय आश्चर्यचकित रह गया जब किसी जिन्न की भांति विकास को भागते देखा । विजय उसके पीछे दौडा नही, बल्कि उसी स्थान पर खडा भागते विकास को देखता रहा ।

उसने देखा I

भागते हुए विकास को देखकर अचानक पठान चौकीदार उठ खडा हुआ और उसका रास्ता रोक लिया | किन्तु उस समय विजय को बड़ा आश्चर्य हुआ जब उसने पठान चौकीदार का पहाड़-सा जिस्म धडाम से धरा पर गिरते देखा जब विकास की फ्लाइंग किक आश्वर्यपूर्ण ढंग से उसके चेहरे पर पडी । वह पठान इस बालक से कदापि इतनी खतरनाक हरकत की आशा नहीं करता था किन्तु इसका क्या किया जाए कि विकास उसे धूल चटाता हुआ गजब की जंपों के साथ कोठी से बाहर हो गया ।

अगले ही पल इससे पूर्व कि पठान उठे, विकास ने विजय की कार स्टार्ट की और दूसरे ही पल विकास ने विजय की तरफ हाथ हिलाकर कहा "टाटा अंकल ! फिर मिलेंगे ।” और अगले ही कार तीव्र वेग से दौड़ती चली गई । पठान उठकर कार तक भागा भी, किंतु वह कर भी क्या सकता था I

विजय अपने स्थान पर खडा विकास के बारे में सोचता रहा । आखिर ये लड़का है क्या ?

तभी वह चौंका! आखिर वह कार कैसे ले गया, उसने तो ताला लगाया था । तभी उसने जेब टटोली। चाबी जेब से नदारद मिली । एक बार फिर वह आश्चर्यचकित होकर रह गया । उसे जरा भी आभास न हो सका था कि विकास उसकी जेब से चाबी कब खिसकाकर ले गया । वह सोचता ही रह गया कि अलफांसे ने विकास को कितने कामों में दक्ष कर दिया था । विकास को उसने कितना खतरनाक बना दिया था ?

वह वापस लौटा| उसने प्रोफेसर हेमन्त से काफी पूछा कि आखिर विकास के हाथों में क्या था ? वह भयभीत क्यों हो गया ? आखिर ये रहस्य क्या है ? किन्तु हेमन्त ने किसी भी बात का उतर नहीं दिया ।

----------


## asr335704

उसने सिर्फ विजय को अपनी कोठी से चले जाने के लिए कहा । विजय ने लाख प्रयास किया किन्तु प्रोफेसर हेमन्त ने उसके किसी भी प्रश्न का उत्तर नहीं दिया । निराश होकर विजय वहां से चला आया, किंतु उसके दिमाग में इस विचित्र केस की कई ऐसी गुत्थियां घूम रही थीं जो रहस्य से परिपूर्ण थी । इन गुत्थियों के अतिरिक्त एक अन्य इंसान उसके मस्तिष्क में था - वह था विकास । उसकी समझ में नहीं आया कि आखिर ये लड़का है क्या । वह शीघ्र ही कोठी पर पहुँचना चाहता था ताकि विकास किसी रहस्य से पर्दा उठा सके ।

*******

इस केस की प्रत्येक घटना विजय के मस्तिष्क में एक रहस्य बनकर कुलबुला रही थी ।

उसके लिए सबसे पहला रहस्य तो वह लड़की थी जो रिजर्व बैंक के मैनेजर के पास आई और बाद में आग के बेटों का पत्र देकर धुआं बन गई ।

आखिर कौन थी वह लड़की ? वह धुआं कैसे बन गई ? उसका धुएं में परिवर्तित होने का रहस्य क्या है ?

आग के बेटे आग की लपटों में रहते हुए भी जीवित कैसे रहते है ? वे अपने आपको जनकल्याणकारी किस आधार पर कहते हैं ?

सागर में जाकर वे क्या और किस प्रकार विलुप्त हो जाते हैं ? बैंक में पंखों के पास वह अचानक कैसे अचेत हो गया ?

उसके बाद उस गली में आग के पांच बेटे आश्चर्यपूर्ण ढंग से कैसे मर गए ? उन्हें मारने वाला तो कोई नज़र नहीं आया था, फिर उन पांचो की हत्या क्यों और किसने की ?

खद्दरधारी अधेड़ कौन था? उसका इस केस से कितना गहरा सबंध है ? वह कौन है ? आग के बेटों का साथी तो लगता नहीं था, फिर वह किस उद्देश्य से गली से उपस्थित था ? 

और सबसे अंतिम रहस्य जो सबसे अधिक रहस्य भरा और आश्चर्य से परिपूर्ण था - वह यह कि प्रोफेसर हेमन्त की वास्तविक जिंदगी क्या है ? विकास ने उसे क्या दिखाया था ? वह वस्तु क्या थी ? उसे देखकर प्रोफेसर हेमन्त बुरी तरह से भयभीत होकर क्यों कांपने लगा ? उस वस्तु का रहस्य क्या है? इत्यादि-इत्यादि अनेक रहस्यों से भरे प्रश्न थे, जो उसके मस्तिष्क में रहस्य बने हुए थे । इनसे भी अधिक रहस्य उसके लिए बना हुआ था, वह ग्यारह वर्ष का खूंखार लड़का विकास ।

वास्तव में विकास भी एक रहस्य ही था । कदम-कदम पर वह नए-नए रूपों में सामने आ रहा था I उसे याद आया, समस्त राजनगर के साथ उसका भयानक मजाक और दूसरी और प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के साथ घटी घटना ।

न जाने यह खतरनाक लड़का प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के जीवन में किस रहस्य तक कैसे पहुँच गया ? वास्तव में विकास प्रत्येक घटना के साथ नया रूप धारण करता जा रहा था और निरंतर विजय के दिल में इस विचार को दृढ़ करता जा रहा था कि वक्त आने पर विकास अपराधियों की मौत बन सकता है । वह अपराध जगत में एक भय बन सकता है।

----------


## asr335704

इस समय विजय टैक्सी में बैठा रघुनाथ की कोठी की ओर बढ़ रहा था । उसका दिमाग तेजी से सोच रहा था । कुछ समझने के स्थान पर वह उलझता ही जाता । सबसे अधिक उसके मस्तिष्क को यह अंतिम धटना कचोट रही थी । आखिर विकास ने किस प्रकार प्रोफेसर हेमन्त को इतना भयभीत कर दिया ?

लगभग पैंतालीस मिनट पश्चात उसकी टैक्सी रघुनाथ की कोठी पर थमी I उतरकर बिल चुकाया और अंदर गया । वैसे उसे कहीं भी अपनी कार नजर नहीं आई, विकास उसे अंदर नहीं मिला ।

रैना ने इतना ही बताया कि वह तुम्हारी ही कोठी पर गया है I विजय लौट गया। उसने रैना को कुछ नही बताया ।

इन्हीं बातों में उलझा विजय अपनी कोठी पर पहुँचा | वह थोडा चौंका, क्योंकि उसकी कार वहीं ख़डी थी । उसके कदम स्वयं अपने कमरे की ओर बढे ।

"आइए अंकल, आइए ।” उसके कमरे में प्रविष्ट होते ही विकास की आवाज कमरे में गूंजी ।

विजय ने विकास को देखा तो देखता ही रह गया । विकास आराम से सोफे पर बैठा चाय की चुस्कियां ले रहा था । उसे देखकर विकास कुछ विचित्र ढंग से मुस्कराया और बोला "अंकल । मैं यहां आपकी प्रतीक्षा कर रहा था, इसलिए सोचा कि क्यों न भोलू से एक कप चाय बनवाकर पी जाए ।"

“वो तो ठीक है प्यारे दिलजले ।” विजय मुस्कराकर उसके सामने वाले सोफे पर बैठता हुआ बोला “तुम्हारी हरकतें अब हद से बाहर होती जा रही हैं । वो साला तुलाराशि दोष मुझे देगा I”

“अंकल आप नहीं जानते प्रोफेसर हेमन्त को, पर मैं उसे पहचान गया ।” विकास का लहजा गंभीर था ।

"पहले ये बताओ कि ऐसा कागज टाइप करके मेज़ पर क्यों नहीं रखा जैसा मैंने कहा था ?"

"जिस कमरे में टाइप रखी थी अंकल, वहां मिलिट्री का पहरा था I” विकास प्रत्येक बात का उत्तर न जाने क्यों गंभीरता के साथ देता जा रहा था ।

इस समय उसके चेहरे पर मासूमियत थी मानो उससे अधिक भोला आज तक पैदा ही न हुआ हो ।

एक बार को तो विजय को उसका थोबडा देखकर क्रोध आया किंतु वह बोला "खैर ये तो अच्छा हुआ। वहाँ हुई घटनाओं से पुलिस और जनता यही समझ रही है कि आग के बेटों ने प्रयास किया था किन्तु सफल नहीं हुए, लेकिन तुम दूसरी बात का तो जवाब दो ।"

“वह क्या अंकल ?” विकास के गुलाबी अधरों पर धीरे धीरे शरारत उत्पन्न होती जा रही थी ।

----------


## asr335704

“देखो, किसी प्रकार की शैतानी दिखाई तो बहुत पिटाई होगी I” विजय विकास के चेहरे पर उत्पन्न चंचलता के भाव पढ चुका था । अतः चेतावनी-सी देकर बोला "ये प्रोफेसर हेमन्त का क्या चक्कर है ?”

"ये चक्कर बडा प्यारा है अंकल ।”

"बोलो क्या चक्कर है ?” विजय कुछ डपटकर बोला ।

"अच्छा अंकल I” विकास लाइन पर आता हुआ बोला "रहस्य कान में बताने वाला है । हमारे और तुम्हारे अतिरिक्त अभी इस रहस्य से कोई परिचित नहीं होना चाहिए और आप जानते हैं कि दीवारों के भी कान होते हैं । अत: मैं आपके कान में बता सकता हूं I"

विजय को लगा कि लड़का फिर कोई शरारत करने के मूड़ में है । अत: विशेष दृष्टि से घूरते हुए बोला "अगर कोई शरारत…"

"ओफ्फो अंकल ! मैं शरारत नहीं करूंगा” विकास विजय का वाक्य बीच में ही काटकर बोला "आप कान इधर लाइए ।"

विजय रहस्य जानने के लिए अत्यधिक उत्सुक था अंत: विवशता थी । उसने कान विकास के सामने कर दिया । विकास भी बडे अंदाज के साथ आगे आया और अपना मुंह विजय के कान से सटाकर अत्यंत ही धीमे स्वर में न जाने क्या फुसफुसाने लगा ।

लगभग दो मिनट तक उनकी यही स्थिति रही ।  विकास निरंतर उसके कान में कुछ कहे जा रहा था । समय के साथ विजय की आंखे हैरत से फ़टती जा रही थीं । उसकी आँखों से अनंत आश्चर्य झांकने लगा और जब विकास ने अपनी बात पूरी करके मुंह हटाया तो उसे समय विजय गहन आश्चर्य में गोते लगा रहा था ।

वास्तव में विकास ने जो कुछ बताया था वह हैरतअंगेज था । वह निश्चय नहीं कर पा रहा था कि वह कैसे विकास की बातो का विश्वास करे किन्तु विश्वास करने के लिए बाध्य था I कुछ देर तक तो वह आश्चर्य के साथ विकास के मासूम मुखडे को देखता रहा फिर एकदम उसे कुछ होश आया I

उसने विकास से कहा "क्या वास्तव में यह सत्य है ?"

"एकदम सच है अंकल I” विकास बोला "अगर सच न होता तो प्रोफेसर स्टार देखकर इतनी बुरी तरह से भयभीत क्यों होता ?"

"लेकिन अगर ऐसा है तो केस भयानक मोड़ ले रहा है !” विजय सोचता हुआ बोला I

“आप बिलकुल ठीक कह रहे हैं I” विकास ने कहा । 

तभी विजय को जैसे होश आया । वह सभंला। उसे ध्यान आया कि वह बाते किससे कर रहा है ।

अगले ही पल उसने मुद्रा बदली और डपटकर बोला "लेकिन तुम्हें इन बातो से क्या मतलब? तुम अपनी पढाई में मन लगाओ ।"

----------


## asr335704

"वाह अंकल ।” विकास भी मुस्कराता हुआ ही बोला -”पहले तो सारा रहस्य जान लिया और फिर हमें ही डांटते हो I”

विकास की बात का विजय से कोई संतोषजनक उत्तर न बन पडा I

******

अंधकार काजल की भांति स्याह हो चला था । समस्त राजनगर गहन निद्रा की गोद में समाया हुआ था । चारों ओर निस्तब्धता अपना प्रभुत्व जमाए थी ।

वह नाटे कद का स्याह पोश था जो रघुनाथ की कोठी के बगीचे में बिलकुल शांत  खडा था । अंधकार में वह अंधकार का ही एक भाग नजर आ रहा था । वह बिलकुल शांत था ऐसा प्रतीत होता था मानो वह किसी की प्रतीक्षा कर रहा था ।

न जाने क्यों उसकी आंखे प्रत्येक क्षण विकास वाले कमरे की ओर लगी थी । उसके चेहरे पर एक स्याह नकाब था । केवल आँखों का स्थान रिक्त दिखाई दे रहा था I

एकाएक वह धीमे से चौंका ।

अगले ही पल उसके अधरों पर विचित्र-सी मुस्कान नृत्य कर उठी । उसकी आंखे चमक उठी । अपने नाटे से जिस्म को समेटकर उसने कोठी में लगे पौधों के मध्य कर दिया और ध्यान से वह उस ओर देखने लगा जिधर देखकर वह चौंका था । उसने गौर से देखा ।

ये लगभग पांच इंसानी छायाएँ थी । स्वयं को अंधकार में रखने का प्रयास करते हुए अत्यंत सतर्कता के साथ दबे पांव कोठी में दाखिल हुई थीं । उनके जिस्मो पर भी काले लबादे थे, वह नाटे कद का साया उन्हें स्पष्ट देख पाने में पूर्ण सफल था । 

वह शांत खड़ा उनकी एकाएक हरकत नोट करता रहा ।

दो छायाएं नीचे खड़ी हो गई । अन्य तीन पुर्ण सतर्कता के साथ कमरे की और बढ़ रही थीं I देखते-ही-देखते वे छायाएं लेशमात्र की ध्वनि भी न करके अंदर गुम हो गई ।

अब नाटे कद का साया उन्हें देख नहीं सकता था, क्योंकि बीच में बरामदे में लगा एक खंबा था । अंत: नाटे कद का वह स्याहपोश तुरंत बगीचे में लेट गया और सतर्कता के साथ रेंगता हुआ ऐसे स्थान पर आ गया जहां से वह एक खुली खिड़की के माध्यम से अंदर का दृश्य देख सकता था I अंदर का दृश्य देखने में उसे किसी प्रकार की कठिनाई के स्थान पर सरलता ही हो रही थी क्योकि कमरे में एक नीले रंग का छोटा-सा बल्ब मुस्करा रहा था ।

----------


## asr335704

उसके धीमे और धुंधले प्रकाश में नाटे कद के स्याहपोश ने स्पष्ट देखा कि तीनों छायाए विकास के पलंग की ओर बढी I

मासूम विकास निद्रारानी की गोद का शरणार्थी बना हुआ था । धुंधले प्रकाश में उसका मासूम मुखडा बडा ही भला प्रतीत होता था लगता था मानो वह इन सबसे अनभिज्ञ हो ।

एकाएक न सिर्फ वह नाटे कद की छाया चौंक पडी, बल्कि कमरे में उपस्थित तीन छायाएं भी उछल पडी, क्योकि आशा के विपरीत अचानक विकास बिस्तर से उछल पडा । उसका इरादा खतरनाक था क्योकि एक ही पल में उसके हाथ में रिवॉल्वर भी चमक उठी I

किन्तु कमाल की फुर्ती और चतुरता हासिल थी इन तीनो छायाओ को भी । विकास ने तो अपनी तरफ से गजब की फुर्ती का परिचय दिया ही था | किंतु इसका क्या किया जाए कि लाख फुर्ती दिखाने पर भी तीनो छायाए उससे कही अधिक फुर्तीली और शक्तिशाली थीं ।

एक ही पल में तीनों छयाएं झपटीं और इससे पूर्व कि विकास कुछ कर सके उन्होंने न सिर्फ विकास को दबोच लिया बल्कि उसके हाथ से रिवॉल्वर छीनकर एक कराटे के जरिए अचेत भी कर दिया।

सभी कुछ बडी शांति के साथ हो रहा था । नाटा साया भी शांत खडा सब कुछ देख रहा था।

विकास अचेत होकर उनकी बांहो में झूल गया । छायाओं ने एक दूसरे की ओर देखा । एक ने विकास के बेहोश जिस्म को कंधे पर लादा और पूर्ण सावधानी के साथ वे वापस लौटे । बाहर खडी दोनो छायाएं किसी भी खतरे का सामना करने लिए पूर्णतया सतर्क थीं किन्तु प्रत्यक्ष रूप से कोई खतरा सामने न आया ।

अंत: अग्रिम कुछ ही क्षणों में वे पांचो छायाएँ शांति के साथ कोठी से बाहर की ओर जा रही थी । नाटे कद का साया उनसे भी अधिक सावधानी का परिचय दे रहा था । वह चुपचाप उनका अनुसरण कर रहा था I

कुछ ही आगे जाकर वे लोग सड़क के एक ओर खडी काली आस्टिन के निकट पहुचे । आस्टिन में पहले से ही कोई अन्य इंसान उपस्थित था । किन्तु आस्टिन के भीतर की लाइट ऑफ़ थी इसलिए चमक नहीं रहा था, किंतु अधेरे में उसकी भर्राई हुई आवाज अवश्य गूंजी "काम हो गया ?"

"'यस सर I” एक छाया धीमे से फूसफुसाई I

उसके बाद सब लोग गाडी में समा गए I विकास इस बात से पूर्णतया अनभिज्ञ प्रतीत हो रहा था ।

लगभग एक मिनट पश्चात ही इंजन स्टार्ट होने की ध्वनि ने सन्नाटे को पराजित कर दिया ।

अगले ही पल काली ऑस्टिन शांत  सड़क के सीने को रौंदती हुई आगे बढ गई ।

आस्टिन कठिनाई से तीस कदम ही चल पाई थी कि एक मोटरसाइकिल उसके पीछे लग गई । मोटरसाइकल पर नाटे कद का साया बैठा था ।

----------


## asr335704

ऐसा प्रतीत हो रहा था, मानो उसे इस घटना की पूर्व जानकारी अथवा संभावना हो । तभी तो उसकी मोटरसाइकल पहले से ही झाडियों में छिपी हुई थी। खैर बहरहाल जो कुछ भी हो रहा हो किन्तु इतना तो निःसदेह कहा जा सकता है कि नाटे कद का वह साया एक निश्चित दूरी निर्धारित करके बडी सतर्कता के साथ आस्टिन का अनुकरण कर रहा था । उसकी मोटरसाइकल की कोई भी लाइट ऑन नहीं थी । 

अब तक वे कई मोड़ मुड़ चुके थे किन्तु एक मोड़ पर नाटे कद का साया एकाएक बुरी तरह चौंक पडा क्योकि मुड़ने पर वह जहां तक देख सकता था, साफ सड़क ही दिखी, बिलकुल रिक्त सड़क । आस्टिन की तो बात ही छोडिए, वहां आस्टिन का नामोनिशान तक नहीं था । नाटे कद के साए की खोपडी मानो वायु में चक्कर लगा रही थी । आस्टिन को अचानक धरती निगल गई अथवा आसमान सटक गया ।

कुछ देर तक तो नाटा साया इस उद्देश्य को लिए सड़कों पर चकराता रहा कि कही आस्टिन के दर्शन हो जाए किंतु उसे जब सफलता नही मिली तो वह झुंझला गया । अब उसने मोटरसाइकिल की हेड़लाइट ऑन कर दी और अब उसका रूख रघुनाथ की कोठी की और था |

परेशानी की-सी स्थिति में वह रघुनाथ की कोठी पर पहुचा । उसकी मोटरसाइकल ठीक वहाँ स्थिर हुई जहां वह आस्टिन खडी थी । उसने मोटरसाइकिल वहीं स्टैंड पर खडी की और जेब से एक पेंसिल टॉर्च निकालकर वहां का निरीक्षण करने लगा ।

एकाएक छाया चौंकी । उसकी टॉर्च का प्रकाश मिटटी में बने कुछ चिन्हो पर स्थिर हो गया । 

उसने ध्यान से देखा, वहाँ अनेक जूतों के चिह्न थे किंतु उनके बीच में कुछ भिन्न प्रकार के चिह्न भी थे, कुछ इस प्रकार के चिह्न जैसे किसी भारी वस्तु को खदेडा गया हो ।

नाटा साया कुछ देर तक तो उन चिन्हो को देखता रहा फिर वह टॉर्च के प्रकाश को उन्ही चिन्हो पर उस तरफ़ को चलाने लगा जिस ओर किसी भारी वस्तु को खदेड़कर ले जाया गया था ।

चिह्न झाडियों की ओर चले गए थे । टॉर्च के प्रकाश के सहारे वह झाडियों की ओर चला और अंत में जब उसकी टॉर्च का प्रकाश उस भारी वस्तु पर केद्रित हुआ तो वह चौंके बिना न रह सका । 

यह एक लाश थी नग्न और जवान युवक की लाश I

उसके पेट में चाकू ठूंस दिया गया था । खून से आसपास की झाडिंया रक्तिम थी । कुछ देर तक वह टार्च के प्रकाश में लाश का निरीक्षण करता रहा पर उसने उसे हाथ नहीं लगाया ।

उसका दिमाग शायद यह सोच रहा था कि ये चक्कर क्या है ? यह लाश किसकी है ?

*******

----------


## asr335704

विकास, विजय को यह बता कर चला गया कि प्रोफेसर हेमन्त उस स्टार से भयभीत क्यों हो गया था किन्तु विजय के दिमाग में काफी उथल-पुथल छोड़ गया I विजय जानता था कि कुछ भी सही लेकिन फिर भी विकास है तो बालक बुद्धि ही । यह बात तो उसके दिमाग में घर कर ही चुकी थी कि विकास साधारण व्यक्तियों की अपेक्षा गजब की कुशाग्रबुद्धि का वारिस है । लेकिन फिर भी विकास है तो बालक ही । यह तो ठीक था कि उसने प्रोफेसर हेमन्त की एक नस को पकडा था किंतु विजय जानता था कि इसका परिणाम उसे अवश्य भुगतना होगा । अत: उसके जाने के पश्चात विजय चितिंत हो उठा ।

वैसे अभी विजय यह निश्चय करने में असफल था कि प्रोफेसर हेमन्त का भयभीत होना, आग के बेटे वाले केस से कितना गहरा संबंध रखता है ? अथवा यह एक बिलकुल ही पृथक घटना है किन्तु इतना निश्चित था कि विकास खतरे में है । उसके विचार से प्रोफेसर हेमन्त या तो विकास की हत्या का प्रयास करेगा अथवा उसका अपहरण किया जाएगा ।

न जाने क्यों विजय का दिमाग आग के बेटे वाले अभियान से हटकर इधर लग गया I शायद इस कारण कि इस समय विकास की जान खतरे में थी I उसे लग रहा था कि विकास के साथ अवश्य कोई अप्रिय घटना होगी I

अत: स्याह रात के आगमन के श्रीगणेश से ही वह गुप्त रूप से विकास की सुरक्षा हेतु उसकी कोठी पर जाकर उसकी निगरानी करने लगा। वह अपनी तरफ से पूर्णतया सतर्क और लैस था किंतु फिर भी वह उस नाटे कद के साए को नहीं देख सका क्योकि वह कोठी के सामने की ओर के बगीचे में था और विजय कोठी के पीछे । किन्तु वह ऐसे स्थान पर था जहां से वह प्रत्येक क्षण विकास के कमरे पर बिना किसी परेशानी के निगाह रख सकता था ।

और वास्तव में काम उसके सोचने के अनुसार ही हुआ । उस समय वह धीमे से चौंका। जब रात की घनी स्याही में किसी इंजन की आवाज निकट आई और स्याही से बाहर निकलती स्याह आस्टिन को उसने अपनी ओर ही आते महसूस किया ।

विजय जैसे दक्ष व्यक्ति के लिए यह ऐसी नई बात नहीं थी । अत: धीमे से मुस्कराकर वह फुर्ती और सतर्कता के साथ निकट की झाडियों में रेंग गया । सांस रोककर वह ध्यान से उस ओर देखने लगा । यह लिखने की आवश्यकता नहीं है कि विजय के हाथ में उसका रिवॉल्वर आ चुका था । स्याह आस्टिन ठीक वही उन्हीं झाडियों के पास रुकी जिनमे विजय पडा हुआ था I रिवॉल्वर लिए वह शांत पडा रहा I तभी आस्टिन से पांच साऐ बाहर निकले ओंर आस्टिन में शेष छठी छाया बोली "सारा काम सतर्कता के साथ हो ।"

"चिंता न करें ।” पांच छायाओं में से एक बोली ।

"उठाकर लाने में केवल दस मिनट लगने हैं I”

"यस सर I “ उसी ने उत्तर दिया और पांचो रघुनाथ की कोठी की दीबार की ओर बढ गईं।

विजय को समझने में देर नहीं लगी कि इनकी योजना विकास के अपहरण की हे, उसकी हत्या की नहीं । विजय ने तुरंत निश्चय किया कि उसे क्या करना है और छायाओँ से नज़र हटाकर आस्टिन की ओर घूरने लगा ।

----------


## asr335704

वह अभी घूर ही रहा था कि एकाएक अंदर बैठी छाया ने लाइटर जलाया और अगले ही पल उसके हाथों के बीच फंसी सिगरेट सुलग गई । तीसरे पल लाइटर की लौ विलुप्त हो गई। किन्तु इतने समय में विजय अपने मतलब की प्रत्येक स्थिति देख चुका था कि यह स्याह कपडों में लिपटा एक इंसान है जिसने सिगरेट पीने हेतु अपनी स्याह नकाब ऊपर कर ली थी तथा वह आस्टिन की बाई ओर की विडों से टेक लगाए वैठा था। जबकि विजय इस समय आस्टिन की दाई ओर वाली झाडियों में छिपा हुआ था ।

विजय के होंठों पर एक विचित्र-सी मुस्कान खेल गई । अब वह आस्टिन के भीतर जलती उस सिगरेट को बडी सरलता से देख सकता था जिसमे जब वह छाया कश मारती तो क्षण मात्र के लिए मानो उसका चेहरा भी दमक उठता था ।

विजय जानता था कि उसे अपना कार्य सिर्फ आठ मिनट में शांति के साथ करना है । अत: वह रिवॉल्वर संभाले झाडियों से बाहर कार की ओर रेंगा ।

रेंगते हुए आस्टिन का चक्कर लगाकर बाईं ओर पहुचने में मुश्किल से तीन मिनट लगे थे । इन तीन मिनटों के शेष सेकंडों में ही वह भयानक फुर्ती के साथ खडा हुआ और इससे पूर्व कि वह छाया कुछ समझ सके अथवा कुछ कर सके, उसने रिवॉल्वर का पिछला भाग शक्ति से उसकी कनपटी पर रसीद किया ।

सिगरेट तो उसके हाथ से छूट गई । साथ ही उसने चीखना भी चाहा किंतु इसका क्या किया जाए कि उसके मुख पर रखा विजय का दाहिना हाथ उसे चीखने की अनुमति नहीं दे रहा था । वह छाया भी विजय के हाथों में बुरी तरह मचली I

किंतु विजय जानता था कि अवसर देना खतरे से खाली नहीं होगा और विजय के यह सोच लेने के पश्चात उस बेचारे की क्या मजाल कि कुछ कर जाए I अतः विद्युत् गति से विजय ने रिवॉल्वर वही छोडा और चाकू निकालकर उसके पेट में घोंप दिया । छाया भयानकता के साथ मचली। पूर्ण शक्ति से उस छाया ने चीखना चाहा किंतु विजय इतना शरीफ कहाँ था कि उसे इस सब में सफल होने देता I अत: परिणाम यह हुआ कि चाकू लगते ही उसने खुन की उल्टी कर दी । विजय का हाथ भी खून में सन गया । किंतु वह छाया दुनिया से कूच कर गई । इस बीच विजय ने इतनी सावधानी अवश्य बरती थी कि खून की एक बूद भी आस्टिन के अंदर न गिरे और वह अपने इस कार्य में सफ़ल भी रहा ।

ठीक सात मिनट में ही विजय उसे खदेड़कर झाडियों में डाल आया और उसके। स्याह कपडे विजय के जिस्म पर लगभग फिट ही थे ।

मतलब ये कि आठवें मिनट में वह आस्टिन में बैठा उसी ब्रांड की सिगरेट फूंक रहा था जिसे वह इंसान फूंक रहा था, हालाकि विजय सिगरेट इत्यादि नहीं पीता था, किंतु ऐसी नफरत भी नहीं करता था, क्योंकि उसका काम ही ऐसा था, जिसमे न जाने कब क्या करना पड़े ।

कभी कभी वह सिगरेट में कश लगाता और किसी झकझकी की एकाध पंक्ति बड़वडाकर स्वंयं ही खुश हो लेता था ।

----------


## asr335704

तब जबकि पांचो छायाए विकास के बेहोश जिस्म के साथ बिना किसी परेशानी के अपना कार्य पूर्ण करके वहाँ आई तो उसने लगभग उसी स्वर में कहा ।

"काम हो गया ?”

"। ..!"

इत्पादि वार्तालाप के पश्चात आस्टिन आगे बढी ।

विजय ही नहीं बल्कि अन्य पांचो ने भी चेहरे नकाब से ढक लिए थे ।

आस्टिन तीव्र वेग से दौड़ रही थी I कोई किसी से न बोल रहा था। सभी शांत थे । एकाएक विजय चौंक पडा ।

आस्टिन में लगा ट्रासमीटर पिंक पिंक करने लगा । ड्राइवर ने तुरंत ट्रांसमीटर ऑन किया। उसमेँ से आवाज आई "यस नबर शर्बीला सेशन ?"'

"यस महान आग के स्वामी ! आई एम शर्बीला सेशन सपीकिंग !"

"इतनी बेवकूफी अच्छी नहीं होती ।” दूसरी ओर के लहजे में तीव्र गुर्राहट थी ।

”क्या मतलब महान स्वामी ।” वह एकदम चौंका ।

विजय को भय हुआ कि कहीं उसका रहस्य तो नहीं खुल गया किन्तु फिर भी वह स्वंयं को सयंत किए शांति से बैठा रहा। यह एक अन्य बात थी कि उसने किसी खतरे से निबटने के लिए स्वंयं को पूर्णतया सतर्क कर लिया था । वह ध्यान से सुनने लगा ।

"एक मोटरसाइकिल निरंतर तुम्हारा पीछा कर रही हैं और तुम लोग अनभिज्ञ हो ।”

“क्षमा महान स्वामी क्षमा !” शर्बीला सेशन स्थिति को संभालने का प्रयास करता हुआ बोला "हम शीघ्र ही उससे पीछा छुडाने में सफल होंगे !"

"उससे पीछा मैं स्वयं छुडा लूगा !” दुसरी ओर से गुर्राया स्वर "तुम पहले अपने बराबर में बैठे शर्जीला सेशन को गिरफ्तार करो । वो भयानक जासूस विजय के अतिरिक्त कोई नहीं I”

विजय जैसे आकाश से गिरा।

******

----------


## asr335704

वास्तव में उस अधेड़ की हरकत ही ऐसी थी कि उसे रंगीन मिजाज की उपाधि देनी पड़ती है । यह वही अधेड़ था, जो रघुनाथ की कोठी के पिछवाडे वाली गली में देखा गया था और विकास के जरिए फरार होने के बाद गधे के सींग साबित हुआ था ।

इस समय वह राजनगर के प्रसिद्ध होटल सेविना में था । वह पहले भी सेविना में कई बार दाखिल होने का प्रयास कर चुका था, किंतु इसका क्या किया जाए कि दरबान हर बार उसके चौधरी जैसे परिधान को देखकर उसे वहाँ से खिसकने पर मजबूर कर देता था । अत: परिणामस्वरूप उसके समस्त इरादों पर पानी फिर जाता, किंतु था वह भी कोई रांड़ का जवाई ही ।

उसने भी शायद निश्चय ही कर लिया था कि उसे सेविना में अवश्य जाना है । तभी तो आज़ उसके शानदार जिस्म पर धोती कुर्ते के स्थान पर शानदार चमकीला सूट नजर आ रहा था । काऊंटर से टेक लगाए वह किसी छटे हुए सेठ की भाँति सिगार में कश लगा रहा था ।

हाल में शायद आज कुछ विशेष आयोजन था। तभी तो हॉल की लगभग समस्त सीटें भरी थी । बैरे तत्परता के साथ कार्य कर रहे थे । शराब के धुंए से वातावरण कुछ रंगीन-सा था । इस रंगीनी में शेष कमी पूरी कर रहे थे पुरुषों के मिश्रित कहकहे । प्रत्येक इंसान स्वंयं में ही मस्त नजर आता था । उस अधेड़ को भी किसी से कोई मतलब न था, क्योंकि उसके हाथ में एक पैग था, ऊगंलियो में दबा हुआ एक सिगार और बगल में वह जो उसकी गर्म जेब को ठंडा करने के इरादे से उससे लिपटी जा रही थी किंतु विचित्र था वह अधेड़ भी ।

अगर वह उस कॉलगर्ल को अपने पास से हटा नहीं रहा था था तो उसे अधिक लिफ्ट भी नहीं दे रहा था किंतु कॉलगर्ल को इससे क्या मतलब, उसकी निगाहों में तो वह आसामी था ।

अत: पैसे के अनुसार उस पर अपनी अदाओं नजरों इत्यादि के तीर चलाने से नही चूक रही थी । वह अपने तन से पूर्णतया अधेड़ पर न्योछावर थी ।

किन्तु अधेड़ अपने अधरों के बीच नृत्य करती मुस्कान स्थायी रूप से बनाए, उसकी ओर से लापरवाह उस एक पैग को क्षण-भर के लिए घूरता रहा । तभी वह कॉलगर्ल अपनी समस्त अदाओं को एक साथ ही एकत्रित करके बडे रोमाटिक ढंग से बोली ।

"ये तुम्हारा दसवा पैग है डार्लिग ।"

अधेड़ ने उसकी बात का कोई उत्तर नहीं दिया । किंतु अपनी चमकीली आँखों से उसे देखा अवश्य । उसके देखने का ढंग भी कुछ विचित्र-सा था, जिनमे भयानकता भी छिपी थी और प्यार-सा भी । न जाने क्यों कॉलगर्ल कुछ कांप-सी गई किंतु कांपकर भी वह उसके जिस्म से और अधिक सट गई I अधेड़ की मुस्कराहट में लेश मात्र भी अंतर नहीं आया किन्तु शीघ्र ही उसने लड़की के चेहरे से निगाहे हटाकर पैग को घूरा मानो पैग को आँखों के रास्ते ही से पेट में पहुचा देगा किंतु कुछ नहीं हुआ, बल्कि एक ही घूँट में वह उस पैग को कंठ से नीचे उतार गया।

----------


## asr335704

कॉलगर्ल का काम तो मानो नाजो-अदा ही दिखाना था ।

तभी अधेड़ ने अपने से थोडी दूर पर जाते हुए एक बैरे को अपनी ही भाषा में आवाज लगाई ।

"अरे ओ छोरे, यूह कून सन ।"

बैरा एकदम उसकी और घूम गया फिर मुस्कराता हुआ उसके निकट आकर बोला “बोलिए साब ।"

"यार! यहां यूई रंगीन-सी मिले है, ऊ ना है देस्सी ?”

एक बार को तो बैरे का मन किया कि वह खुलकर कहकहा लगा दे। किन्तु मजबूर था क्योकि अधेड़ फिर भी ग्राहक ठहरा और वह सिर्फ एक बैरा, अंत: स्वंयं को कठिनाई से रोककर वह बोला "नहीं साब !"

और अभी शायद वह बैरा आगे भी कुछ कहना चाहता था कि वह थम गया । समस्त हाल चौंक पड़ा और सभी की नजरें एक और घूम गई ।

कुछ लोगों के मुख से भयभीत चीखें भी निकल गई । कालगर्ल अधेड़ से लता की भांति चिपक गई ।

अधेड़ के पास जो बैरा खडा था। उसके हाथ में एक पानी का जग था जो तुरंत फर्श पर गिर चकना-चूर हो गया ।

उसके पीछे खड़ा काऊंटरमैन सूखे पते की भांति कांपने लगा । अपने सूखे अधरों पर जीभ फेरकर वह बहुत ही धीमे स्वर में बड़बडाया "पता नहीं बॉस ने इस राक्षस को यहां क्यों रखा है ?”

वास्तविकता यह थी कि बैरे के वाक्यों को एक अति सुन्दर लड़की की चीख ने बीच में ही रोक दिया । समस्त हाल के साथ अधेड़ व्यक्ति की दृष्टि भी एक झटके के साथ उधर ही उठ गई और वास्तव में चौंक वह भी पडा था ।

वह एक अत्यंत खूबसूस्त लड़की की चीख थी जिसे एक भयानक नजर आने वाला हट्टा-कट्टा काला नीग्रो लगभग घसीटता हुआ हॉल से गुजारता हुआ सीढियों की ओर ले जा रहा था । वह लड़की अपनी शक्ति और क्षमता के अनुसार निरंतर और पूर्णतया उस नीग्रो का विरोध कर रही थी, किंतु कहां वह कोमल कली और कहां वह भयानक रूपी नीग्रो ! नीग्रो के भयानक और मजबूत हाथ उस कली की गोरी और नाजुक कलाई को थामे घसीटते ले जा रहे थे ।

"बचाओ, बचाओ !” वह लड़की निरंतर अपनी सम्पूर्ण शक्ति से चीख रही थी, किंतु किसी पर उसकी चीखों का कोई असर नहीं हो रहा था बल्कि इस दृश्य को देखकर सबकी हालत खस्ता हो गई थी । सभी बुरी तरह से आतंकित हो चुके थे । मानो वह भयानक शक्तिशाली नीग्रो इंसान न होकर बीसवीं सदी का राक्षस रहा हो । सभी भयभीत-से इस दृश्य को देख रहे थे ।

----------


## superidiotonline

कृपया इस नॉवल का अपडेट तत्काल दें।

----------


## asr335704

> कृपया इस नॉवल का अपडेट तत्काल दें।


जी हाँ, कल ही अपलोड करता हूँ

----------


## anita

बेताबी से प्रतीक्षा रहेगी 

धन्यवाद

----------


## asr335704

> बेताबी से प्रतीक्षा रहेगी 
> 
> धन्यवाद


जी हाँ, अपलोड स्टार्ट कर दिया है | थोड़ा समय लग गया |

----------


## asr335704

अधेड़ ने कांपते हुए बैरे और काऊंटरमैन को देखा । एक क्षण के लिए उसकी दृष्टि कालगर्ल पर भी गई । फिर भी उसने आतंकग्रस्त हाल को निहारकर अपनी निगाह उस नीग्रो और लड़की पर जमा दी जो हाल के दूसरे कोने पर पहुँच चुके थे ।

एकाएक अधेड़ चीखा "अरे ओ कालिए! अरे, कहाँ ले जावै इनने ?”

वाक्य सुनते ही भयानक नीग्रो का खूंखार चेहरा एक तीव्र झटके के साथ उसकी और घूम गया! और साथ ही घूम गए हाल में उपस्थित समस्त चेहरे । सभी की आँखों में जहां महान आश्चर्य उमड़ रहा था, वहीं अधेड़ के प्रति सहानूभूति के भाव भी थे । किंतु अधेड़ मानो उनसे बिलकुल लापरवाह था ।

यह दूसरी बात है कि नीग्रो की भयानक और दहकती लाल आंखो के तेवर देखकर अदर-ही-अंदर वह भयभीत होकर कांप गया हो किंतु प्रत्यक्ष में वह तनिक भी भयभीत न हुआ । वास्तव में अधेड़ भी जान चुका था कि जोश में आकर आज उसने साक्षात मौत को छेड़ दिया है ।

उस भयानक नीग्रो को मौत कहा जाए तो अधिक उपयुक्त होगा । नीग्रो के घूमते ही अधेड़ को अपना इरादा कुछ बदलता हुआ महसूस हुआ । उसने मन-ही-मन अपने शब्द वापस लेकर अपनी भूल सुधारने और नीग्रो से न टकराने का निश्चय किया क्योकि वह भांप गया कि इस खूंखार नीग्रो से टकराने का मतलब तो साक्षात मौत है । अभी वह सोच ही रहा था कि एकाएक न जाने कैसे उस लड़की का हाथ खतरनाक नीग्रो की सख्त पकड़ से मुक्त हो गया । मुक्त होते ही वह पहले थोडी-सी लड़खडा गई, फिर वह संभलकर अधेड़ की ओर भागी I 

भागी तो वह निःसंदेह किंतु प्रत्येक कदम पर ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे अब गिरी, बस अब गिरी ।

भागती भागती ही वह अपनी संपूर्ण शक्ति से चीखी “भैया ऽऽऽ !” यह शब्द चीखती हुई वह बुरी तरह से लड़खडाती हुई अधेड़ की ओर भागी । लड़खडाकर वह अथेड़ के कदमों में गिरने ही वाली थी कि न जाने अधेड़ में कौन-सी शक्ति का संचार हुआ? भैया शब्द ने जाने कौन-सी शक्ति प्रदान कर दी कि एक झटके के साथ उसकी उंगलियों के बीच फंसा वह सिगार और छोटा-सा गिलास तो टूट ही गए I

साथ ही उसने स्वयं से लिपटी कालगर्ल को धक्का देकर अलग कर दिया और लड़खडा कर अपने कदमों में गिरती लड़की को अपनी बांहों में सभालकर आलिंगन किया । न जाने किन भावनाओं से प्रेरित हो गया वह अधेड़ कि अगले ही पल उसका हाथ ठीक इस प्रकार स्नेह से उस लड़की के बालों पर घूमा मानो वह वास्तव में उस लड़की का सगा भाई हो ।

अचानक वह लड़की बुरी तरह सिसककर अपने भाई के सीने से लग गई ।

अधेड शायद जान गया कि साधारण-सी वेशभूषा में नजर आने वाली लड़की मध्यम वर्ग की है जिसने कभी होटलों में हंगामे देखे न हो, जो इन रंगीनियों से बहुत परे हो, जिसे ये लोग अपनी हवस का शिकार बनाने हेतु यहां उठा लाए हैँ I वर्ना होटलों की दुनिया में पली लड़की नीग्रो के इस प्रकार ले जाने का न तो विरोध ही करती और अगर किसी कारण विरोध करके वह उसकी सहायता भी चाहती तो भैया जैसा पवित्र शब्द कभी न कहती । वह तो होती उस कॉलगर्ल की भांति, जो कि अभी कुछ समय पूर्व उसकी जेब ठंडी करने के इरादे से उससे लिपटी खडी थी ।

----------


## asr335704

सोचते-सोचते उस अधेड़ की आँखों में दृढता उभर आई। एक क्षण पूर्व नीग्रो से टकराने का जो इरादा ड़गमगा गया था, वह चटटान की भांति अडिग हो गया I उसकी आँखों में भी खून झाँकने लगा । उसने भी जलती आँखों से उस भयानक नीग्रो को देखा जो खूंखार ढंग से उसी ओर घूर रहा था I

हॉल में मौत जैस्रा सन्नाटा था।

अब प्रत्येक इंसान उन दोनों के मध्य से हट गया था I उपस्थित प्रत्येक इंसान को विदित था कि महज चंद भावनाओं में बहक कर अधेड़ ने मौत को ललकारा है जिसके फलस्वरूप कुछ ही क्षणों उपरान्त हॉल में उसकी लाश तड़पती नजर आएगी ।

"यह तुम क्या कर रहे हो चौधरी ? वह आज का सबसे खतरनाक आदमी जिम्बोरा है ।” एकाएक अधेड़ के कानों में अपने पास खडे काऊंटरमैन की बड़बडाहट टकराई किन्तु उस पर इसका लेशमात्र भी अंतर न पडा । वह उसी प्रकार नीग्रो को घूरता रहा I

अचानक नीग्रो के मोटे, लटके हुए भद्दे और काले होठों पर एक ऐसी क्रूर और जहरीली मुस्कान नाच उठी मानो उसने अधेड़ को उसके इस अपराध के लिए क्षमा कर दिया हो ।

वह अत्यंत भयानक और घरघराती-सी आवाज़ में लड़की से संबोधित होकर बोला "ये हिंदोस्तानी मच्छर तेरी क्या रक्षा करेगा छोकरी? अगर जिम्बोरा इसे फूंक भी मार दे तो रसातल में समा जाए ।"

अधेड़ का उबलता खून मानो उफ़न गया, उफ़नकर मानो समस्त लहू आँखों में तैर आया । समस्त जिस्म की नसों में एकदम तनाव आ गया । ज़बडे शक्ति के साथ एक दूसरे पर जम गए । अत्यंत खूंखार दृष्टि से नीग्रो को घूरता हुआ वह चीखा "के कहा बे कालिए । मैं तोरी टांग पै टांग धर के चीर दूगो I"

उपरोक्त वाक्य ने मानो एकदम नीग्रो की मुस्कान छीन ली । उसके भयानक जबडे किसी राक्षस की भांति फैले । भयानक तरीके से वह अधेड़ की तरफ़ बढा । इस बीच उसकी खतरनाक कटार भी उसके हाथों में दबी थी I अधेड़ में न जाने कौन सी शक्ति का संचार हो गया था I उसने भी लड़की को धीरे से स्नेह के साथ स्वयं से अलग किया और मौत बनकर मौत से टकराने के लिए आगे बढा ।

समस्त हाल में भयानक भय व्याप्त हो गया था । वहाँ मौत जैसी शान्ति थी । एक मौत दूसरी मौत की मृत्यु हेतु आगे बढ रही थी |

******

----------


## asr335704

ट्रांसमीटर पर दूसरी ओर की गुर्राहट सुनकर विजय इस प्रकार सीट से उछल पडा जैसे अचानक उसे बिच्छु ने डंक मार दिया हो । क्षण मात्र के भी हजारवे भाग में वह समय की गंभीरता को भांप गया । वह जान गया कि आग के बेटो का चीफ़ निहायत ही चालाक है । उसका राज अब राज न रहा था ।

विद्युत गति से उसके हाथ अपने रिवॉल्वर पर पहुँच गए । वास्तव में इस मामले में विजय ने अपनी सम्पूर्ण फुर्ती का प्रयोग किया था किन्तु इसका क्या किया जाए कि वह अपने इरादे में असफ़ल रहा ।
इसके कई कारण थे। पहला ये कि आस्टिन अत्यंत छोटी थी और उसमें छः-सात इंसान बडी कठिनाई से जमाए हुए थे I इतने छोटे-से स्थान पर इस स्थिति में विजय के लिए उन पांचों से टकराना असंभव ही था । परिणामस्वरूप जैसे ही उसका हाथ रिवॉल्वर तक पहुचा कि वह सिहर उठा । एक साथ तीन रिवॉल्वरो की नालो ने उसके जिस्म के विभिन्न अंगो को स्पर्श किया । दो रिवॉल्वर पीछे बैठी छायाओं ने उसकी गुद्दी से चिपका दिए और तीसरा रिवॉल्वर दाए बैठे एक अन्य नकाबपोश ने उसकी पसलियों से सटा दिया I

उसका हाथ जहां-का तहां ही चिपक गया । तभी उसके कानों में अपने पीछे वाले के शब्द टकराए "अगर कोई भी चालाकी दिखाने की चेष्टा की तो खुदागंज पहुचा दिए जाओगे ।”

"नहीं नहीं भाई साहब! ऐसा बिल्कुल मत करना ।"

विजय चहककर बोला "अगर हम खुदागंज पहुँच गए तो हमारे बीवी-बच्चों का क्या होगा ? बेचारे अनाथ हो जाएगे I अरे वाह अरे वाह वाह I” विजय ऐसे बोला मानो स्टेज पर खडा कोई शायर का भतीजा! ”क्या झकझकी याद आई है I हां तो झकझकी का विषय है - अनाथ हो जाएगे । भई वाह, हां तो प्यारे।!"

"'बको मत I “ अचानक पीछे वाला खतरनाक स्वर में गुर्राया ।

कारणवश विजय की कैंची की भांति चलती जुबान में ब्रेक लग गए । उसकी बोलती पर ढक्कन लग गया किंतु वह भी अपने नाम का बस एक ही विजय था I उसकी बोलती पर तो ढक्कन नि: संदेह लग गया, किंतु अब वह शतुरमुर्ग की भांति अपनी गरदन अकडाए, अपने चेहरे पर मूर्खता के भाव किए बडी विचित्र नजरो से एक एक को घूर रहा था ।

तभी पीछे वाला गुर्राया "अगर बकवास की तो गोली मार दूंगा I”

"भाई साहब आप बुरा न माने तो एक बात कहूं ।” विजय के लहजे से ऐसा प्रतीत हो रहा था मानो वह पैदाइशी शरीफ रहा हो I उसके बाद कोई शरीफ पैदा ही न हुआ हो I वैसे इस समय वह अपनी पुरानी चाल चल रहा था - बेकार की बकवास से शत्रु को बोर करके उसे असावधान करने की चाल I उसके उपरोक्त वाक्य से क्योकि शराफत टपकती थी इसलिए पांचो चुप रहे I

विजय फिर बोला "हां तो भाई साहब! क्या मैं कहूं ?"

"बको क्या बकना चाहते हो ?” पीछे वाला कुछ झुंझलाए-से स्वर में बोला । I

"हां तो भाई साहब, बात ये है कि मैं आप लोगों को एक झकझकी सुनाना चाहता हूं I वैसे तो मैं झकझकी सुनाने का टैक्स लेता हूं किंतु इस समय क्योकि तुम मेरे बीवी-बच्चों को अनाथ करने का परमिट रखते हो इसलिए मैं तुम्हें मुफ्त में एक झकझकी सुनाता हूं ।” विजय लगातार बके जा रहा था और वे पांचो शांत  उसकी बात सुन रहे थे ।

----------


## asr335704

विजय आगे बोला "हां, तो मैं कह रहा था कि झकझकी ये है - एक बार एक बिल्ली और कुत्ते में फ्री स्टाइल कुश्ती हो रही थी । बिल्ली मौसी ने कुत्ते मामा के छक्के छुड़ा दिए या यूं कहिए कि उसे नाकों चने चबवा रखे थे या यूं कहिए कि छठी का दूध याध दिला रखा था या यूं कहिए…"

"चुप I” पीछे वाला सख्ती के साथ गुर्राया “बंद कर अपनी ये बकवास ।"

एक बार फिर विजय की बोलती पर ढक्कन लग गया ।

"अगर अब आगे तुमने एक लफ्ज भी कहा तो मैं तुम्हारी खोपडी में रोशनदान बना दूंगा ।” वह व्यक्ति गुर्राया I

"देखो भाई साहब I” विजय फिर उसी शराफत के साथ बोला “बात यह है कि आप खोपडी में रोशनदान बनाए या चूहेदान, लेकिन हम भी अपना झकझकी पूरा किए बिना बाज नहीं आएंगे । हां तो हम कह रहे थे कि बिल्ली ने कूत्ते मामा की ऐसी-तैसी कर रखी थी कि तभी चूहा ताऊ उनके बीच में आया और उनका फैसला करने लगा । अब जनाब फैसला तो हो गया किंतु तभी बिल्ली मौसी और कुत्ते मामा चूहे ताऊ पर झपटे ।” इतना कहकर विजय एकदम चुप हो गया मानो लकवा मार गया हो ।

उन पांचो में से किसी के पास बुद्धि का इतना स्टॉक न था कि उसके झकझकी के अर्थ को समझ पाते । अंत एक-दूसरे की और प्रश्नवाचक निगाहों से देखने लगे, मानो एक दूसरे से पूछ रहे हो कि झकझकी का अर्थ क्या हुआ ?

किन्तु वे बेचारे क्या अर्थ सोच सकते थे जबकि वास्तविकता यह थी कि विजय खुद इस बकवास का अर्थ नहीं जानता था । वह तो उन्हे असावधान करने के लिए, जो उसके दिमाग में आया, बकता चला गया और वास्तव में वह किसी हद तक उन लोगों को अपनी अटपटी बातो से उलझाकर असावधान कर भी चुका था, किन्तु इस छोटी सी आस्टिन में कुछ करने में असफल रहा ।

वातावरण अभी स्याह रात के दामन की कैद से मुक्त नहीं हो पाया था । चारों ओर उसी प्रकार का सन्नाटा वही नीरवता वही भयानकता व्याप्त थी ।

प्रोफेसर हेमन्त की विशाल कोठी अबादी से दूर एकांत में स्थित थी । स्याह अंधकार में खडी विशाल इमारत किसी दैत्य की भांति प्रतीत होती थी । कोठी के चारों और दूर-दूर तक का इलाका खेतो और मैदानों के अतिरिक्त कुछ भी नहीं था ।


*****

----------


## asr335704

ऐसा प्रतीत होता था मानो नाटे कद के स्याह साए को आवारागर्दी के अतिरिक्त दूसरा कोई काम ही नहीं था, मानो सारी रात वह इसी प्रकार व्यतीत कर देना चाहता हो । इस समय वह प्रोफेसर हेमन्त की दैत्याकार कोठी के सामने वाली झाडियों में चुपचाप पड़ा था।

न जाने किसकी प्रतीक्षा थी उसे ? झाडियों में छिपे नाटे स्याह साए की आंखे प्रत्येक पल प्रोफेसर हेमन्त की इमारत पर जमी हुई थी जैसे उसे आज की रात वहाँ कुछ होने का संदेह हो ।

कभी कभी वह दूर तक वीरान पडी उस सड़क को भी देख लेता था जो शांत सोई हुई थी। कोठी के बरामदे में निरंतर उसे एक जुगनू ऊपर-नीचे होता हुआ चमक रहा था । जब यह जूगनू ऊंचा उठता तो क्षणमात्र के लिए प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के चौकीदार पठान का रोबीला चेहरा दमक उठता । यह जुगनू बीडी के अतिरिक्त कुछ भी न था जो पठान ने अभी कुछ क्षणों पूर्व ही सुलगाई थी । नाटे कद के साए ने सब कुछ देखा था किन्तु शांत था । वह चुपचाप झाडियों में छुपा रहा । रघुनाथ की कोठी के पास से वह सीधा यही आया था और उसे झाडियों में पडे लगभग दो घंटे व्यतीत हो गए थे किन्तु उसने अपना धैर्य नहीं खोया था । 

तब से अब तक कोई विशेष घटना भी घटित नहीं हुई थी किंतु उसे शायद पूर्ण आशा थी कि कोई घटना अवश्य घटित होगी, तभी तो वह धैर्य के साथ झाडियों में पडा हेमन्त की कोठी की निगरानी कर रहा था । निगरानी भी विशेषतया हेमन्त के कमरे की ।

हेमन्त का कमरा दूसरी मंजिल पर था जिसके शीशे युक्त खिड़की से कमरे के भीतर का दृश्य हल्का व नीला धुंधयुक्त-सा दिखाई पड़ता था क्योकि कमरे में शायद नीले रंग का नाइट बल्ब हँस रहा था । टकटकी बाधे नाटा साया उसी खिड़की को घूर रहा था । कभी-कभी उसकी निगाह रिक्त सड़क की ओर भी उठ जाती थी । वातावरण यू ही शांत रहा। किसी घटना अथवा दुर्घटना ने जन्म नहीं लिया, किंतु कमाल था इस नाटे ने भी अपना धैर्य नही खोया था । शांत पडा वह किसी विशेष घटना की प्रतीक्षा कर रहा था ।

इस बार जैसे ही उसकी निगाहे खिड़की से हटकर दाई ओर की रिक्त सड़क पर पडी तो एकाएक उसकी आंखे सफ़लता की स्थिति में चमकने लगीं । उसकी आंखे किसी बिजली की भांति चमक उठी ।

सोई हुई सड़क को रौंदता हुआ कोई वाहन निरंतर उसी ओर आ रहा था । इस बात का अनुमान नाटा साया उसकी चमचमाती हैडलाइटों से लगा चुका था जो निरंतर तीव्र वेग से निकट आती जा रही थी । नाटा साया सतर्क हो चुका था ।

इतनी देर में यह पहला वाहन था जिसने सोई सड़क की निद्रा को भंग कर दिया था और अपनी ध्वनि से सन्नाटे को पराजित कर दिया था । उसने झाडियों में पडे-ही-पडे पहलू बदला और आंखे उन चमचमाते बिन्दुओ पर जम गई । नाटे कद के स्याह साए का पिस्तौल उसके हाथ में आ गया ।

जब वे बिन्दु अत्यंत निकट आ गए तो उसने स्पष्ट देखा कि यह वही स्याह आस्टिन थी, जिसने कुछ समय पूर्व विकास का अपहरण किया था । उसके पीछा किए जाने पर वह एक मोड़ पर गधे के सिर से सींग की भांति गायब हो गई थी किन्तु इस समय वह एक बार फिर उसके सामने थी ।

आस्टिन हेमन्त की कोठी के ठीक सामने थमी । उससे से पांच साए बाहर निकले । रिवॉल्वर संभाले वह शांत पडा सायो की प्रत्येक प्रतिक्रिया देखता रहा I एकाएक आस्टिन के अंदर से स्वर थर्राया "काम शीघ्रता से हो ।"

----------


## asr335704

"ओके सर !” पांचो में से एक ने कहा और फिर पांचो कोठी के दरवाजे की ओर बढ गए । तब तक बरामदे ने बैठा पठान चौकीदार दरवाजे तक आया और भारी स्वर में बोला "कौन हो तुम ? किससे मिलना है ?"

"प्रोफेसर हेमन्त से I” पांचो में से एक बोला और साथ ही वे दरवाजे तक पहुँच गए I दूसरी तरफ पठान भी दरवाजे तक पहुँचता हुआ बोला "यह कौन सा समय है? "

और फिर जो कुछ हुआ, वह पठान के लिए तो आश्चर्य से परिपूर्ण था ही, नाटा साया भी चौंक पडा। सब कुछ देखकर नाटे साए की आंखों में उन सायों के प्रति घृणा के भाव उजागर हो गए ।

हुआ यह कि अभी पठान अपना वाक्य भी पूरा नही कर पाया था कि सायों के बीच से फिस की एक धीमी-सी ध्वनि ने ज़न्म लिया और क्षणमात्र के लिए दहकता शोला रिक्त वायुमड़ल में चमककर सीधा पठान के जिस्म में प्रविष्ट हो गया । पठान के मुख से धीमी-सी कराह निकली । उसने अपना बल्लम उन सायो की ओर बढाया कि तभी फिस की एक अन्य धीमी सी ध्वनि के साथ एक और गोला लपका और सीधा पठान के जिस्म में प्रविष्ट हो गया ।

परिणामस्वरूप पठान के मुख से घुटी घुटी सी चीख निकली । उसके हाथ से बल्लम छूट गया । वह धडाम से फर्श पर गिरकर ठंडा हो गया ।

दृश्य देखकर नाटे साए की आँखों में धीमा-सा क्रोध उजागर हो गया । शायद उसे उनकी यह हरकत अच्छी न लगी थी । उसका जी चाहा कि वह अपने रिवॉल्वर से वह सबको एक-एक गोली मारकर पूछे कि अब बताओ कैसी होती है पीडा? वह जानता था कि दोनों गोलिया उन्होंने साइलेंसरयुक्त रिवॉल्वर से चलाई है । उन्होंने बिना विशेष शोर-शराबे के दरबान को धरती छोडो पत्र थमा दिया था ।

अपने क्रोध को दबाए वह शांत झाडियों में पडा रहा और सायों की प्रत्येक हरकत देखता रहा I सायों ने दरवाजा खोला । दो ने पठान के मृत शरीर को उठाकर बगीचे में फेंक दिया और फिर सभी कोठी के भीतर की और बढ गए ।

"तुम यहीँ रहो !” एक साए ने दूसरे साए को आदेश दिया ।

"ओके सर I” वह साया बोला जिसे आदेश दिया गया था । शेष चारों साए कोठी के अंदर प्रविष्ट हो गए । नाटे साए ने कोई प्रतिक्रिया नहीं की । वह शांत  खडा उनके क्रिया-कलाप देखता रहा । लगभग पांच मिनट बाद ही हेमन्त के कमरे की खिड़की के शीशे पर उसने उन लोगों को देखा। उसका दिमाग तेजी से कुछ करने के लिए सोच रहा था । एक साया बरामदे में खडा सिगरेट फूंक रहा था ।

तभी उसने आस्टिन की ओर देखा । वहाँ उपस्थित साया भी सिगरेट पी रहा था ।

नाटे साए ने शीघ्र ही कछ निश्चय किया और किसी दक्ष जासूस की भांति सतर्कता के साथ झाडियों के बराबर-बराबर ऑस्टिन की ओर बढने लगा । वह प्रत्येक खतरे का सामना करने के लिए पूर्णतया सतर्क था। वह रेंगने में इतनी सावधानी का परिचय दे रहा था कि स्वयं उसे रेंगने की ध्वनि नहीं सुनाई पड़ रही थी । इसी प्रकार रेंगता हुआ वह आस्टिन तक पहुँच गया I

----------


## asr335704

इससे पूर्व कि कोठी के अंदर प्रविष्ट होने वाले चारों साए बाहर आते, नाटा साया सतर्कता के साथ बरामदे में खडे साए और ऑस्टिन के भीतर बैठे साए की आंखो में धूल झोंकता हुआ ऑस्टिन की डिक्की में समा गया ।

वहाँ उपस्थित किसी अन्य इंसान को इस बात का लेशमात्र भी अहसास न हुआ । यहां तक कि आस्टिन मे बैठा साया भी नाटे की उपस्थिति से पूर्णतया अनभिज्ञ था ।

नाटे साए ने डिक्की में हल्की-सी दरार उत्पन्न की हुई थी जिसमे से वह बाहर का दृश्य देख रहा था । उसने देखा अगले पांच मिनटों में चारों साए बरामदे में आए । ऑस्टिन के निकट आते-आते वे पांच हो गए । उनमें से एक के कंधे पर एक अचेत जिस्म पडा था जो नि:संदेह हेमन्त का ही था । वह जान गया कि प्रोफेसर का अपहरण किया जा रहा है । वह चुपचाप सब कुछ देखता रहा ।

कुछ क्षणोपरान्त आस्टिन एक झटके से आगे बढ गई और फिर आस्टिन तीव्र वेग से अज्ञात दिशा की और दौड़ती चली गई । नाटा साया शायद प्रत्येक मार्ग को अपने दिमाग में सुरक्षित करता जा रहा था । वह आग के बेटों को उनके अपराध का मजा चखाने के विषय में सोच रहा था ।

ऑस्टिन के अंदर शान्ति थी । छहों साए चुपचाप बैठे थे । पिछली गद्दी के आगे प्रोफेसर हेमन्त का अचेत जिस्म पडा हुआ था । ड्राइवर तीव्र वेग और दक्षता के साथ कार ड्राइव कर रहा था ।

अचानक पिक पिक की ध्वनि ने शांत वातावरण को पराजित कर दिया । लगभग सभी लोग चोंकै । ड्राइवर के पास बैठे साए ने कार में लगे ट्रांसमीटर को ऑन किया और बोला "यस नंबर शर्बीला सेशन स्पीकिंग I"

”तुम क्या खाक सतर्क रहते हो ?” दूसरी तरफ से भयानक गुर्राहट-भरी आवाज गूंजी ।

“क्या मतलब सर? “ शर्बीला सेशन बुरी तरह से चौंक पडा ।

"तुम पहली बार भी मात खा गए और इस बार भी ।” फिर वही गुर्राहट-भरी आवाज गूंजी ।

"मैं समझा नहीं सर I”

"तुम क्या खाक समझोगे ?” गुर्राहट अत्यंत भयानक थी "पहली बार जो व्यक्ति मोटरसाइकिल से तुम्हारा पीछा कर रहा था, इस बार वह तुम्हारी आस्टिन में ही उपस्थित है I”

"कौन है वह? “ शर्बीला सेशन के साथ अन्य सभी साथी चौंके।

"वह इस तरह नज़र नहीं आएगा बेवकूफो । वह तुम्हारी आस्टिन की डिक्की में बैठा है । तुम्हारी ये असावधानी किसी दिन तुम्हारी जान ले लेगी ।"

उपस्थित समस्त साए आश्चर्य के साथ एक दूसरे का मुंह ताकने लगे । साथ ही वे सभी अपने चीफ़ की जानकारियो पर हैरान थे । क्या उनका चीफ प्रत्येक मिशन पर उनके साथ रहता है?

*******

----------


## asr335704

चारों आंखो से मानो साक्षात लहू की वर्षा हो रही थी । दोनो की आँखों से खून की बूँदे मानो बस टपकने ही वाली थी ।

भयानक नीग्रो के हाथों में उसकी कटार दबी थी । वह निरंतर खतरनाक ढंग से अधेड़ की तरफ बढ रहा था । इस भयानक नीग्रो का नाम काऊंटरमैन ने शायद जिम्बोरा बताया था ।

इस अधेड़ की तो मानो अगली और पिछली सात-सात पुश्तों का बल सिर्फ उसी में एकत्रित हो गया था । खाली हाथ ही वह खूंखार दृष्टि से जिम्बोरा को घूरता हुआ उसकी ओर बढ रहा था । उसके जबडे भयानकता के साथ एक-दूसरे पर जमे हुए थे । वह मानो नीग्रो से टकराने का दृढ संकल्प कर चुका था ।

हाल में उपस्थित प्रत्येक इंसान बुरी तरह से भयभीत हो चुका था । सभी उन दो खतरनाक इंसानो को दिल संभाले देख रहे थे I प्रत्येक की आँखों में भय झाँक रहा था किन्तु सभी अपने स्थान पर थे ।

वह लड़की अस्त-व्यस्त-सी हो चुकी थी । उसकी सांस फूली हुई थी । वह अधेड़ के पीछे काऊंटर के निकट खडी थी ।

उसकी सपूर्ण दुआएं, समूची सहानुभूति पूर्ण रूप से अधेड़ के साथ थी किंतु नीग्रो का जिस्म, उसकी भयानकता, उसके हाथ में दबी कटार लड़की को भयभीत कर रहे थे । न जाने क्यों उसे ऐसा महसूस हो रहा था कि यह अधेड़-सा नजर आने वाला व्यक्ति जिसने उसके लिए स्वयं को मौत के मुंह में धकेल दिया है, वह नीग्रो को परास्त न कर सकेगा । किन्तु फिर भी वह न जाने कौन-सी शक्ति थी जिसने उसके मन में आशा की ज्योति को प्रज्वलित का दिया था I

अमी वे एक-दूसरे की तरफ बढ ही रहे थे कि वह कॉलगर्ल जो अभी तक अधेड़ से चिपकी हुई थी, अधेड़ के करीब आई और लगभग झिंझोड़ती हुई बोली "ये क्या बेवकूफी है? क्या तुम जिम्बोरा से टकराकर मरना चाहते हो ।"

किंतु अधेड़ पर तो मानो खून सवार था । उसने पलक झपकते ही कॉलगर्ल को अपने सिर से ऊपर अधर में उठा लिया और इससे पूर्व कि कोई कुछ समझ सके, उसने कॉलगर्ल को जिम्बोरा पर फेंककर मारा । इधर जिम्बोरा इस विचित्र हरकत पर थोडा चकरा गया और हड़बडाहट में उसे और कुछ न सूझा तो अपनी कटार वाला हाथ आगे कर दिया I

उफ् I

कॉलगर्ल की एक भयानक चीख से मानो समस्त वातावरण कम्पित होकर रह गया I

नारियों ने ड़र के मारे आंखे बंद कर ली । कुछ कमजोर हृदय की चीखें भी निकल गईं । जिम्बोरा के हाथ की कटार खचाक से कॉलगर्ल के पेट में घुस गई ।

----------


## asr335704

परिणामस्वरूप उसके कंठ से एक भयानक चीख निकली और अगले ही पल वह हॉल के फ़र्श पर पडी तड़प रही थी । जिम्बोरा की कटार लहू से रक्तिम थी । उसकी भयानकता में चार चाँद लग गए । वह आगे बढा । रास्ते में पडे कॉलगर्ल के तड़पते जिस्म में एक ठोकर मारकर उसने अपने लिए रास्ता बना दिया I किन्तु कालगर्ल के तड़पते जिस्म में ठोकर लगते ही अधेड़ का क्रोध मानो चरम सीमा को स्पर्श कर गया ।

अगले ही पल भयानक जाबांज की भांति अधेड़ का जिस्म हवा में लहराता हुआ जिम्बोरा की तरफ बढा । जिम्बोरा ने भी भयानकता के साथ पैंतरा बदला और कटार वाला हाथ सामने कऱ दिया ।

किन्तु गजब का शातिर था वह अधेड़ भी ! पलक झपकते ही उसने वायु में ही एक डाइव ली और जिम्बोरा का कटार वाला हाथ थामकर फुर्ती के साथ दाए हाथ से शक्तिशाली घूंसा उसके जबडे पर रसीद किया । जिम्बोरा लड़खडा तो अवश्य गया किंतु उस पर कोई विशेष प्रभाव न पडा ।

अगले ही पल वह संभला और कटार संभालकर एक बार फिर अधेड़ को घूरा I

अधेड़ अत्यंत सतर्क नज़र आया था क्योंकि वार करते ही वह पीछे हट जाता था और दुबारा टकराने के लिए तैयार हो गया ।

खतरनाक जाबांज फिर एक-दूसरे के सामने थे ।

कोई कुछ न बोल रहा था। हाल में मौत जैसा सन्नाटा व्याप्त था ।

एकाएक जिम्बोरा एक भयंकर डकार के साथ कटार को लेकर अधेड़ पर झपटा ।

किन्तु कमाल था अधेड़ भी ।

वास्तव में, गजब की शातिराना चाल।

जैसे ही जिम्बोरा झपटा, उसी पल अधेड़ न सिर्फ अपने स्थान से हट गया, बल्कि फुर्ती से घूमकर एक चेयर उठाई और जिम्बोरा पर दे मारी । जिम्बोरा एक तो वैसे ही वार के खाली जाने पर लड़खडा गया था और ऊपर से चेयर आकर लगी तो वह वास्तव में हड़बडा गया । किन्तु कमाल था जिम्बोरा भी, वह गजब की फुर्ती का परिचय देता हुआ खडा हो गया । एक बार फिर वह अधेड़ के सामने था ।

इस बार जिम्बोरा पहली सभी स्थितियों से भयानक लग रहा थे I शायद जिम्बोरा को अहसास हो गया था कि उसके सामने खडा अधेड़ भी वह रसगुल्ला नहीं कि जीभ पर रखते ही हजम कर जाओ। अंत: अब तक वह अधेड़ से टकराने में जिस लापरवाही का प्रयोग कर रहा था, अब वहाँ लापरवाही के स्थान पर सतर्कता थी । खुद को संभाले वह खतरनाक ढंग से अधेड़ की ओर बढा ।

----------


## asr335704

दूसरी और अधेड़ भी पूर्णतया सतर्क नजर आ रहा था I वह निहत्थे ही जिम्बोरा को घूर रहा था ।

हाल में उपस्थित लोगों को अधेड़ के कुछ हाथ देखकर उससे कुछ आशा बंध गई थी ।

एकाएक जिम्बोरा फिर भयानक ढंग से अधेड़ पर झपटा I

अधेड़ ने भी गजब की फुर्ती का प्रदर्शन करने का प्रयास किया ।

दृश्य देखकर उस लड़की की भयानक चीख निकल-गई ।

इस बार अधेड़ मात खा गया । उसने फुर्ती दिखाने का जबरदस्त प्रयास किया !

किन्तु इस बार जिम्बोरा भयानक बाज की भांति झपटा था। अत: उसके हाथ में कटार खच से अधेड़ की बांई बाजू में घस गई ।

परिणामस्वरुप लड़की की जोरदार चीख निकल गई, जैसे कटार अधेड़ को न लगकर स्वयं लड़की को लगी थी ।

यह अन्य बात है कि अधेड़ के मुख से एक धीमी-सी सिसकाऱी भी न निकली हो ।

कटार लगते ही अधेड़ और भी अधिक भयानक से उठा ।

इधर कटार उसके बाए हाथ में घुसी, उधर उसके दाएं हाथ का शाक्तिशाली घूंसा जिम्बोरा की ठीक नाक पर पडा । जिम्बोरा के कंठ से निकलने वाली चीख इतनी भयानक और ड़रावनी थी कि समस्त हाल दहल गया । उसकी नाक से लहू बहने लगा । घूंसा वास्तव में इतना शक्तिशाली था कि किसी साधारण आदमी के लगता तो निश्चित रूप से वह ससार से रूठ जाता ? किन्तु जिम्बोरा पर सिर्फ यह प्रभाव पडा कि वह सीटों से उलझता हुआ फर्श पर जा गिरा । साथ ही उसके कंठ से एक भयानक चीख निकल गई ।

जब जिम्बोरा लहराकर चीख के साथ फ़र्श पर गिर रहा था । उस समय अधेड़ अपने दाए हाथ से बांई कलाई में धंसी कटार को निकालने का प्रयास कर रहा था । कटार खींचते ही भयानक पीडा ने जन्म लिया किंतु अधेड़ दांतों पर दांत जमाकर उसे सहन कर गया I मुख से उसने सिसकारी तक न निकाली I

किन्तु ऐसा प्रतीत हो रहा था कि जैसे कटार अधेड़ के जिस्म में न लगकर उस लड़की को लगी हो । कटार अधेड़ के जिस्म से न खींची गई हो, बल्कि उस लड़की के जिस्म से खींची गई हो । समस्त पीडा उस अधेड़ को न होकर उस लड़की को हो रही हो, तभी तो उस लड़की की दर्द-भरी चीख निकल गई थी । आंसुओं की तो मानो कोई थाह ही नही थी । आंसुओं से भरे नयनों से उसने अधेड़ के रूप में उस फरिश्ते को देखा जो उसके लिए मौत से खेल रहा था । देखकर वह स्तब्ध रह गई, क्योंकि इतनी पीडाओं से गुजरने के बाद भी उसके उस विचित्र भाई के मुख पर धीमी-सी मुस्कान नृत्य कर रही थी । लड़की अपने भाई के विचित्र व्यक्तित्व को देखकर स्तब्ध रह गई, किन्तु उसका दिल अब भी भयभीत होकर कांप रहा था । उसने देखा ।

एक बार फिर दोनो खतरनाक जाबांज एक-दूसरे के सामने थे ।

अधेड़ बांह से कटार निकालकर फेक चुका था, किंतु बांह से निरंतर खून वह रहा था, लेकिन ऐसा लगता था मानो उसे बहते रक्त की लेशमात्र भी परवाह नहीं थी ।

----------


## asr335704

वह अब भी जिम्बोरा को खूंखार दृष्टि से घूर रहा था ।

इधर जिम्बोरा की नाक से भी लहू बह रहा था । उसका समस्त भयानक चेहरा रुधिर से लथपथ होकर और अधिक भयानक हो गया था किन्तु उसे भी बहते रक्त की कोई चिंता न थी । वह भी खूनी आँखों से अधेड़ को घूरता हुआ उसकी ओर बढ रहा था ।

हाल में उपस्थित कोई भी व्यक्ति उनके बीच में आने का साहस नहीं कर पा रहा था ।

एकाएक भयानक क्षण ।

दोनों जाबांजों के जिस्म एक साथ वायु में लहराए ।

दोनों ने एक ही साथ एक-दूसरे को फ्लाइंग किक मारने का प्रोग्राम बनाया । एक की फ्लाइंग किक दूसरे की फ्लाइंग किक से टकराई लहराकर दोनों फर्श पर गिरे ।

किन्तु।

अगला क्षण दोनों की फुर्ती की परीक्षा का क्षण था । दोनों ने ही अपनी सप्पूर्ण फुर्ती का प्रदर्शन करके उठकर एक-दूसरे को दबोचने का प्रयास किया किंतु इस प्रयास में सफलता मिली जिम्बोरा को । जिम्बोरा यहां अधेड़ की अपेक्षा अधिक फुर्तीला निकला ।

प्रयास तो अधेड़ ने भी बहुत किया, किन्तु वह एक मेज में इस प्रकार उलझ गया था कि उस मेज को अपने सिर से हटाने में कुछ समय लग गया । जबकि जिम्बोरा खुले फर्श पर गिरा था । अत: वह कुछ पहले ही खडा हो गया । अधेड़ को खडा होने में केवल इतना ही विलम्ब हुआ जितने समय में उसने मेज अपने ऊपर से हटाई किंतु यही क्षणमात्र का विलम्ब उसके लिए भयानक खतरा बन गया ।

जिम्बोरा क्योकि सरलता से उससे पूर्व खडा हो गया अतः वह अपनी मजबूत बांहे फैलाकर भयानक ढंग से एक ड़रावनी ड़कार के साथ अधेड़ पर झपटा और उसने उठने का प्रयास करते हुए अधेड़ को धर दबोचा । न सिर्फ धर दबोचा बल्कि एक भयानक दांव की चपेट में ले लिया ।

वास्तव में यह इतना भयानक दांव था कि स्वयं अधेड़ की भी चीख निकल गई। गजब की फुर्ती के साथ झपटकर जिम्बोरा ने अधेड़ को अपनी मजबूत पकड़ में ले लिया । अधेड़ ने प्रत्येक ढंग से पकड़ से मुक्त होने का प्रयास किया किन्तु उसे असफलता का खजाना मिला।

वास्तव में जिम्बोरा की पकड़ शिकंजे की भांति सख्त हो चुकी थ्री । अधेड़ की स्थिति किसी बिल्ली के पंजे में फंसे चूहे जेसी थी । अपनी और से उसने मुक्त होने का प्रयास किया किन्तु सब निरर्थक । जिम्बोरा अधेड़ को पंजे में दबाकर ही रह जाता तब भी गनीमत होती किन्तु जिम्बोरा ने उसे भयानक दांव की चपेट में ले लिया । स्थिति देखकर लड़की भी जैसे थरधर कांपने लगी थी I

----------


## asr335704

दांव यह था कि क्षणमात्र में जिम्बोरा ने अपने बांए पैर का घुटना फर्श पर टेक दिया और दाएं पैर को धरती पर रखकर उसने घुटने वाले स्थान से इस प्रकार मोड़ा कि घुटने वाले स्थान पर समकोण यानी 90 डिग्री का कोण बन गया । इसी क्षणमात्र में उसने अपनी पकड़ में कैद अधेड़ का जिस्म समकोण बने पैर की जांघ पर इस प्रकार रखा कि उसका आधा जिस्म पैर के दांई और तथा आधा जिस्म बांई ओर । अधेड़ का जिस्म जांघ पर चित अवस्था में था।

अधेड़ मुक्त होने के लोभ से छटपटाया किन्तु सफल न हो सका । वास्तव में जिम्बोरा शक्ति में किसी राक्षस से कम नहीं था । अधेड़ सिर्फ कसमसा कर रह गया, किंन्तु मुक्त न हो सका ।

तभी जिम्बोरा अपनी कलाइयों को भी कोहनी से समकोण की स्थिति में मोड़कर दाई भुजा से अधेड़ के जांघ पर रखे जिस्म का दांया भाग नीचे दबाने लगा तथा बांई कलाई से बांई ओर का जिस्म ।

अब स्थिति यह थी कि अधेड़ के जिस्म का बीच वाला भाग जिम्बोरा की जांघ पर था जबकि जांघ से लटके दोनों और के जिस्म को जिम्बोरा शक्ति के साथ नीचे की ओर दबा रहा था । अत: उसकी कमर कमान की भांति मुडी जा रही थी ।

बस, यही उसकी चीख निकल गई । उसे रीढ़ की हड्डी टूटती-सी महसूस हुई । उसे लगा जैसे कुछ ही पलो में उसकी रीढ़ की हड्डी चटक जाएगी । भयानक पीडा से उसके कंठ से निरंतर चीखें निकलकर हॉल को दहलाने लगीं । अधेड़ का समस्त चेहरा लाल हो गया । उसका कोई भी दांव इस समय कामयाब सिद्ध नहीं हो रहा था ।

जिम्बोरा के भयानक होंठों पर खतरनाक सफलतामयी मुस्कान नृत्य कर रही थी । वह अपनी संपूर्ण शक्ति से निरंतर अधेड़ की रीढ की हड्डी को तोड़ने पर उतारू था । वह तो मानो अधेड़ की हत्या करने का दृढ संकल्प ले चुका था ।

वास्तव में स्थिति यह थी कि अधेड़ न सिर्फ जिम्बोरा से परास्त हो गया था, बल्कि अब क्या उसकी जीवनलीला भी समाप्त होने जा रही थी । शायद ही उसके मरने में कुछ विलम्ब था।

मौत ! कितनी भयानक होती है मौत ! और यह मौत तो मौत से भी अधिक भयानक मौत थी !

अथाह पीड़ाओं में से गुजरकर मौत ! वास्तव में अधेड़ पराजितप्राय: हो गया था।

किन्तु।

----------


## asr335704

वह लड़की ! उस अबला की मासूम और प्यारी आंखो में जैसे खून उतर आया था । अधेड़ को इस प्रकार मौत के मुंह में देखकर उन नारी नेत्रो ने ज्वाला की वर्षा प्रारम्भ कर दी । नारी का सोया हुआ साहस जाग्रत हो गया । अधेड़ की यह स्थिति देखकर वह इस प्रकार क्रोधित हो उठी मानो वह सगे भाई की सगी बहन हो, मानो उन दोनों में कोई खून का रिश्ता रहा हो ।

मासूम लड़की साक्षात चंडी में बदल गई । भोले नेत्रो में लहू उबालें लेने लगा । प्यारा-सा मुखड़ा मौत से भी अधिक भयानक उठा ।

उसकी जलती हुई निगाहे फर्श पर पडी कटार पर स्थिर हो गई । खून से सनी हुई कटार को देखकर उसका खून जैसे और भी अधिक तेजी से उबाल लेने लगा । उसके भैया की चीखों ने जैसे उसे असीम शक्ति प्रदान कर दी । भयानक चंडी की भांति वह फुर्ती के साथ कटार पर झपटी । कोई कुछ समझ भी न पाया, उसकी हरकत देखकर सभी हतप्रभ रह गए ।

किंतु सभी की स्थितियों से बेखबर उस चंडी ने कटार उठा ली और पलक झपकते ही ~

उफ्।

खच्व से कटार जिम्बोरा की पीठ में धंस गई । जिम्बोरा के कंठ से चीख निकल गई । खून का तीव्र फव्वारा निकला जिसने अबला के समस्त चेहरे को रंग दिया । सनी हुई कटार हाथ में लिए वह अबला कितनी ख़तरनाक, कितनी हौलनाक लग रही थी ।

भयानक पीडा से जिम्बोरा मचला । खतरनाक ढंग से वह चीखा । इसी चक्कर में जिम्बोरा की पकड़ क्षणमात्र के लिए शिथिल हुई और अधेड़ के लिए एक पल काफी था । अत: सरलता से उसने स्वयं को छुडा लिया । उसे अब भी अपना दिमाग घूमता-सा प्रतीत हो रहा था ।

इधर जिम्बोरा भयानकता की चरम सीमा पर पहुँच गया ।

उसकी पीठ में बना वह कटार का वार मानो कोई महत्त्व ही न रखता था । भयानक ढंग से वह अधेड़ को भूलकर उस लड़की की तरफ घूमा और खतरनाक ढंग से चीखा “डायन ! कमीनी ! "

लड़की फिर कटार संभाले उस शेरनी की भांति जिम्बोरा पर झपटी जैसे शेर अपने शिकार पर । अब जिम्बोरा का समस्त ध्यान उसी पर केंद्रित था फिर वह लड़की बेचारी क्या सफ़ल होती ? कहां वह भयानक और शक्तिशाली राक्षस और कहां वह मासूम कोमल अबला? 

जिम्बोरा ने एक ही झटके में कटार हाथ में थामे लड़की को उठाकर हॉल के एक कोने में फेंक दिया । लड़की के कंठ से भयानक चीख निकली और वह हॉल के एक कोने में जा गिरी । समूचा हाल इस भयानक लडाई पर स्तब्ध था ।

लड़की की चीख सुनकर अधेड़ की मानो विलुप्त होती हुई चेतना वापस लौट आई। वह एकदम सजग होकर उठ खडा हुआ और लड़की की स्थिति देखकर मानो उसमें अपरिमित शक्ति का संचार हुआ I वह अपनी संपूर्ण शक्ति से जिम्बोरा पर झपटा । इस बार जिम्बोरा ने लाख चाहा कि वह किसी तरह अधेड़ को रोक सके । किन्तु लगता था कि जैसे किसी अनजाने प्रेत की शक्ति और फुर्ती सिमटकर अधेड़ के जिस्म में आ गई है ।

----------


## asr335704

जिम्बोरा की कछ समझ में नहीं आया था कि अधेड़ के शक्तिशाली घूसे तडातड़ वर्षा की बूंदो की भांति उसके चेहरे पर पड़ रहे थे । हालाँकि इन घूँसों का उस पर कोई खास प्रभाव न पड़ रहा था, किंतु फिर भी इतना अवश्य था कि इन घूँसों ने जिम्बोरा को संभलने का अवसर नहीं दिया । जिम्बोरा की नाक से बहने वाला लहू तीव्र हो गया I ऐसा लगता था जैसे बाँध टूटने पर नदी का बहाव ।

जिम्बोरा को समस्त हाल घूमता-सा प्रतीत होने लगा । वह अंधे हाथी की भांति इधर-उधर हाथ- पाँव मारने लगा । तभी अधेड़ एक पल के लिए ठहरा और अगले ही पल उसकी जेब में पड़ा चाकू उसके हाथ में आ गया । इस एक पल का लाभ उठाने हेतु जिम्बोरा भी उस पर झपटा किंतु अधेड़ तो मानो भयानक राक्षस में परिवर्तित हो चुका था । उसका चाकू वाला हाथ तीव्र वेग से ऊपर उठा और पलक झपकते ही नीचे गिरा, खचाक से झपटते जिम्बोरा के चेहरे में धंस गया । जिम्बोरा के कंठ से ऐसी भयानक चीख निकली कि समस्त हाल कांपता-सा प्रतीत हुआ I लोगों ने घृणा और नफरत से अपनी आंखे बंद कर ली ।

किन्तु अधेड़ की भयानकता की मानो कोई सीमा ही न थी । उसने तेजी के साथ चाकू खींचा और पलक झपकते ही अगला वार मस्त हाथी की तरह झूमते हुए जिम्बोरा पर कर दिया । जिम्बोरा की चीख से हाल में उपस्थित व्यक्तियो में सिर्फ अधेड़ को छोड़कर सभी के दिलों में भयानक दहशत बैठ गई ।

नारियों की चीख से समस्त वातावरण दहल गया । कितना घिनौना दृश्य था यह कितना घृणास्पद कितना भयानक ! इतना भयानक कि मौत भी भय से कांप उठे, खूनी लडाके भी दहल उठें, शांत पडा सागर भी गरजने लगे ।

उसके बाद तो अधेड़ मानो पागल हो गया था । उसने जिम्बोरा को संभलने का अवसर ही नहीं दिया । निरंतर भयानक ढंग से उस पर चाकू के वार करता रहा । हॉल में जिम्बोरा की चीखे गूज रही थी । अब जिम्बोरा कछ करने की स्थिति में न था । प्रत्येक बार वह भयानक ढंग से चीखता और हॉल को कंपाकर रख देता । अधेड़ थमा नहीं, वह निरंतर तीव्र वेग से जिम्बोरा पर वार करता रहा । समस्त हॉल सीने पर हाथ रखे इस अविश्वसनीय दृश्य को देख रहा था ।

लगभग चाकू के बीस खतरनाक वारों के बाद भयानक व शक्तिशाली जिम्बोरा भयानक ढंग से हाथी की भांति लहराया और फिर धडाम से फर्श पर गिर पडा । अधेड़ खून से सना चाकू हाथ में लिए उस भयानक नीग्रो के अभी उठने की उम्मीद लिए उससे टकराने के लिए तैयार खडा था । उसकी सांस फूली हुई थी । इस समय वह अत्यंत ही भयानक लग रहा था । लोग आश्चर्य के साथ उसे देख रहे थे ।

वह भी थककर चूर हो चुका था । ऐसे झूम रहा था मानो अब गिरा । उसका शानदार सफेद सूट लहूलहान हो चुका था I अपनी धौंकनी की भांति चलती सासों पर संयम पाकर उसने इधर-उधर देखा । पहाड़ जैसा भयानक नीग्रो कुछ देर तक फर्श पर पडा रहा फिर एक झटके के साथ उसकी गर्दन एक और लुढक गई । जिम्बोरा अब ठंडा पड़ चुका था । वास्तव में भयानक नीग्रो का अंत भी कम भयानक नहीं था मानो हाथी मृत पडा हो।

समूचे हॉल में मौत जेसा सन्नाटा व्याप्त था ।

'भैया। ऽऽऽऽऽ I” एकाएक हाल के उसी कोने में खडी लड़की चीखी और अधेड़ की तरफ दौडी । अधेड़ ने चाकू फेककर बाहे फैला दी । भागती-सिसकती, रोती-बिलखत्ती वह लड़की अपने भैया के सीने से जा लगी और उसकी सिसकारिया और भी तेज हो गई । 

हाल में एक विचित्र-सा सन्नाटा छा गया था ।

----------


## asr335704

एकाएक अधेड़ के सीने से लगी लड़की चौंक पडी ।

उसने देखा - ये लगभग दस भयानक शक्ल वाले इंसान थे जिनके हाथों में टॉमीगन थी । ये अधेड़ के पीछे थे । उसे मौत अपने सिर पर नजर आई अत: संपूर्ण शक्ति के साथ चीखी "भैया ऽऽऽऽऽऽऽ I”

काश वह यह देख सकती कि ऐसे ही दस-दस खतरनाक इंसान चारों दिशाओं से उन्हें घेर रहे थे I

**********

आस्टिन की डिक्की में छुपा नाटा साया अपनी सफलता पर प्रसन्न नज़र आता था किंतु वह बेचारा क्या जानता था कि उसका रहस्य अब रहस्य नहीं रह गया था । डिक्की में बैठा साया क्या जानता था कि उसके शत्रु आग के बेटे उसकी उपस्थिति से परिचित हो चुके हैं । अब यह डिक्की उसके लिए एक प्रकार से कैद बनकर रह गई है । वह तो सोच रहा था कि वह आग के बेटो को धोखा देने में सफल है।

वह अपने नाटे कद का लाभ उठाते हुए सरलता से डिक्की में समा गया था । आस्टिन तीव्र वेग से बढती चली जा रही थी । डिक्की को उसने थोड़ा-सा ऊपर उठा रखा था, जिससे सांस के लिए उसे पर्याप्त वायु 'मिलती रहे और साथ ही दीवार से आँख सटाकर वह अपने दिमाग में उन रास्तों को पूर्ण रूप से सुरक्षित करता जा रहा था जिन मार्गो से आस्टिन गुजर रही थी ।

यह यात्रा इसी क्रम के साथ लगभग तीस मिनट तक निरंतर चलती रही ।

वह आराम से बैठा मार्ग को अपने मस्तिष्क में सुरक्षित करता जा रहा था । उसी समय वह धीमे से चौंका। ज़ब तीव्र वेग से चलती ऑस्टिन का वेग धीमा पड़ने लगा । उसने चारों ओर का निरीक्षण किया । आस-पास दूर दूर तक बीहड़ जंगल था । कहीं कोई इमारत कम-से-कम उसे दिखाई न दी I चारों और पूर्व काजल-सा काला अंधकार था । दूर कही-कही खेतों के बीच बने टयूबवेल के बल्ब चमक रहे थे ।

वर्ना तो सर्वत्र अंधकार था । सिर्फ स्याह काजल सा अंधकार ।

कभी-कभी जुगनू चमक उठते । ऐसा लगता था छोटी चिंगारिया वायु में चकरा रही हों ।

धीमी पड़ती हुई आस्टिन अचानक स्थिर हो गई । उसने धीमे से आस्टिन की डिक्की गिराकर उस दरार को समाप्त कर दिया और सांस रोककर बाहर की आहट लेने का प्रयास करने लगा I उसके कान बाहर ही लगे हुए थे । उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि आस्टिन यहां जंगल में रोकने का क्या उद्देश्य ? उसकी समझ में कुछ न आया । वह चुपचाप आहट लेने का प्रयास करता रहा ।

कुछ कदमों की आहट से उसने महसूस किया कि ऑस्टिन में उपस्थित सायों में से कुछ साए बाहर आए हैं I दरवाजा बंद होने की ध्वनि ने उसके इस विचार की ठोस पुष्टि कर दी । फिर वह ध्यान से कदमों की आहट सुनने का प्रयास करने लगा I अचानक उसने महसूस किया कि चार साए उसकी डिक्की की ओर बढे । फिर उसे ऐसा महसूस हुआ कि मानो वे चार साए बाहर डिक्की के पास ही थम गए हों ।

उसका दिल बडी बुरी तरह से धड्का । भय का पंजा उस पर प्रभुत्व ज़माने लगा I अजीब हालत हो गई उसकी । आने वाले भयानक क्षणों के विषय में सोचकर माथे पर पसीने की बूंदें उभर आई I वास्तव में अगले कुछ पलो में आने वाला समय अत्यंत खतरनाक था I

----------


## asr335704

क्या उसका रहस्य खुल गया ? वह कौन है? क्या आग के बेटे जान गए हैं ? नहीं ! उसके दिल ने कहा I यह रहस्य तो वे किसी भी कीमत पर नहीं जान सकते किन्तु ऐसा लगता है जैसे ये लोग उसकी डिक्की में उपस्थिति से परिचित हो गए हैं I किंतु कैसे ? वह तो अत्यंत ही सतर्कता के साथ डिक्की में बैठा था, फिर अगर ये उसे देख लेते तो वही समाप्त कर देते, फिर उसे वहां क्यों लाया गया ? उसके दिमाग में स्वयं ही प्रश्न उठते और उसका उत्तर स्वयं ही खोजने का प्रयास करता । किंतु कोई भी ऐसा विचार उसके दिमाग में न आ सका, जो पूर्णरूप से उसे संतुष्ट कर सके I 

क्षण-भर में उसके दिमाग में विचारों का उत्थान-पतन हो गया, किंतु वह किसी निर्णायक विचार पर न पहुँच सका । उसे अब भी ऐसा आभास-सा हो रहा था मानो वे लोग अभी डिक्की के बाहर ही खडे हों I

उसका रिवॉल्वर अपनी जेब में था और डिक्की ऐसी थी कि उसमें अगर वह रिवॉल्वर निकालने का प्रयास करता तो आवाज होने का भय था । क्योंकि डिक्की इतनी छोटी थी कि वह अपना रिवॉल्वर जेब से निकालने में असमर्थ था ।

उसका दिल बुरी आशंका से धड़क रहा था उसे लग रहा था कि बस अब कही डिक्की खुली और वास्तव में उसका भय सत्य सिद्ध हुआ । अगले ही पल डिक्की उठा दी गई । नाटा साया कुछ भी कहने की स्थिति में नहीं था । सामने तीन छायाए खडी थीं जिनमे से दो के रिवाल्वरो का रुख उसी की ओर था । तीसरे ने डिक्की उठाई थी । नाटा साया शान से अपने स्थान पर पड़ा रहा ।

तभी एकाएक रिवॉल्वर वाला कडे स्वर में गुर्राया ”कोई भी चालाकी दिखाने की कोशिश की तो गोली मार दूगा ।"

डिक्की में पडे-पडे साए ने हाथ ऊपर उठा दिए । वह बुरी तरह फंस गया था ।

"बाहर आओ !” उसी इंसान ने आदेश दिया ।

नाटे साए के पास आज्ञा पालन करने के अतिरिक्त अन्य कोई चारा नहीं था । अत: वह चुपचाप डिक्की में से बाहर आ गया । उसने ध्यान से अपने चारों और का निरीक्षण किया तो स्वयं को दो रिवाल्वरो और एक निहत्थे इंसान से घिरा पाया ।

इस समय तो वे लोग ऐसे निर्जन स्थान पर थे जहां दूर-दूर तक कोई इमारत तक दृष्टिगोचर नहीं होती थी। स्याह अंधकार की चादर ने जंगल के वातावरण के भयानकपन में चार चाँद लगा दिए थे। दूर- दूर तक किसी का पता न था। नाटा साया इतना नाटा था कि उन तगडे-तगडे सायो के बीच बालक सा लगता था ।

अचानक आस्टिन के अंदर से आवाज आई " कौन है ?"

"चेहरे पर काला नकाब है सर I” निहत्थे व्यक्ति ने उत्तर दिया । बोलता हुआ भी वह निरंतर नाटे को घूर रहा था । नाटा शान्ति के साथ हाथ ऊपर किए खडा रहा मानो उसे अब अपने पकडे जाने का भय न हो ।

----------


## asr335704

"इसे यहां ले आओं I” आस्टिन के अंदर से फिर आदेशात्मक स्वर गूंजा ।

"चलो I” नाटे साए के पीछे रिवॉल्वर लगाए साया रिवॉल्वर का कसाव बढाकर बोला । न जाने क्यों नाटे के अधरों पर धीमी सी मुस्कराहट तैर गई । हाथ ऊपर किए ही वह आगे बढ गया । कुछ ही समय उपरांत वे लोग आस्टिन के बाहर आगे की और चले गए । तभी आस्टिन के अंदर से आदेश देने वाले व्यक्ति के साथ सभी बाहर आ गए । सिर्फ प्रोफेसर हेमन्त का अचेत जिस्म अंदर रह गया ।

बाहर आकर आदेश देने वाला साया बोला "कौन हो तुम ?” प्रश्न सीधा नाटे से किया गया ।

"तुम्हारी मौत I” नाटा साया गुर्राकर खतरनाक शब्दों ने बोला I

“क्या मतलब ?” आदेश देने वाला साया एकदम से क्रोधित होकर बोला ”लगता है तुम्हारी मौत निकट आ गई है । खींच लो इसका नकाब ।"

आदेश के साथ ही एक साया नाटे की ओर बढा । इस बार नाटा साया थोडा-सा भयभीत हुआ । क्या उसका रहस्य इतनी शीघ्र खुल जाएगा ? शायद भय रहस्य खुलने का था किंतु आदमी नहीं रुका । वह नाटे साए के निकट आया और जैसे ही उसने नाटे साए का नकाब नोचने के लिए हाथ बढाए, तभी एक आश्चर्यजनक घटना घटी । सभी चौंके थे ।

वास्तव में वह चौंकने वाली बात भी थी I समी एक पल के लिए स्तब्ध रह गए । जैसे ही उस व्यक्ति का हाथ नाटे का नकाब नोचने हेतु आगे बढा, ठीक उसी समय वहाँ वीरान जंगल में उनके रहस्यमय बॉस की, यानी आग के स्वामी की गर्जदार और भर्राई हुई भयानक आवाज गूंजी ”ठहरो.."

इस एक शब्द ने सबको चौंका दिया । सभी स्तब्ध से रह गए । एक बार तो वे कांप भी गए, क्योंकि यहां निर्जन जंगल में आग के स्वामी की आवाज गूंजने का मतलब था कि उनका बॉस उनके साथ रहता है । उनकी प्रत्येक हरकत पर निगाह रखता है । अत: कभी भी वे गलत कदम उठाएं तो वह स्वामी की नजरों से न छुप सकेंगे ।

उन्होंने स्वामी की आवाज पर स्वामी की तलाश में इधर-उधर नजरे दौडाई, किंतु जंगल के कारण आवाज़ कुछ इस प्रकार प्रतिध्वनित हुई थ्री कि सहज ही अनुमान लगाना संभव न था कि आवाज कहां से आ रही है ।

अभी उनका आश्चर्य कम नहीं हुआ था कि स्वामी की आवाज़ फिर गूंजी "अभी इसकी नकाब मत उतारो । इसे आँखों पर पट्टी बाँधकर ले आओ ।"

सभी ने अपने स्वामी के आदेश को सुना और स्तब्ध रह गए । कुछ समय तक तो वे आश्चर्य के सागर में गोते लगाते रहे, फिर उन्होंने वहीं नाटे साए की तलाशी लेकर उसका रिवॉल्वर अपने अधीन कर लिया । आंखो पर फ्टटी बाँधकर उसे आस्टिन के अंदर लाए और इस प्रकार पटक दिया मानो सामान की कोई भारी बोरी हो ।

----------


## asr335704

नाटे ने महसूस किया कि वह किसी अन्य बेहोश जिस्म पर पडा है । उसके अनुमानुसार उसके नीचे दबा जिस्म प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के अतिरिक्त किसी का भी नहीं था । आस्टिन तीव्र वेग से दौड़ती हुई सड़क की निद्रा भंग कर रही थी और उसकी ध्वनि ने निःसंदेह रात के सन्नाटे को पराजित कर दिया था । प्रत्येक व्यक्ति अपने विचारो में उलझा हुआ था ।

नाटा साया सोच रहा था कि इन आग के बेटों का चीफ कौन है ? प्रोफेसर हेमन्त का अपहरण उनके लिए क्या महत्त्व रखता है ? विकास का अपहरण करके इन लोगों ने उसके साथ कैसा व्यवहार किया होगा ? आग के बेटों का आखिर उद्देश्य क्या है ? ऐन वक्त पर इनके चीफ की आवाज कैसे गूंज गई, जबकि वह नज़र नहीं आ रहा था ? इनके चीफ ने उसकी नकाब उलटने से इन्हें क्यों रोक दिया ? आखिर इस बात के पीछे क्या रहस्य है ? इत्यादि इत्यादि प्रश्च नाटे साए के दिमाग ने उथल पुथल मचाए हुए थे । ऑस्टिन निरंतर वेग से अनजाने मार्गो पर बढ रही थी ।

ठीक समय तो उसे नहीं मालूम, किंतु अनुमानुसार लगभग तीस मिनट बाद आस्टिन एक स्थान पर थम गई । उसे उतारा गया । उसके बाद उसने उन आग के बेटों की मदद से कितनी ही सीढिया चढी और उतरी । उसे एक लिफ्ट में भी बैठाया गया । यानी यह यात्रा लगभग दस मिनट तक चली ।

उसके बाद उसे एक स्थान पर खडा कर दिया गया । वह न जान सका कि वह किस स्थान पर हैं, क्योंकि अभी उसकी आँखों से पट्टी नहीं खोली गई थी । वह शांत खड़ा आहट लेने का प्रयास करता रहा, किंतु कहीं कोई आहट नहीं महसूस हुई । तभी उसके कानों में भर्राया-सा ऐसा स्वर टकराया मानो वह किसी को आदेश दे रहा हो “सबसे पहले प्रोफेसर हेमन्त को नंबर एक में बंद कर दिया जाए । इनसे निबटने में काफी समय लगेगा । अंत: पहले इस नाटे को देखते है जो अभी पहेली बना हुआ है ।"

नाटे साए ने सब कुछ सुना, किन्तु शांत  खडा रहा । फिर उसके कानों में ऐसी आवाजें टकराई जैसे फर्श पर पड़े प्रोफेसर हेमन्त को उठाकर किसी ने कधों पर लाद लिया हो, तत्पश्चात दूर जाते कदमों की ध्वनि । वह शांत  खडा रहा, अभी तक उसकी पट्टी नहीं हटाई गई थी ।

लगभग पांच मिनट पश्चात आग के स्वामी की आवाज गूजी "इसकी पट्टी हटाओ ।"

आदेश का तुरंत पालन हुआ। एक इंसान ने आगे बढकर उसकी आँखों से पट्टी हटा दी । आंखे खुलते ही सबसे पहले उसकी निगाह सामने ऐसी वस्तु पर पडी जिसने फिर से उसे आंखे बंद करने के लिए विवश कर दिया । सामने आग के स्वामी के रूप में एक विचित्र साया खडा था जिसके जिस्म पर जलने वाले बल्बो के तीव्र प्रकाश ने उसे आंखे बंद करने पर विवश कर दिया था ।

धीमे धीमे उसने आंखे खोली तो पाया कि वह एक गोल हॉल में है । इसमे धीमा सा मध्यम सा प्रकाश है, जो उसे यह दिखाने के लिए पर्याप्त है कि चारों ओर करीब बीस कद्दावर इंसान ग्रीन और चुस्त लिबास में खडे हैं । इनके सिरों पर लाल कैप है और सीने पर आग के बेटे शब्द लिखा हुआ है I वे सभी शांत  खडे हैं ।

सबको निहारने के पश्चात नाटे की आंखे रहस्यमय आग के स्वामी पर स्थिर हो गई । तभी रहस्यमय साए की गुर्राहट से समूचा हाल दहला "कौन हो तुम? “ प्रश्न नाटे से किया गया था ।

----------


## asr335704

"ये प्रश्न पहले भी मुझसे पूछा जा चुका है ।” नाटा साया लापरवाही से बोला ”इसका जवाब मैंने यह दिया था कि मैं आग के बेटों की मौत हूं। । या यूं कहिए कि में अपराधियों का काल हूं ।” उसकी आवाज़ में तनिक भी भय न था ।

"मेरे विचार से तुम पागल आदमी हो ।” स्वामी गुर्राया "बेटा नंबर शर्बीला सेशन। !"

"यस महान स्वामी ।” शर्बीला सेशन एक कदम आगे बढकर आदर के साथ बोला ।

”इस नाटे की नकाब नोच लो ।”

आदेश पाते ही शबीला सेशन नाटे की ओर बढा । नाटा शांत  खडा था । वह धीमे से उसके निकट आया, लोगों की जिज्ञासा जाग्रत हुई ।

सभी जानना चाहते थे कि इस नकाब के पीछे आखिर कौन-सा चेहरा छिपा है ? यह नाटा बहुत देर से उनके लिए रहस्य बना हुआ था । सभी के दिल धड़क रहे कि आखिर यह कौन है ?

और तब जबकि नाटे का नकाब नोचा गया, हॉल में उपस्थित समस्त इंसान इस प्रकार चौंके मानो उन्होंने संसार का सर्वोत्तम आश्चर्य देखा हो । उनकी खोपडी मानो हवा में चक्कर लगा रही थी । सभी ऐसे चौंके मानो हजारो-लाखो बिच्छुओं ने उन्हे एकदम डंक मारा हो । सभी जैसे आकाश से गिरे ।

यहां तक कि रहस्यमय नकाबपोश यानी आग का स्वामी भी उसे हैरत से निहार रहा था । आँखों में ऐसा आश्चर्य था मानो वह हिमालय पर्वत को वायुमंडल में उड़ता हुआ देख रहा हो I बरबस ही उसके मुख से निकला

"तुम !"

********

----------


## asr335704

देखते-ही-देखते उस लड़की और अधेड़ को करीब चालीस टामीगनयुक्त इंसानो ने घेर लिया । इस बार स्थिति ऐसी थी कि अधेड़ कुछ करने में असमर्थ था ।

हाल में उपस्थित आदमी कभी मृत जिम्बोरा के भयानक जिस्म को देखते और कभी उस अधेड़ को जिसने जिम्बोरा जैसे शक्तिशाली भैंसे को गहरी नींद सुला दिया ।

तभी गनधारियों में से एक इंसान आगे बढा जिसके कंधे पर एक विशेष चिह्न बना हुआ था । यह चिह्न शायद इस बात का प्रतीक था कि वह इन ग्रीन कपडे वालो का संचालक है ।

वह आगे बढा। शेष सभी ने उन्हें चारों तरफ़ से घेर लिया । वह उन दोनों के निकट आया और एक झटके के साथ लड़की को खीचा । लड़की एक चीख के साथ उस इंसान के सीने से जा टकराई ।

तभी अधेड़ बोला "अरे ओए ! औरत पे कहा बहादोरी दिखावे है । मर्द है तो इक्लो मेरे सामने कू आ I”

अधेड़ का उपरोक्त वाक्य सुनकर वह इंसान अर्थपूर्ण ढंग से मुस्कराया और बोला "मानता हूँ चोधरी, मानता हूँ कि तुम बहुत बहादुर हो । किंतु मैं यह नहीं मानता कि हमारे जिम्बोरा जैसे आदमी को तुम जैसा साधारण आदमी न सिर्फ परास्त कर दे बल्कि उसकी हत्या भी कर दे। दूसरी बात - तुम्हारे लड़ने का ढंग साधारण जोशीले इंसान जैसा नहीं, बल्कि किसी सयंमी और चतुर शातिर जैसा है । और तीसरी बात यह कि तुम जब सुपरिटेंडेंट की कोठी से फरार हो रहे थे, उस समय तुम्हारे वार्तालाप करने का ढंग चौधरी वाला नहीं बल्कि किसी भयानक अपराधी जैसा था । बोलो - क्या अब भी तुम यह कह सकते हो कि तुम्हारा ये चौधरी वाला चेहरा कृत्रिम नहीं ?"

उसके शब्द सुनकर अधेड़ के होंठो पर रहस्यमय मुस्कान उभर आई । वह बिल्कुल ही बदले हुए स्वर में बोला “जो तुम कह रहे हो, वह बिल्कुल सही है । किंतु हमारी बातें अकेले में हो तो अधिक उपयुक्त होगा ।” 

वह हॉल में उपस्थित आदमियो पर निगाह मारकर बोला । उसके परिवर्तित होते व्यक्तित्व ने सभी की आंखो ने आश्चर्य को ज़न्म दिया । सभी उसे इस प्रकार देख रहे थे मानो वह चिडियाघर का नया व आश्चर्यजनक अजूबा हो । वह लड़की भी उसे गहन आश्चर्य से देख रही थी । उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि यह सब क्या होने लगा?

“आओ मेरे साथ । “ गनधारी बोला "तुमने अगर किसी प्रकार की भी चालाकी दिखाने की चेष्टा की तो प्रत्येक टामीगन से एक-एक गोली भी निकली तो तुम जीवित नहीं रहोगे।"

उसके वाक्य पर अधेड़ न जाने क्यों फिर एक बार मुस्कराया मानो वह किसी बालक की शरारत पर मुस्करा रहा हो और फिर चुपचाप उसके पीछे बढ़ गया । उस लड़की की कलाई इंसान ने थाम रखी थी । टामीगन की दो नाले रहस्यमय अधेड़ की पसलियों में आ चिपकी ।

न जाने वह क्यों फिर मुस्कराया । हाल में उपस्थित प्रत्येक इंसान यहां होने वाली अजीब घटनाओं को देखकर आश्चर्यचकित था । कभी लोग मृत जिम्बोरा को देखते तो कभी हॉल से ऊपर जाते हुए अधेड़ को, जो स्वयं एक रहस्य था और इस समय टामीगनों के साए में था ।

हॉल में उपस्थित लोग उन्हें तब तक देखते रहे जब तक कि देख सकते थे । फिर वह उनकी आँखों से ओझल हो गए ।

ऊपर पहुँचकर उस इंसान ने कोई बटन दबाकर एक विशेष कमरे में प्रवेश किया ।

----------


## asr335704

कमरे में एक लाल बल्ब मानो धीमे से मुस्करा रहा था । लड़की को बाहर खडे अन्य आदमियों को सौंप दिया गया था, किन्तु उन्हें विशेष आदेश दिए गए थे कि लड़की के साथ कोई अप्रिय हरकत नहीं करेंगे और उसे साथ लिये बाहर ही खडे रहेंगे । कमरा अंदर से बंद कर लिया गया ! अंदर केवल दोनों ही थे ।

रहस्यमय अधेड़ मुस्कराया ओर बोला "अब हम यहां केवल दो हैं I”

"फिर ?” वह आदमी भी अत्यंतरहस्यमय ढंग से बोला ।

"मैं तुम्हारी गर्दन मरोड़ सकता हूँ ।” अधेड़ अजीब ढंग से उस घूरता हुआ बोला ।

"बेकार की बातों से कोई फायदा नहीं ।” वह इंसान भी शान्ति के साथ बोला  "किसी भी इंसान को कभी भी यह नहीं समझना चाहिए कि वही सबसे अधिक चालाक, शक्तिशाली और साहसी है । याद रखना चाहिए कि ऊपर वाले ने प्रत्येक का बाप पैदा किया है । ये मानता हूं कि तुमने जिस ढंग से जिम्बोरा को परास्त किया है वह वास्तव में सराहनीय है । लेकिन ये मत समझो कि तुम मुझे भी किसी तरह परास्त कर दोगे । मैं शक्ति में जिम्बोरा नहीं किन्तु मेरा नाम ब्रिगेंजा हैं और मैं स्वयं को तुमसे अधिक समझता हूँ ।” ये शब्द कहते हुए वह लेशमात्र भी कही भी उत्तेजित नहीं हुआ था । बडी शान्ति से सब कुछ कहता चला गया था ।

अधेड़ बोला "स्वयं ही कहते हो कि कभी किसी को हरेक का बाप मत समझो और स्वयं ही ये कह रहे हो कि तुम दिमाग में मुझसे अधिक हो । क्या तुम स्वयं ही अपने कथन के उल्ट नहीं जा रहे हो ?‘”

"बेकार की बहस में समय व्यर्थ न करो ।” ब्रिगेंजा का लहजा कुछ सख्त हो गया "मैं स्वयं को सबसे अधिक दिमाग वाला न कहकर सिर्फ तुमसे अधिक दिमाग वाला कह रहा हूं। वह भी तुम्हारी मूर्खता को देखकर ।”

"कैसी मूर्खता ?” अधेड़ कुछ उलझ सा गया ।

"तुम्हारा यह सोचना कि ब्रिगेंजा को कोई हानि पहुँचा सकते हो और वह भी इस कमरे में । तुम ये न देख सकै कि जहां इस समय खडा हूँ, मेरे पैर के नीचे एक ऐसा बटन है जो तुम्हारे लिए क्षणमात्र में मौत भी बन सकता है I” ब्रिगेंजा के होठो पऱ मुस्कान थी ।

"वह कैसे ?”अधेड़ धीमे से आश्चर्यज़नकृ स्वर में बोला। I

"इसका पूरा चक्कर तुम्हारी बुद्धि में नहीं आएगा I” ब्रिगेंजा बोला "तुम सिर्फ इतना समझ लो कि यह ब्रिगेंजा का खास कमरा है । यहां टामीगने, रिवोल्वरें, एल.एम.जी इत्यादि भयानक हथियार कमरे की दीवारों तथा छत में इस प्रकार संयोजित किए गए हैं कि कमरे के प्रत्येक कोण पर खडा आदमी किसी-न- किसी हथियार की रेज में है । कहां खडा आदमी किस हथियार की रेंज में है और उसको चलाने के लिए कौन-सा बटन किस ढंग से चलाना चाहिए यह रहस्य ब्रिगेंजा के अलावा कोई नहीं जानता I”

“मान गए मिस्टर ब्रिगेंजा, हम मान गए कि तुम हमसे अधिक बुद्धिमान हो ।”अथेड़ मुस्कराता हुआ बोला I

"अब चुपचाप उस चेयर पर जाकर बैठ जाओ और मेरे प्रश्नों का उत्तर दो।"

----------


## asr335704

अधेड़ चुपचाप उस कुर्सी पर बैठ गया जिसकी तरफ ब्रिगेंजा ने इशारा किया था । तभी ब्रिगेंजा ने मेज में लगा एक बटन दबाया। परिणामस्वरूप अधेढ़ ने स्वयं को पूर्णतया बंधनों में पाया I वह कुर्सी से इस प्रकार जकड़ा हुआ था कि तनिक भी नही हिल सकता था । तभी बिगेजा ने एक अन्य बटन दबाया और अगले ही पल वह कुर्सी जिस पर वह बंधा हुआ था, ऊपर उठने लगीं I कुर्सी के निचले भाग में फौलाद का सरिया लगा हुआ था जो कमरे के फर्श से बाहर आ रहा था और कुर्सी अधेड़ सहित ऊपर उठ रही थी । उस समय अधेड़ का सिर छत से कुछ ही नीचे था कि चेयर रुक गई ।

"इसका क्या मतलब ?” वह अधेड़, बोला।

"इसका मतलब ये है कि तुम ये तो देख ही रहे हो कि कमरे की छत लोहे की बनी है । ध्यान रहे अगर किसी भी प्रश्न का उत्तर देने की कोशिश न की अथवा मेरी आज्ञाओं का उल्लंघन किया तो एक बटन दबाते ही तुम्हारी खोपडी लोहे की छत से इस तरह टकराएगी जैसे रिवॉल्वर से निकली गोली । उसका परिणाम क्या होगा, तुम सहज ही उसका अनुमान लगा सकतें हो ।” ब्रिगेंजा का लहजा अपेक्षाकृत सख्त
था ।

अधेड़ धीमे से मुस्कराकर बोला "इसकी क्या ज़रूरत थी ब्रिगेंजा ! मै तो यूं ही तुम्हारी बातो का सही ज़वाब दे देता । खैर यूं ही सही, पूछो क्या पूछना है ?”

ब्रिगेंजा ने एक बटन दबाया जिससे अधेड़ के दोनो हाथ स्वतंत्र हो गए ।

ब्रिगेंजा बोला "अब तुम्हारे दोनो हाथ स्वतंत्र हैं। सबसे पहले अपना यह चौधरी वाला कृत्रिम चेहरा उतारो I"

मुस्कराते हुए अधेड़ ने ब्रिगेंजा की आज्ञा का सहर्ष पालन किया । उसने चौधरी वाला फेसमास्क अपने चेहरे से उतार दिया । उसके पीछे एक खूबसूरत नवयुवक छुपा था । वास्तव में युवक सुंदर था । वह मुस्करा रहा था ।

ब्रिगेंजा उसे बडे ध्यान से देखता रह्म किन्तु ज़ब वह उसे पहचान न सका तो उसने प्रश्न किया "कौन हो तुम ?"

"मेरा एक नाम नहीं है ! अलग-अलग स्थानो पर मैंने अलग-अलग नाम रख छोडे है जैसे बेरुत में जिम्बो, न्यूयार्क में मार्टिन, काहिरा में जैब्रीन, चीन में हाईत्तोश इत्यादि ! यूं मैने भारत में अपना नाम संग्राम रखा है I” नवयुवक आराम से मुस्कराता हुआ बता रहा था ।

"ओह! तो तुम नए उभरते इंटरनेशनल अपराधी हो ।” ब्रिगेंजा उसे घूरता हुआ बोला I

"जैसा ठीक समझो ! यू तो मैं हूँ बहुत पुराना !"

"कभी तुम्हारा नाम नहीं सुना !”

----------


## asr335704

"मैं कोई बेवकूफ अपराधी नहीं, जो प्रत्येक स्थान पर एक ही नाम रखकर इंटरपोल के जासूसो की निगाहें का काँटा बनू । मैं अलग-अलग नामों से अपराध करता हूँ ताकि इटरपोल कभी न जान सके कि कोई इंटरनेशनल अपराधी उनकी जडों को खोखली कर रहा है । तुम इसी कारण मुझे नहीं जानते I” युवक निरंतर मुस्करा रहा था ।

"वैसे तुम्हारा वास्तविक नाम क्या है ?” ब्रिगेंजा की बेधडक दृष्टि उसे घूर रही थी।

"वास्तविक्ता पूछो तो मैं अब तक अपने लिए इतने नाम प्रयोग कर चुका हूं कि मैं अपना वास्तविक नाम लेते हुए सकोच में पड़ जाता हूँ कि क्या वास्तव में मेरा यही नाम है । वैसे अच्छा होगा अगर तुम मुझे संग्राम ही कहो I"

"खैर माना कि तुम संग्राम हो I” ब्रिगेंजा बोल उठा “भारत में क्या कर रहे हो ?"

"अगर आप कहे तो एक ही सांस में अपनी पूरी कहानी सुना दूं । उसके बाद जो प्रश्न रह जाए, आप उसे पूछ लेना किंतु कहानी सुनाने से पूर्व मैं आपसे छोटा-सा प्रश्न करना चाहूंग़ा I"

"कैसा प्रश्न ?"

"प्रश्न सिर्फ ये है कि क्या मैं आग के बेटे से बात कर रहा हूं ?”

“इसका उत्तर हाँ में है I” ब्रिगेंजा ने स्वीकार किया I

"बस तो ठीक है I” संग्राम बोला "अब आप सुनिए ! अब से एक हफ्ता पूर्व मैं जिम्बो के नाम से बेरूत में था । मैने अपने कछ साथियों के साथ वहाँ का खजाना लुटने की योजना बनाई । जाने कैसे यह भनक वहाँ की सीक्रेट सर्विस को लग गई । अभी हम लोग अपनी योजना पर विचार कर ही रहे थे कि सीक्रेट एजेंटों ने हमारे हेडक्वार्टर पर हमला बोल दिया परिणास्वरूप वहां आतंक फैल गया । हम सब दोस्त अपनी-अपनी जान बचाकर भागे जिसमें किसी को किसी का पता न रहा कि किसके साथ क्या बीती कौन मरा और कौन मेरी तरह फरार होने में सफ़ल हो गया ? खैर मैंने अपना जिम्बो वाला मेकअप उतार दिया और भारत चला आया । मेरा अगर कोई दोस्त पकडा भी गया होगा तो वे मुझे सिर्फ जिम्बो के रूप में ही जानते हैं । वे नहीं जानते कि जिम्बो के पीछे वास्तविक चेहरा क्या है ? अत: बेरुत की पुलिस जिम्बो को तलाश करती रही जबकि जिम्बो संग्राम में बदल चुका था, ऐसे संग्राम में जो केवल बेरूत पुलिस के लिए ही नहीं बल्कि जनता कि लिए भी भोला और नब परिचित चेहरा था । मैंने स्वंयं को यहां भारतीय पर्यटक बताना प्रारम्भ कर दिया । पुलिस बेचारी क्या जानती थी कि संग्राम ही जिम्बो है । स्वंयं मेरे साथी नहीं जानते थे कि जो व्यक्ति जिम्बो के नाम से उनका साथी है, वास्तव में कुछ और ही है । खैर बेरुत से मैं भारत आया । यहां अधेड़ का रूप धारण करके अपना नाम घासीराम रख लिया । यहां आते ही मैंने आग के बेटों के विषय में सुना । वास्तविकता यह थी कि मैं भारत में किसी ऐसे शक्तिशाली संगठन अपराधी दल की तलाश में था जिसके साथ रहकर मैं कार्य कर सकूँ । इसलिए आग के बेटों से मुलाकात करने में घासीराम बना ही रघुनाध की कोठी की पिछली गली में गया था किन्तु वहाँ किन्ही अनजाने लोगों से टकरा गया । तभी रघुनाथ की कोठी का दरवाजा खुला और एक व्यक्ति वहाँ से कूदकर मेरी सहायता करने लगा । फिर अचानक वे अनजाने लोग पता नहीं कैसे मरने लगे? खैर तभी मिलिट्री के जवानो के गली में आने की ध्वनि ने मुझे चौंकाया । मुझे क्योकि अपने पकडे जाने का भय था, अत: अपने मददगार को धोखा देकर मैं बडी कठिनाई से उस बालक के जरिए वहाँ से निकला और अंत में आज़ जब जिम्बोरा उस लड़की को घसीट रहा था तो मुझे क्रोध आ गया और उससे भिड़ गया । उसके बाद अचानक तुमसे मुलाकात हुई और मैं समझता हूं यह अच्छा हुआ क्योकि मैं तो स्वयं ही तुम्हारे दल में शामिल होना चाहता था ।” संग्राम ने एक गहरी सांस ली ।

----------


## asr335704

ब्रिगेंजा एक ठंडी सांस लेकर बोला-”तो इस समय मैं जो चेहरा देख रहा हूं, क्या यह वास्तविक है ?"

"नकली चेहरा तो तुमने अपनी चालाकी से उतरवा ही लिया । अत: यह चेहरा मेरा वास्तविक चेहरा है, वैसे नाम वास्तविक नहीं है I” संग्राम मुस्कराकर बोला ।

ब्रिगेंजा को उसकी कहानी सुनकर लगा कि वास्तव में यह व्यक्ति काफी दूरदर्शी और चालाक है । शक्ति और लड़ने का ढंग वह देख ही चुका था । वास्तव में ब्रिगेंजा इस व्यक्ति के व्यक्तित्व से प्रभाक्ति था । अत: वह बोला "तो तुम हमारे साथ काम करना चाहते हो ?’"

"पहले ही कह चुका हूं, मैं स्वंयं इसके लिए उत्सुक हूं किंतु अब मैं एक शर्त पर काम करूंगा I”

"शर्त कैसी शर्त ?” ब्रिगेंजा उलझा I

"यही कि में अपनी इस वास्तविक सूरत को छिपाकर प्रत्येक कार्य करूंगा I”

"इससे हमें कोई मतलब नही! वह तुम्हारा अपना काम करने का ढंग है, चाहे किसी भी मेकअप में कार्य करों ।”ब्रि गेंजा उसकी चालाकी पर मुस्कराया I ब्रिगेंजा यह सोचकर मुस्कराया कि कितना धूर्त है यह व्यक्ति जो कभी अपनी असली सूरत को पुलिस रिकॉर्ड में नहीं आने देना चाहता ।

उसके बाद ब्रिगेंजा ने उससे कहा कि उसे आग के स्वामी के सामने पेश किया जाऐगा । फिर बटन दबाकर उसकी कुर्सी साधारण हालत में कर दी गई । उसे बंधनों से मुक्त कर दिया गया । उसने फिर अधेड़ वाला चेहरा लगाया और उसके बाद ब्रिगेंजा की आज्ञा पर उस लड़की को कमरे में भेजा गया ।

कमरा अंदर से फिर बंद कर लिया गया I अब कमरे में वे तीनों थे । लड़की सहमी-सी खडी हो गई I उसकी समझ में कुछ नहीं आ रहा था कि यह सब क्या हो रहा है ? तभी ब्रिगेंजा ने उसकी और देखा । लड़की ने नजरे झुका ली ।

ब्रिगेंजा शांत  और गंभीर स्वर में बोला "बैठ जाओ ।"

वह लड़की होले से उस कुर्सी पर बैठ गई जिसकी ओर ब्रिगेंजा ने इशारा किया था।

----------


## asr335704

"तुम्हारा नाम क्या है ?” ब्रिगेंजा ने पूछा ।

"'स.. स.. सविता ।” लड़खडाते-से शब्दों में उसने संक्षिप्त उत्तर बडी कठिनाई से दिया ।

"'तुम्हें वह आदमी कहाँ से लाया था ?"

"म.. म.. मैं I” वह लड़की गर्दन उठाकर बडी ही कठिनाई से बोली "मैं होटल के बाहर से गुजरती हुई अपनी सहेली के साथ जा रही थी कि उस बदमाश ने मुझे पकड़कर अंदर खदेडा ।” और उसके बाद वह कुछ न कह सकी बल्कि उसके नेत्रों से आंसू निकल पडे और फफककर रो पडी ।

तभी संग्राम बोला "अरे! बडी पागल हो सविता बहन । अब क्यों घबराती हो, तुम्हारा भाई तुम्हारे पास है ।"

"भैया .ऽऽऽऽ. I” सविता इस कठिन समय में एक अनजान को भाई के इस रूप में देखकर भावनाओ में बह गई और संग्राम के सीने से लग गई ।

तभी संग्राम ब्रिगेंजा से बोला "मिस्टर ब्रिगेंजा ! मैंने सविता को अपनी बहन बना लिया है । अत: किसी की भी गंदी नज़र मैं इसकी ओर उठती नहीं देख सकता और इस समय यह ऐसे स्थान पर आ गई है जहां प्रत्येक मर्द की नज़र प्रत्येक स्त्री के लिए गंदी होती है । अत: सबसे पहले मैं चाहूँगा कि सविता को उसके घर पहुँचा दिया जाए ।"

"ठीक है ।” ब्रिगेंजा ने बेहद ही गंभीरता के साथ बोला ”सविता जी! आप कहाँ रहती हैं ?”

"35, गांधी रोड़ I “अब सविता की सिसकियां समाप्त प्राय: हो गई थी ।

"पिता का क्या नाम है ?” ब्रिगेंजा का अगला प्रश्न ।

"मेरे पिता वैज्ञानिक हैं । नाम है प्रोफेसर हेमन्त ।"

“क्या ? प्रोफेसर हेमन्त ??"

और ब्रिगेंजा की खोपडी मानो हवा में चकरा रही थी I

संग्राम ने उसके चेहरे के बदलते भावो को अनुभव किया । ब्रिगेंजा बुरी तरह चौंका है । उसके चेहरे पऱ उभरने-वाले भाव सख्त हो गए हैं । शायद उसके इरादो में भयानक परिवर्तन होने वाला था । ब्रिगेंजा के बदले भाव आने वाले भयानक खतरे के प्रतीक थे ।

*******

----------


## asr335704

नाटे नकाबपोश का रहस्य तो आग के बेटों और आग के स्वामी पर खुल चुका था । उसे देखकर सब आश्चर्यचकित तो रह ही गए थे, किन्तु न जाने उन्होंने क्या सोचा था कि उसे उसका नकाब वापस करके कमरा नंबर चार में एक प्रकार से कैद कर दिया गया । इस समय भी उसके चेहरे पर वही काली नकाब थी I

वैसे नाटे नकाबपोश को आग के बेटों पर अपने रहस्य के खुलने का दुख था किंतु ऐसा लगता था जैसे वह कुछ अंश तक अपनी योजना में सफल भी था । कुछ आग के बेटे उसे इस कमरे में डाल गए थे । कमरा गोल था जिसमें जीरो वाट का छोटा बल्ब जल रहा था । एक तो उसका प्रकाश स्वयं ही अत्यंत क्षीण था, दूसरे बल्ब पर जमी गर्द ने और अधिक सहायता की थी I अत: छोटे से गोल, कमरे में क्षीण सा पीला प्रकाश फैला था I वहाँ सिर्फ एक पलंग था जिस पर कपडे बिछे थे । वह शायद नाटे के सोने अथवा आराम करने के इरादे से डाल दिया गया था और इस समय वह उसी पर पडा न जाने क्या सोच रहा था I

एकाएक नाटे नकाबपोश की निगाह अपने कमरे के दाई और बने एक जंगले पर पडी । वह शायद रोशनदान था जो किसी अन्य कमरे में खुलता था - शायद नंबर पांच में। उसके दिमाग का न जाने कौन सा शरारती कीड़ा कुलबुलाया ।

वह यह सोचने लगा कि कमरा नंबर पांच में कौन है? यह देखने के लिए वह रोशनदान तक पहुँचने का उपाय सोचने लगा । उसे अधिक दिमाग नहीं लगाना पडा । तुरंत और फुर्ती के साथ, किंतु इस सतर्कता के साथ कि कहीं कोई आहट उत्पन्न न हो, उसने पलंग से समस्त कपडे समेट एक ओर को रख दिए और पलगं उठाकर रोशनदान के नीचे दुपाया खडा किया । पलंग का दूसरा सिरा रोशनदान तक लगभग पहुँच ही गया । उसने फुर्ती के साथ कमरा अंदर से बंद किया ताकि अचानक ही कोई अंदर ना आ सके ।

फिर वह फुर्ती के साथ पलंग पर चढ गया और बहुत ही सतर्कता के साथ कमरा नंबर पांच में झाँका । वहाँ विकास था जो अपने पलंग पर बैठा बडे आराम से कछ गुनगुना रहा था । देखने में विकास तनिक भी चिंतित नजर नहीं आता था । वह पूर्ण लापरवाह था मानो इस कैद की उसे लेशमात्र भी चिंता नहीं है ।

उस शरारती को देखकर नाटे साए के अधरों पर धीमी सी मुस्कान नृत्य कर उठी। अगले ही पल उसने अपने मुख से सी-सी की धीमी किन्तु ऐसी ध्वनि निकाली जिसे पलंग पर बैठे विकास ने सुन लिया। विकास इस आवाज को सुनकर धीमे से चौंका । एक झटके के साथ उसकी बडी-बडी आंखे रोशनदान की ओर उठ गई । वह अभी कुछ बोलने ही जा रहा था कि नाटे स्याहपोश ने तुरंत उसे चुप रहने का संकेत किया।। विकास एकदम चुप हो गया और ध्यान से उसे देखने लगा ।

स्याहपोश ने उसे रोशनदान तक आने का संकेत किया । विकास ने भी सांकेतिक भाषा में ही पूछा "कैसे ?” संकेत में ही नाटे ने विकास को रोशनदान तक आने की तरकीब बताई । विकास ने भी अपनी कोठरी की सांकल अंदर से बंद की और उसी प्रकार रोशनदान के नीचे पलंग लगाकर रोशनदान तक आ गया ।

"इन्होंने तुम्हें कोई यातना तो नहीं दी ?” तभी नाटा साया बोला ।

“नहीं। यहां मैं आराम से हूँ ।” विकास तुरंत बोला "किन्तु तुम यहां कैसे फंस गए ।”

----------


## asr335704

"परिस्थिति बडे अजीब मोड़ ले रही हैं ।” नाटा अत्यंत गंभीर स्वर में बोला "मेरा विचार था कि प्रोफेसर हेमन्त ही आग के बेटों का सरदार है । अब ऐसा लगता हैं कि कोई और ही है । प्रोफेसऱ हेमन्त तुम्हारे द्वारा स्टार से ड़राया जाना आग के बेटों से कुछ अलग सी ही बात लगती है । मेरे विचार से उसका ड़रना और यह केस अलग-अलग बात है क्योंकि ये लोग हेमन्त का अपहरण करके लाए है और इनके चीफ़ ने उसे कमरा नंबर एक में रखने का आदेश दिया है ।"

"तो इसका मतलब हमारा सोचना गलत साबित हो गया ।“ विकास भी रहस्यम स्वर में फुसफ़साया ।

"ऐसा ही लगता है क्योंकि उन्होंने स्वयं प्रोफेसर हेमन्त को उठवाया है ।"

“किन्तु अगर प्रोफेसर हेमन्त का आग के बेटों से कोई संबंध नहीं है तो अपहरण उसी का क्यों करवाया गया ?”

"इस प्रश्न का उत्तर अभी पूर्ण रूप से मैं कछ नहीं दे सकता। अनुमान के आधार पर मैं यह कह सकता हूँ कि शायद हेमन्त से कोई खतरा उत्पन्न हो गया होगा ।” दोनो की बाते अत्यंत धीमे और रहस्यमय ढंग से हो रही थीं ।

"कहीं प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के अपहरण के पीछे उनकी विजय अंकल से की गई वह घोषणा तो नही जिसमें उन्होंने दो-तीन दिन में आग के बेटों को विफल कर देने के विषय में कहा था ?” विकास का स्वर अत्यंत धीमा था ।

"संभव है, वह कारण भी रहा हो किंतु इन्हें उस घोषणा का पता कैसे लगा होगा ?"

"ऐसे दलों के हाथ बहुत लम्बे होते हैं ! किसी भी तरीके से पता लगा सकते हैं ।"

"खैर सब पता लग जाएगा !” नाटा साया बोला "अब तुम एक अन्य घटना सुनो जिसे तुम सुनकर निश्चित रूप से चौंक पडोगे I” नाटा साया अत्यंत रहस्यमय प्रतीत होता था।

"कैसी घटना ?”

"आप के बेटों पर मेरा रहस्य खुल चुका हैं ।” वह मुस्कराकर बोला ।

"क्या कहा ? कैसे ?” वास्तव में विकास चौंक पडा । फिर बोला "अब इस षडयन्त्र का लाभ ही क्या रहा?"

"मज़बूऱी है !” नाटा बोला "लो अब यह नकाब तुम पहनो !” कहते हुए नाटे ने अपना हाथ नकाब को उतारने के लिए बढाया ही था कि वह बुरी तरह चौंक पडा ।

कोई व्यक्ति बाहर से उसकी कोठरी का दरवाजा खटखटा रहा था ।

********

----------


## asr335704

यह जानते ही कि सामने बैठी लड़की प्रोफेसर हेमन्त की लड़की हैं, ब्रिगेंजा का दृष्टिकोण उसके प्रति एकदम बदल गया । अभी तक विचार था कि संग्राम की भावनाओ को ध्यान में रखकर वह इस लड़की को सकुशल अपने पर पहुँचा देगा लेकिन यह जानने के बाद कि सविता हेमन्त की लड़की है-उसके दिमाग में एकदम कई बाते घूम गई। क्षणमात्र में उसने निश्चय किया कि सविता आग के बेटों की प्रगति को चार चांद लगा सकती है ।

ब्रिगेंजा को पता था कि उनके दल ने हेमन्त का अपहरण इसलिए किया है क्योंकि वह एक प्रगतिशील वैज्ञानिक हैं। उसके वैज्ञानिक मस्तिष्क को प्राप्त करने के लिए ही उसका अपहरण किया गया है ताकि वह आग के बेटों के लिए काम करने लगे ।

एक क्षण में ही ब्रिगेंजा के दिमाग में सब कुछ घूम गया । ब्रिगेंजा यह जानता था कि हेमन्त एक भारतीय वैज्ञानिक है जो स्वभाव से बडे दृढ जिददी होते हैं और किसी भी कीमत पर अपने दिमाग को शत्रुओं को अथवा अपराधियों को नहीं बेचतें हैं । यानी कि ब्रिगेंजा को संदेह था कि प्रोफेसर हेमन्त उनके लिए काम करने के लिए तैयार हो जाएगा और अगर ऐसी स्थिति आती है तो सविता उनके लिए वरदान सिद्भ हो सकती है ।

अपनी बेटी की यातनाए शायद हेमन्त न देख सके और वह उऩके लिए कार्य करने के लिए बाध्य हो जाए । मतलब ये कि इस समय ब्रिगेंजा के हाथ में सविता के रूप में एक हीरा था जिसे वह किसी भी मूल्य पर खो नहीं सकता था । यही कारण था कि उसके चेहरे भाव परिवर्तित हो गये । आँखों में दृढता उभर आई ।

वह बोला "मैं तुमसे अकेले में कुछ बाते करना चाहता हूं ।” उसका संकेत संग्राम की ओऱ था । 

"क्या मतलब? “ इस बार संग्राम उछल गया ।

सविता के मुखडे पर फिर परेशानी के लक्षण उभर आए । उसके बाद अपने आदमियो को बुलाकर ब्रिगेंजा ने सविता को बाहर भेजा और फिर अंदर से दरवाजा बंद करके वह संग्राम की ओर घूम गया और अत्यंत गंभीर स्वर में बोला “क्या तुम वास्तव में इंटरनेशनल अपराधी हो ?”

“क्या मतलब? इसमे संदेह क्या है ?” संग्राम बुरी तरह चौंककर बोला ।

“तुम फर्ज को अधिक महत्व देते हो अथवा भावनाओं को ?” ब्रिगेंजा का अगला रहस्यपूर्ण प्रश्न ।

"तुम कहना क्या चाहतें हो। मैं तुम्हारा मतलब नहीं समझ पा रहा हूँ ।"

"मैं सिर्फ अपने प्रश्नों का संक्षिप्त उत्तर चाहता हूं। I सीधा उत्तर दो कि तुम फर्ज और भावनाओं में से किसे सर्वोपरि मानते हो ?” ब्रिगेंजा इस समय अत्यधिक गंभीर स्वर में बाते कर रहा था ।

"कोई भी व्यक्ति जो फर्ज को भूलकर भावनाओ में बहता होगा, इंटरनेशनल अपराधी नहीं बन सकता और संक्षिप्त उत्तर यह है कि मेरे सिद्धातों की सूची में सर्वोपरि फर्ज है, उसके बाद भावनाएं ।” संग्राम का गंभीर उत्तर ।

"वेरी गुड !” ब्रिगेंजा प्रशंसनीय स्वर में बोला "मुझे तुमसे यही आशा थी । अब मेरी बात ध्यान से सुनो ।"

ब्रिगेंजा ने अपनी बात कुछ इस प्रकार सुनाई "ये लड़की जिसे तुमने बहन बनाया है यानी सविता, हमारे गिरोह की प्रगति के लिए एक अत्यंत ही आवश्यक मोहरा है । जैसा कि तुमने सुना उसके पिता हेमन्त भारत के एक बडे वैज्ञानिक हैं । तुम जानते हो कि आग के बेटों का समस्त खेल विज्ञान पर आधारित है । सविता के ज़रिए हमे एक बड़ा वैज्ञानिक हेमन्त प्राप्त हो सकता है।"

----------


## asr335704

संग्राम ब्रिगेंजा के कुछ ही शब्दों से उसका अभिप्राय समझ गया । किंतु उसके चेहरे के भावों में किसी प्रकार का परिवर्तन न आया ।

वह ब्रिगेंजा की आंखो में घूरता हूआ बोला "वास्तव में मुझें तुमने काफी दुविधापूर्ण स्थिति में फंसा दिया है । तुम्हारे किसी काम के बीच में न तो मुझे आना चाहिए और न ही मैं आ सकता हूँ । किन्तु तुमसे मैं व्यक्तिगत रूप से इतना जरूर कहूंगा कि सविता पर कोई बुरी नजर न डाले । वैसे तुम और तुम्हा दल जैसे कार्य करना चाहे, उसमें मैं बाधा डालने की न तो शक्ति रखता हूँ और न ही डालूँगा ।"

"वेरी गुड I” ब्रिगेंजा खुश होकर बोला "मानता हूँ कि तुम वास्तव में इंटरनेशनल अपराधी हो। प्रारम्भ में तुम्हें चीफ के पास आँखों पर पट्टी बाँधकर चलना होगा ये हमारा कानून है I"

इसके उत्तर में संग्राम मुस्कराकर बोला "मैं जानता हूँ । अक्सर ऐसे दलों का यह प्रथम कानून होता है ।"

********

लगभग एक ही साथ संग्राम और सविता की आंखो से पट्टियां हटाई गई I उन्होंने स्वयं को एक विशाल गोल हॉल में पाया। उनके चारों तरफ़ लगभग तीस शक्तिशाली इंसान ग्रीन कपडे पहने हुए खड़े थे । कुछ देर तक तो वे दोनों अपने चारों ओर का निरीक्षण करते रहे । फिर उन दोनों की निगाह सामने ब्रिगेंजा पर स्थिर हो गई जो मुस्करा रहा था ।

कुछ देर तक वे उसे देखते रहे, फिर वे आपस में एक-दूसरे को देखने लगे I

सविता तो बेचारी सहमी-सी थी । उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि उसे घर पहुचाने का प्रोगाम स्वयं अधेड़ ने क्यों त्याग दिया और उसके साथ ये उपन्यासों जैसी घटनाएं क्यों हो रही हें ।

उसके लिए इस समय एकमात्र सहारा उसका वह भाई ही था, जो इस समय भी उसी अधेड़ के रूप में था । अंत: उसने अपने भाई से हमेशा अपने साथ रहने की प्रार्थना की थी, जिसे अधेड़ के मेकअप के पीछे छुपे संग्राम ने सहर्ष स्वीकार कर लिया । सविता अपनी प्रत्येक परेशानी उसे इस प्रकार बताती मानो वे एक ही कोख के बचपन से साथ ही खेले हों I बताती भी क्यों नही ! जमाने की इस भीड़ मे जहां आज प्रत्येक मर्द प्रत्येक औरत पर बाज की भांति झपटता है, ऐसे समाज में उसे सिर्फ यह अधेड़ ही पवित्र लगा था | उसे लग रहा था जैसे यह अधेड़ ही सब कुछ है ।

संग्राम भी वास्तव में प्रत्येक पल उसके साथ था | न जाने क्यों उसे भी राक्षसों के बीच फंसी लड़की से सहानुभूति हो गई थी ।

"कुछ समय पश्चात आप लोगों की भेंट मेरे चीफ से होगी ।” ब्रिगेंजा ने कहा ।

----------


## asr335704

दोनों ही शांत  रहे । सविता ने अधेड़ की और देखा तो उसे मुस्कराते पाया । उस सीथी-सादी लड़की के दिमाग में कुछ नहीं आ रहा था कि यह सब क्या चक्कर है ?

अब तो उसके लिए उसका भाई भी रहस्य बनता जा रहा था । उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि इस कठिन परिस्थिति में भी वह मुस्करा रहा है । कमरे के अंदर अकेले में ब्रिगेंजा और उसमें क्या बातें हुई हैं ?

अभी प्रत्येक व्यक्ति अपने निजी विचारों में उलझा हुआ था कि धीमे-धीमे चमचमाते हाल का प्रकाश मानो सिमटने-सा लगा। अंत में उस समय जबकि स्टेज पर विचित्र बल्बो वाले नकाबपोश के रूप में आग का स्वामी प्रकट हुआ, हॉल में धुंधला सा प्रकाश प्रसारित था । ऐसा प्रकाश जिसमें एक इंसान दूसरे इंसान की सूरत पहचान सकता था ।

स्टेज पर उसके आगमन पर समस्त आग के बेटे श्रद्धा के साथ झुक गये | सविता आश्चर्य के साथ सब कुछ देख रही थी जबकि संग्राम के होंठों पर अब भी एक विचित्र-सी मुस्कान थी ।

"बेटा नंबर गर्मीला सेशन ।” हॉल में रहस्यमय नकाबपोश का भर्राया हुआ स्वर गूँजा ।

"यस महान स्वामी ।” ब्रिगेंजा आगे बढता हुआ बोला ।

"मिस्टर संग्राम की सारी कहानी हम जान चुके हैं | इन्हें अपने दल के समस्त नियम बता देना I”

"जैसी आज्ञा महान स्वामी ।” ब्रिगेंजा बोला ।

"तुमने इस सविता नाम की लड़की को यहां लाकर वास्तव में प्रशंसनीय कार्य किया है मिस्टर गर्मीला सेशन । वास्तव में यह लड़की हमारे दल को एक बडा मस्तिष्क दे सकती है I"

उसकी बात सुनकर सविता कुछ बोलने ही जा रही थी कि संग्राम ने आंखो-ही-आँखों में उसे चुप रहने का संकेत किया ।

उन्होने सुना, आग का स्वामी कह रहा था "खैर! सबसे पहले में आप लोगों को जासूसों के एक षड़यंत्र के पर्दाफाश का एक खेल दिखाता हूँ।” चीफ की आवाज हाल में गूंज रही थी “कुछ आग के बेटे तो वह खेल देख ही चुके हैं किंतु कुछ ने नहीं देखा है । आज सभी के सामने इन जासूसों के षड्यंत्र का पर्दाफाश किया जाएगा और साथ ही सजा भी दी जाएगी ।"

समूचे हॉल में सन्नाटा व्याप्त रहा ।

"मिस्टर दर्बीला सेशन !” आवाज गूंजी ।

"यस महान स्वामी ।” एक अन्य इंसान आगे बढकर आदर से बोला ।

"तुम तुरंत अपनी टोली के साथ विकास, विजय और उस नाटे को हॉल में ले आओ ।"

----------


## asr335704

"ओके महान स्वामी ।” कहकर वह हाल के दाईं ओर बने दरवाजे की ओर बढा ।

उसके साथ उसके पांच साथी भी थे । सभी लोग उत्सुकता से उनके आगमन की प्रतीक्षा करते रहे I

अभी कठिनता से तीन मिनट ही व्यतीत हुए थे कि दर्बीला सेशन बदहवास-सा भागता हुआ हाल में प्रविष्ट हुआ | उसकॅ चेहरे पर हवाईया उड़ रही थीं । घबराया-सा वह बोला "महान स्वामी ! विजय कैद से फरार हो गया ।"

“क्या कहा ? विजय गायब हो गया ?” सभी के मुख से निकला |वास्तव में इन शब्दों ने हाल में विस्फोट का कार्य किया I सभी लोग हतप्रभ-से रह गए ।

आग का स्वामी खतरनाक ढंग से गुर्राया "नंबर दर्बीला सेशन। तुम अपनी समस्त टुकडी के साथ विजय की कोठी तथा उन सभी स्थानों पर अपना जाल फैला दो जहां वह जा सकता है - जैसे रघुनाथ की कोठी, कोतवाली इत्यादि I"

"ओके सर ।” दर्बीला सेशन ने कहा और हॉल से बाहर निकला । इस बार उसके साथ दस साथी थे ।

उनके जाने के पश्चात नकाबपोश बडे रहस्यमय स्वर में बोला “वह बेवकूफ शायद फरार होकर यह समझ रहा है कि वह आग के बेटों का कुछ बिगाड़ लेगा | किन्तु उसे यह नहीं मालूम कि आग के बेटे तो उस महान शक्ति के तुच्छ सेवक हैं जिसके रहते वह आग के बेटों का कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकता । खैर छोडो । हमें कोई विशेष चिंता नहीं है I अब आप लोग जासूसों का चौंका देने वाला षड्यंत्र देखिए।” स्वामी बोला I

हॉल में विकास और नाटे को ले आया गया । वे दोनो चुपचाप आमने-सामने वाली कुर्सिंयों पर बैठ गए ।

तभी नकाबपोश की आवाज फिर गूँजी "मिस्टर ब्रिगेंजा, इस नाटे का नकाब उतारो तो तुम्हें मालूम हो जाएगा कि जासूसों ने आग के बेटों के विरुद्ध कितनी गहरी साजिश का निर्माण किया था ? आप लोग इस नाटे का नकाब उतारने के बाद चौंके बिना न रह सकेंगे !"

इधर स्वामी के शब्द हॉल में गूज़ रहे थे, उधर ब्रिगेंजा आज्ञा का पालन करता हुआ नाटे के निकट पहुँचा और फिर स्याह नाटे का नकाब नोचने के लिए हाथ बढाया । स्वयं ब्रिगेंजा का दिल धड़का । अन्य लोगों की जिज्ञासा भी चरम सीमा पर पहुँच गई । सभी जानना चाहते थे कि इस नकाब के पीछे कौन-सा शातिर छुपा है ? और फिर उसने आग के बेटों के बिरूद्ध कौन-स्रा षड़यंत्र रचा हैं ?

और उस समय जबकि ब्रिगेंजा ने एक झटके के साथ नाटे का नकाब नोच लिया । हॉल में उपस्थित आदमियों की भय-मिश्रित चीखे निकल गई । वे आश्चर्य के साथ उस नाटे को देखने लगे ।

खुद ब्रिगेंजा उसके चेहरे पर नज़र पड़ते ही इस प्रकार उछल पडा मानो उसे पैरों के नीचे से फ़र्श हट गया हो । कदम पीछे हटाकर वह गजब की हैरत के साथ बोला "विकास !”

----------


## asr335704

वास्तव में वह नाटा विकास के अतिरिक्त अन्य कोई भी नहीं था । विकास के प्यारे अधरों पर इस समय गजब की शरारती मुस्कान थी । सभी व्यक्ति हैरत से कभी नाटे के रूप में विकास को देखते और कभी सामने बैठे दूसरे विकास को जो चुपचाप बैठा था ।

सभी इस लड़के की शातिराना चाल पर आश्चर्यचकित रह गए । सविता तो मानो स्वप्न देख रही थी । ब्रिगेंजा अब भी आंखे फाड़े उस खतरनाक लड़के को देख रहा था ।

अचानक विकास ने उन सभी को आश्वर्य के सागर में डूबने से बचाया "मैं आप लोगों को एक दिलज़ली सुनाने यहां आया हू।” उसके बोलने से वह बाहर आए ।

सभी चौंके, किंतु तभी नकाबपोश बोला “आप आमने सामने बैठे इन दो विकासों को देखकर शायद हैरत में पड़ गए हैं । अत्: मैं आपको बता दू कि वास्तव में विकास इतना खतरनाक लड़का है कि इसने इस षड़यंत्र में सिर्फ मुझे ही नहीं, बल्कि हमारी उस शक्ति को भी धोखा दिया है जिसके हम तुच्छ सेवक हैं।” वह सांस लेने के लिए थमा और फिर बोला ”हमने इस लड़के के अपहरण की योजना बनाई, किंतु न जाने कैसे इस खतरनाक लड़के को उसका ज्ञान हो गया | इसने एक शातिराना चाल चलते हुए अपने एक विशेष दोस्त को सब कुछ बताकर अपना मेकअप अपने उस दोस्त पर कर दिया जो अभी तक दूसरी कुर्सी पर बैठा हुआ है । विकास स्वयं काले कपडे पहनकर जासूसी करने लगा ।”

विकास चुप था किन्तु समस्त हॉल आश्चर्य के सागर में गोते लगा रहा था ।

ब्रिगेंजा आगे बढकर बोला "लेकिन क्या कोई लड़का इस अल्पायु में इतना खतरनाक और चालाक हो सकता है या इतना सुंदर मेकअप कर सकता है ?"

“उदाहरण तुम्हारे सामने है ब्रिगेंजा ।” नकाबपोश बोला "वास्तव में अभी विकास की आयु सिर्फ ग्यारह वर्ष है किंतु वह इतनी कुशाग्र बुद्धि रखता है! न सिर्फ बुद्धि रखता है बल्कि अनेक हुनर भी । जैसे तुम उसका जीता जागता हुनर मेकअप देख रहे हो । नकली विकास कही से भी नकली नहीं नजर आता !"

"असंभव महान स्वामी असंभव !” बिगेंजा बोला ”इस अल्पायू में न तो कोई लड़का इतना खतरनाक हो सकता है और न इतने हुनर रख सकता है ।”

“किसी हद तक तुम ठीक भी कह रहे हो ब्रिगेंजा !” नकाबपोश बोला "किन्तु विकास के विषय में प्रसिद्ध है कि इन सभी कामों में इसे अंतर्राष्ट्रीय अपराधी अलफांसे ने दक्ष किया है । वह इसे आज से एक वर्ष पहले उठाकर ले गया था और इन खतरनाक कामों में इसे दक्ष किया था । सारा विश्व जानता है कि अलफांसे ने इसे खतरनाक-से-खतरनाक कार्य और हुनर में दक्ष करके इतना खतरनाक लड़का बना दिया था कि इसने स्पेस में बसे मर्डरलैंड को तबाह कर दिया था । प्रिसेज जैक्सन जैसी महान हस्ती भी इससे पराजित हो गई थी । ये ठीक है कि इतने-से लड़के को इतने कार्यों में दक्ष देखकर आश्चर्य होता है। किन्तु हमें याद रखना चाहिए कि इसका इतना दक्ष होना आश्चर्यजनक निःसंदेह है, किन्तु असंभव कदापि नहीं । दक्ष करने से तो बुद्धिहीन जानवर भी दक्ष हो जाते हैं, फिर यह तो एक विलक्षण बुद्धि वाला बालक है । तुम्हें विकास पर अविश्वास नहीं करना चाहिए, बल्कि उससे कुछ शिक्षा लेनी चाहिए I”

ब्रिगेंजा सहित सभी विकास को आश्चर्य से देख रहे थे |

----------


## asr335704

फिर नकाबपोश की आवाज़ गूंजी " बेटे विकास, अब तुम्हारी कोई भी चलाकी दिखाने का प्रयास तुम्हारी बुद्धिमत्ता का नहीं बल्कि वुद्धिहीनता का ही परिचय देगा, क्योंकि इस समय तुम कुछ भी करने की स्थिति में नहीं हो ।"

"मैं आप लोगों को एक दिलज़ली सुनाने की स्थिति में अवश्य हूं।” विकास शरारत के साथ मुस्कराकर बोला I

“तुम्हारी दिलजली उस समय सुनी जाएगी, जब तुम्हें षड्यंत्र के लिए आग के बेटे सजा देंगे। किन्तु उससे पहले तुम एक खेल और देखो ।” कहकर नकाबपोश ने ब्रिगेंजा से कहा “मिस्टर ब्रिगेंजा, प्रोफेसर को लाया जाए ।"

तब, जबकि ब्रिगेंजा अपने चीफ की आज्ञानुसर प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के साथ हॉल में प्रविष्ट हुआ तो सविता बुरी तरह चीखी और वह दौड़कर अभी अपने बाबुल के पास तक पहुँचना ही चाहती थी कि दो आग के बेटों ने उसे पकड़ लिया I प्रोफेसर हेमन्त भी अनायास ही अपनी पुत्री को यहां देखकर बुरी तरह चौंक पडे और बेटी-बेटी कहते बांहें फैलाते हुए उसकी ओर लपके, किंतु ब्रिगेंजा ने उन्हें पकड़ लिया और उन्हें अपने इरादों में सफल न होने दिया ।

एक तरफ बेटी का और दूसरी और बाबुल का हृदय एक-दूसरे के गले मिलने के लिए तड़प उटा । दोनो को सख्ती के साथ जकड़ लिया गया था I चौंका संग्राम भी था । वह इसलिए चौंका था, क्योकि ब्रिगेंजा ने सविता के मुख से यह सुनकर कि वह हेमन्त की बेटी है, उसे इस प्रकार रोका था मानो प्रोफेसर हेमन्त को फंसाने की यह स्कीम अचानक ही उसके दिमाग में आई हो। जबकि प्रोफेसर हेमन्त का यहां पूर्व उपस्थित होना नि:संदेह इस बात का प्रमाण था कि इन लोगों की पहले से ही कोई योजना थी । उसके दिमाग में तुरंत आया, कही आग के बेटे उसे भी तो गहरी साजिश में नहीं फंसा रहे । किन्तु अभी वह न जाने क्या सोचकर शांत ही रहा और ध्यान से हाल की स्थिति का जायजा लेने लगा।

प्रोफेसर हेमन्त बुरी तरह से चीख रहा था "कमीनो, जालिमो ! क्या तुम्हारा पेट मेरे ही अपहरण से नहीं भरा जो मेरी बेटी को भी ले आए ? तुम लोगों की हमसे क्या दुश्मनी है ? सविता को छोड़ दो जालिमो ! सविता को छोड़ दो I”

"घबराओ नहीं प्रोफेसर। ” रहस्यमय नकाबपोश गुर्राया "न हम लोगों की तुमसे शत्रुता हैं और न ही तुम्हारी बेटी से | हम लोग तो जनसेवा के लिए तुम्हारे वैज्ञानिक दिमाग को अपने साथ लाना चाहते हैं। तुम हमारा साथ देने के लिए शायद साधारण ढंग से तैयार न हो, इस भय से सविता को उठा लाए है ताकि अपनी बेटी की अस्मत और जान के मूल्य में तुम हमारा साथ देने के लिए तैयार हो जाओ | बोलो, अपनी बेटी प्यारी है तो तुम्हें हमारा साथ देना होगा I”.

"ओह !” प्रोफेसर हेमन्त सब समझ गए “तो तुम बेटी का भय दिखाकर एक वैज्ञानिक को खरीद लेना चाहते हो ताकि तुम लोग जनकल्याण के नाम पर जनता का शोषण करते रहो, बैंकों को लूटते रहो, बडे-से-बड़ा अपराध करते रहो | दुनिया में विज्ञान का दुरुपयोग करके दुनिया को भयभीत कर सको | किंतु याद रखो कि मैं भारतीय हूं, भारतीय के लिए सर्वप्रथम देशप्रेम है और उसके बाद कोई अन्य प्रेम, चाहे वह औलाद प्रेम ही क्यों न हो ।" प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के चेहरे पर दृढता के भाव उभर आए ।

----------


## asr335704

“अपनी बेटी की लुटती अस्मत अपनी आँखों के सामने देख सकोगे प्रोफेसर ?” नकाबपोश भयानक स्वर में गुर्राया ।

प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के मस्तिष्क को नकाबपोश के शब्द सुनकर एक तीव्र झटका लगा । उनकी भावनाएं जैसे एकदम उजागर हो गई । उनकी बेटी पर झपटते हुए राक्षस उनकी आँखों के सामने घूम गए ।

उफ् ! कितना खौफनाक और घृणात्मक दृश्य ! प्रोफेसर हेमन्त कल्पना करके भी कांप उठे ।

अगले ही पल वे गिड़गिडाने लगे "नहीं-नहीं! तुम लोग ऐसा नहीं कर सकते । क्या तुम्हारी कोई बेटी नहीं। क्या सविता तुम्हारी बेटी जैसी नहीं ?"

"'बको मत प्रोफेसर! बोलो क्या मंजूर है ? हमारे लिए काम करना या… !"

सविता सब कुछ सुनकर स्तब्ध सी रह गई । वह अपने पिता की परेशानी समझती थी किन्तु कर क्या सकती थी ?

परिस्थिति वास्तव में ही विचित्रता के साथ बदली थी । प्यार से वह अपने बाबुल को देख रही थी कि तभी वह बुरी तरह चौंक पडी | उसकी बडी-बडी और प्यारी आंखे संदेह से सिकुड़ गई तथा वह एकदम बोली "मैं कुछ कहना चाहती हूं ।"

उसके वाक्य पर सबने उसकी ओर देखा, उसके बाबुल ने भी | 

फिर सविता बोली "मैं पहले मिस्टर संग्राम से कुछ पूछना चाहती हूं ।”

“इजाजत है ।” नकाबपोश की गुर्राहट-भरी आवाज गूंजी | 

तभी संग्राम सविता के निकट आया ओर अपना कान सविता के करीब कर दिया । सविता उसके कान में फुसफुसाई।

और अगला पल I

वास्तव में ही बडा भयानक, बडा खौफ़नाक, अत्यंत हैरतअंगेज़ था ! इतना आश्चर्यपूर्ण कि ब्रिगेंजा भी चौंक पड़ा ।

हुआ ये कि सविता के शब्द सुनते ही संग्राम के जिस्म में मानो विद्युत का संचार हुआ ।

भयानक तेजी के साथ वह झपटा और इससे पूर्व कि कोई भी समझ सके, उसने उछलकर ब्रिगेंजा की कनपटी पर रिवॉल्वर रखा और चीखा "अगर कोई भी हिला तो मैं ब्रिगेंजा को गोली मार दूगा I” सभी स्तब्ध रह गए ! स्वयं ब्रिगेंजा भी । किसी की समझ में संग्राम का यह परिवर्तन नहीं आया । अपनी रिवॉल्वर का दबाव ब्रिगेंजा की गर्दन पर बढाकर संग्राम गुर्राया "प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के हाथ में वह अंगूठी नहीं है जिस पर एक सर्प बना हुआ है । तुम लोग शायद नकली हेमन्त दिखाकर मुझे और सविता को किसी षड्यंत्र में फंसाना चाहते हो । किंतु तुम मुझे अभी तक नहीं पहचानते प्यारे आग के बेटों | और मिस्टर ब्रिगेंजा, मेरा वास्तविक नाम संग्राम सिंह नहीं बल्कि अलफांसे है ।"

----------


## asr335704

“अलफांसे। ऽऽऽऽऽऽ। ..!"

लगभग सभी के मुख से आश्चर्य के साथ निकला । सभी लोग हैरत से उसे देख रहे थे ।

अलफांसे फिर गुर्राया ”यस बेटे ब्रिगेंजा | मुझे अलफांसे कहते है । तुम्हें जो कहानी मैंने सुनाई, वह मेरी काल्पनिक कहानी के अतिरिक्त और कुछ भी नहीं थी । वास्तविकता ये है कि रैना भाभी के अपहरण के विषय सुनकर मैं वहाँ पहुँचा | वहाँ कुछ भी नहीं हुआ, फिर होटल सेविना पहुँचा | मैं जानता था कि यह होटल आग के बेटों का है । तुम्हारी नजरों में आने के लिए जिम्बोरा को परास्त करने का मुझे अच्छा अवसर मिला I आग के स्वामी तक पहुँचने के लिए यह नितांत आवश्यक था कि मैं तुम्हें यह न बताऊ कि मैं अलफांसे हूँ क्योंकि यह बताने पर आग के बेटों वाले मुझे गिरोह में लेने से इंकार कर देते ! तुमने सिर्फ ये समझा कि इस अधेड़ के पीछे वास्तविक चेहरा छुपा है । यह नहीं सोचा कि अधेड़ के मेकअप के नीचे भी एक मेकअप हैं और उसी मेकअप के पीछे मेरा वास्तविक चेहरा है जो अलफांसे के अतिरिक्त किसी का नहीं I"

समस्त हाल इस रहस्योदघाटन से स्तब्ध व सन्न रह गया | कोई कुछ करने को स्थिति में न था | 

अलफांसे अत्यंत सतर्क नजर आता था I वह रिवॉल्वर का दबाव बढाकर गुर्राया "बोलो कहाँ है असली प्रोफेसर ।"

सभी लोग स्तब्ध-से इस उलटती हुई बाजी को देख रहे थे । इस रहस्य पर विकास भी आश्चर्यचकित था कि संग्राम वास्तव में उसके क्राइमर अंकल अलफांसे है । अभी अलफांसे कुछ कहने ही वाला था कि ब्रिगेंजा बड़े रहस्यमय स्वर में बोला "मिस्टर अलफांसे  ! माना कि तुमने रिवॉल्वर ब्रिगेंजा की गुद्दी पर लगा रखा है | मगर तुम इस समय आग के बेटों के अड्डे पर खडे हो जहां रिवॉल्वर बेकार हो जाते हैं I” समस्त हाल इस समय ब्रिगेंजा के रहस्यमय वाक्य में उलझकर रह गया। उनकी समझ में नहीं आया कि रिवॉल्वर के साए में होने पर भी ब्रिगेंजा आखिर इतने दृढ शब्दों का प्रयोग कैसे कर रहा है ?

तभी अलफांसे गुर्राया "अधिक चालाक बनने की चेष्टा मत करो बेटे ब्रिगेंजा, वर्ना ये गोली तुम्हें अंतरिक्ष की सैर करा देगी I"

"कोशिश करके देख लो I” ब्रिगेंजा रहस्यमय स्वर में बोला "ब्रिगेंजा इतना मूर्ख नहीं कि कोई इस हाल में पहली बार आए और वह उसके रिवॉल्वर में गोलियां छोड़ दे ।"

समस्त हाल ब्रिगेंजा की बातो का रहस्य समझ गया I अगले ही पल अलफांसे आग के बेटों की कैद में था I

विकास ने पहली बार अलफांसे को मात खाते देखा था |

----------


## asr335704

और वास्तव में अगले ही पल जो हरकत ब्रिगेंजा ने की, वह इतनी आश्चर्यजनक थी कि हाल में उपस्थित सभी व्यक्ति न सिर्फ चौंक पड़े बल्कि इस प्रकार उछले मानो अपनी आंखो के सामने सागर को सूखते देख रहे हो । वास्तव में ब्रिगेंजा द्वारा किया गया यह कार्य अपने अंदर इतने आश्चर्य समेटे हुए था कि प्रत्येक व्यक्ति की आंखे हैरत से फैल गई । हुआ यह था कि न जाने ब्रिगेंजा ने क्या देखा था कि वह भयानक तेजी के साथ झपटा | इससे पूर्व कि कोई कुछ समझ पाता, ब्रिगेंजा ने अपना रिवॉल्वर निकालकर सविता के माथे पर लगा दिया और भयानकता के साथ गरजा "अगर किसी ने भी हिलने की कोशिश की तो मैं इस लड़की को गोली मार दूंगा ।” वास्तव में ब्रिगेंजा की हरकत चौंका देने वाली थी सभी आश्चर्यचकित रह गए ।

चौंककर आग का स्वामी बोला "ब्रिगेंजा! ये क्या पागलपन है? इस लड़की से तुम्हारा क्या मतलब है ?”

"मेरा तो नहीं। किन्तु तुम्हारा संबंध बहुत गहरा है बेटे आग के स्वामी I” ब्रिगेंजा सविता के माथे से रिवॉल्वर सटाए चीखा "बेटे लूमड़ मियां ।” इस बार ब्रिगेंजा का स्वर बिलकुल ही परिवर्तित हो चुका था । समस्त हाल एक बार फिर इस नवीन रहस्योद्घाटन पर आचर्यचकित रह गया । स्वयं अलफांसे की आंखे आश्चर्य से फैलती चली गई ।

ब्रिगेंजा के मेकअप में विजय के अतिरिक्त कोई न था ।

विजय गरजा "बेटे लूमड़ मियां ! तुमने यह तो अवश्य देखा कि सामने बैठे प्रोफेसर हेमन्त की उंगली में खानदानी अंगूठी नहीं है। किन्तु यह नहीं देखा कि यह अंगूठी स्टेज पर खडे उस नकाबपोश की उंगली में है, जो स्वयं को आग का स्वामी बताता है I"

विजय के द्वारा खोला गया यह नवीन रहस्योद्घाटन आश्चर्यजनक था । उसके कहते ही हाल में उपस्थित व्यक्तियों की निगाहें उसकी ओर घूम गई । वास्तव में वह अंगूठी उसकी एक उंगली में फंसी थी जिस पर सर्प बना हुआ था ।

विजय के इस वाक्य पर घबराई-सी सविता भी चौंक पडी और स्वामी की उगली में अंगूठी देखते ही बरबस ही उसके मुख से निकला "डैडी। .ऽ.ऽ.ऽ.ऽ.ऽ.ऽ.ऽ। !"

उस मासूम लड़की की आंखे आश्चर्य से फैल गई । उसे तो विश्वास ही नहीं हुआ कि उसके पिता इतना बडा षड्यंत्र रच सकते हैं I 

वह फिर बोली "डैडी आप .?"

"हाँ बेटी, मैं !” आग के स्वामी के मुख से वह भर्राहट समाप्त हो गई थी जो प्राय: रहा करती थी । ये शब्द वास्तव में प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के थे । समस्त हाल के लिए यह भी एक ऐसा रहस्योद्घाटन था जिसके खुलने पर लोग सन्न रह गए । आग के बेटों को भी आज पहली बार मालूम पड़ा कि उनका चीफ प्रोफेसर हेमन्त है ।

----------


## asr335704

"धांय !” 

अचानक एक फायर की तीव्र ध्वनि ने हाल को न सिर्फ अपनी और आकर्षित कर लिया, बल्कि एक बार फिर सब चौंक पड़े । सबने देखा गोली उस आदमी के सीने में लगी थी जो नकली प्रोफेसर हेमन्त बना बैठा था। फिर सबकी निगाह उसके हत्यारे पर पडी जो विकास के अतिरिक्त और कोई न था।

विकास लापरवाही के साथ कुछ ऐसे अदाज में बैठा था कि मानो वह कोई भयानक शातिर रहा हो । अपने रिवॉल्वर से निकले धुएं पर फूंक मारता बोला “ये नादान अपनी जेब से रिवॉल्वर निकालकर आपकी शान में गुस्ताखी करने की चेष्टा कर रहा था अंकल I” कहने का ढंग ऐसा था मानो विकास कोई बहुत बडा बुजुर्ग शातिर रहा हो और जिसके लिए खून कर देना एक रसमलाई खाने से अधिक महत्व न रखता हो ।

यहां तक कि स्वयं विजय भी उसके कहने पर मुस्कराया और फिर बोला "वैरी गुड भतीजे। अन्य सब पर भी निगाहें रखो सिर्फ अपने साथियों को छोड़कर | तुम जानते हो कि मेरी टोली के कौन-से पांच आदमी हमारे हैं ।"

समस्त हॉल इस समय आश्वर्यचकित था ।

स्वयं अलफांसे इस बार चकित रह गया कि वह विजय को पहचान न सका । तभी स्वामी ने स्टेज से हिलना चाहा कि विजय गरजा "नहीं प्रोफेसर हेमन्त ! अब अगर कोई भी हरकत की तो अगली गोली तुम्हारी बेटी सविता के जिस्म में होगी I”

वाक्य सुनकर प्रोफेसर जहां-का-तहां रुक क्या । उसके पैरों में मानो बेड़ियाँ पड़ गई । विकास के मेकअप में जो दूसरा साथी था, वह विकास का मेकअप उतार चुका था । वह भी एक खूबसूरत लड़का था तथा उसके हाथ में भी रिवॉल्वर था । विकास और वह पूरी तरह हाल के एक-एक आदमी पर नजर रखे हुए थे। 

विजय तो था ही पूर्णतया सतर्क। वह गरजा “प्रोफेसर ! अपने चमचों से कहो कि लूमड़ प्यारे को मुक्त कर दे I” इस समय समस्त डोरियां विजय के हाथ में थी | प्रोफेसर हेमन्त की जान सविता के रूप में विजय की रिवॉल्वर की नोक पर थी । फिर भला वह विजय की आज्ञा का उल्लंघन किस प्रकार कर सकता था ? अंत: परिणामस्वरूप अलफांसे को आजाद कर दिया गया । आग के बेटे कुछ करना चाहते थे, किन्तु कुछ न कर पा रहे थे ।

यहां पर खुलने वाला प्रत्येक रहस्य हैरतअंगेज़ था। अभी तक तो वे यह भी नहीं सोच पाए कि यह सब कैसे और क्या हो रहा है ? 

अचानक विजय फिर बोला "प्यारे झानझरोखे ! जरा हेमन्त मियां को कंगन पहना दो ।” आग के बेटे के मेकअप में अशरफ प्रोफेसर के करीब पहुँचा और उसका नकाब नोच लिया ।

अगले ही पल !

----------


## asr335704

कोई समझ भी न पाया कि एक अन्य हौलनाक कारनामा । एक अन्य चौंका देने वाली घटना इस बार | विजय, अलफांसे, विकास तथा अन्य सभी धोखा खा गए ।

प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के निकट ही खड़ा स्वयं अशरफ भी कुछ न समझ पाया कि उसने अपनी बल्बयुक्त पोशाक से एक बल्ब निकालकर हॉल में फेंक दिया । बल्ब के धरती से टकराते ही एक भयानक विस्फोट हुआ और चारों तरफ एक धुंध सी छा गई | क्षणमात्र में सारे हाल में अफरा-तफरी मच गई । अशरफ फुर्ती से हेमन्त पर झपटा, किंतु वह खाली फर्श चाटता रह गया I

विजय ने सविता को वहीं छोडा और स्टेज की ओर ज़म्प लगा दी ।

अलफांसे ने एक आग के बेटे को पकड़ लिया । विकास का रिवॉल्वर निरंतर शोले उगल रहा था । तमाम हॉल में गहरी धुंध व्याप्त हो गई थी |

किसी को किसी का पता न था । उसके बाद बल्ब गिरने के और भी धमाके हुए । धुआं और अधिक गहरा हो गया ।

हेमन्त के जिस्म पर रोशन बल्ब भी शायद बुझ गए थे तभी तो इस धुंध में किसी को नजर नहीं आ रहा था । चारो और भयानक कोलाहल, फायर और चीखों की आवाज I एक दूसरे के खून के प्यासे इंसान किन्तु भयानक धुएं से सभी परेशान । कौन कहां है..? किसी को पता नहीं ।

अभी सविता कुछ समझ भी न पाई थी कि क्या हुआ ? विजय उसे वही छोड़कर धुंए में विलुप्त हो गया I चारो ओर भयानक कोलाहल का साम्राज्य था | अचानक किसी ने उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया और एक तरफ़ को घसीटता हुआ बोला "इधर आओ ।” 

सविता तुरंत आवाज को पहचान गई | यह आवाज उसी के पिता प्रोफेसर हेमन्त के अतिरिक्त किसी और की न थी । वह चाहती तो नहीं थी, किन्तु खिंचती चली गई । खींचते हुए उसके पिता किन्ही बटनों को दबाकर हाल से अलग ले गए | अब यहां धुआं न था । अंत: अब अपने पिता को देख रही थी, रह-रहकर चीख रही थी और अपने पिता का विरोध कर रही थी | मगर ऐसा लगता था जैसे प्रोफेसर हेमन्त पागल हो गए है । वह सविता के चीखने पर लेशमात्र भी ध्यान दिए बिना सिर्फ उसे खींचे लिए जा रहा था ।

उनके पीछे से अब भी फायर, चीखों और भयानक कोलाहल की आवाजे आ रही थी जो इस बात का प्रमाण थी कि हॉल में निरंतर जंग जारी है I एक स्थान पर आकर उसके पिता ने एक बटन दबाया । उसके दबाते ही उस कमरे के बीच का थोड़ा-सा फर्श धीमी जैसी आवाज के साथ एक ओर को हट गया और वहां पर बनी लोहे की सीढियां नजर आने लगीं I सविता ने विरोध किया, किंतु हेमंत उसका हाथ पकड़े निरंतर सीढियां उतरता जा रहा था। लोहे की ये सीढ़ियां नीचे गुफा सी में समाप्त हो रही थी । इस गुफा में पानी भरा था । सीढियों का निचला भाग पानी में विलुप्त हो रहा था I

----------


## asr335704

पानी क्योंकि खारा था, अंत: सविता देखते ही समझ गई कि पानी सागर का है । सीढियों के पास ही पानी पर स्टीमर तैर रहा था । वे दोनों सीढिया तय करके स्टीमर में पहुँच गए । स्टीमर में पहुँचते ही हेमन्त ने सविता को छोड़ दिया और स्वयं स्टीमर की रस्सियां खोलने लगे । ऐता प्रतीत होता था कि यह स्टीमर पहले ही सतर्कतावश यहां बाँधकर रखा गया हो । सविता निरंतऱ प्रत्येक संभव तरीके से अपने पिता का विरोध कर रही थी किंतु प्रोफेसर तो मानो पागल ही हो गया था । कुछ ही पलो में उसने वह रस्सा खोल दिया जिससे स्टीमर सीढियों के साथ बंधा था। इधर सविता की निगाह स्टीमर पऱ रखी एक एल. एम. जी. पर पडी । सविता ने तुरंत झपटकर वह उठा ली और जैसे ही प्रोफेसर हेमन्त रस्सा खोलकर घूमा तो एकदम स्तब्ध रह गया ।

उनकी बेटी सविता उन्ही पर एल.एम.जी. ताने खडी थी । उसके बाल बिखरे हुए थे। आँखों में आँसू किन्तु चेहरे पर दृढता, ज़बडे शक्ति के साथ एक दूसरे से भिंचे हुऐ थे । इस समय वह भयानक बिफरी हुई शेरनी की भांति लग रही थी । उसे इस हालत में देखकर एक बार तो स्वयं हेमन्त भी कांप उठे, फिर स्वयं को संभालकर बोले “सविता! ये क्या बेवकूफी है? यह एल. एम. जी. है, खिलौना नहीं ।"

"यही तो मैं तुम्हें बताना चाहती हूँ देशद्रोही I” सविता खूनी निगाहों से अपने पिता को घूरती हुई बोली "आग मत बढ़ना | याद रखना यह एल. एम. जी. है कोई खिलौना नहीं । इसकी एक गोली तुम्हारे लिए काफी होगी I”

"ये तुम क्या कह रही हो बेटी ? कही तुम पागल तो नहीं हो गई हो ?” चौंककर प्रोफेसर बोले । 

"नहीं।“ सविता पूर्ण शक्ति के साथ चीखी "मुझे बेटी मत कहो! मैं तुम्हारी बेटी नहीं हो सकती । तुम मेरे पिता नहीं, एक भयानक देशद्रोही हो! ऐसे देशद्रोही जिसने भारत माता की गोद में पलकर उसी के साथ गद्दारी की। तुम सा नीच कोई नहीं हो सकता देशद्रोही व्यक्ति I” न जाने कौन सी दुनिया में खोई हुईं सविता चीख रही थी ।

उसके वाक्य और कटु शब्द सुनकर प्रोफेसर न सिर्फ स्तब्ध रह गए बल्कि उन्हें तीव्र ग्लानि हो गई | किन्तु फिर भी वह स्थिति को संभालने का प्रयास करते हुए बोले "क्यों बेकार की बात कर रही हो । कोई आ जाएगा I” कहते हुए वे आगे बढे ।

"वहीँ ठहर जाओ देश के शत्रु !” सविता गुर्राई "तुम्हें अपना पिता कहते हुए मुझे शर्म आती है । वही ठहर जाओ देशद्रोही वर्ना गोली मार दूँगी ।"

"आज तक किसी बेटी ने अपने बाप को मारा है जो तुम मार दोगी I” प्रोफेसर यूं ही आगे बढा किन्तु तभी भयानक शेरनी की भांति सविता थोडी पीछे हटकर गरजी "आज भी एक बेटी आपने बाप को नहीं मारेगी बल्कि भारत मां की वीर लाड़ली भारत मां के उस कपूत को मार देगी जिसने भारत मां के दूध की कीमत उसी के साथ गद्दारी करके चुकाई है । वहीँ ठहर जाइए डैडी, वर्ना ये अंतिम चेतावनी होगी ।"

----------


## asr335704

"बको मत सविता ।” चीखते हुए प्रोफेसर उसकी ओर बढे किन्तु !!

धांय ।

क्षण मात्र में सविता के हाथ में दबी एल. एम. जी. से निकला एक शोला प्रोफेसर हेमन्त की छाती में प्रविष्ट हो गया । प्रोफेसर के चेहरे पर मानो समस्त संसार का आश्चर्य सिमट आया था । वास्तव में मरते हुए इस अंतिम समय में भी उन्हें विश्वास नहीं आ रहा था कि यह गोली उनकी बेटी सविता ने ही चलाई है । हैरत से आंखे फाडे वे लहराकर गिरे और उनके मुख से अंतिम शब्द निकला “सविता बेटी !"

उसने आंसुओं से भरा चेहरा ऊपर उठाया तो वहाँ अपने उसी भाई को पाया जो वास्तव में अलफांसे था । उसे देखते ही सविता ने फिर एल. एम. जी. उठाई और अपने ही माथे से नाल सटाकर बोली "अपनी बहन को क्षमा करना भैया ।"

और..।

धांय !

"सविता। ..!”अलफांसे शक्ति से चीखा ।

किन्तु अब तो सविता इस संसार से बहुत दूर जा चुकी थी । उसकी लाश भी उसके पिता के पास ही पडी थी ।

अलफांसे जैसा व्यक्ति भी दहल गया ।

*******

----------


## asr335704

यह रघुनाथ की कोठी का एक कमरा था । इस कमरे में विजय और विकास के अतिरिक्त विकास का वह दोस्त जो नकली विकास बना था और रघुनाथ के साथ रैना भी बैठी थी । रैना और रघुनाथ विकास के इस प्रकार गायब हो जाने पर परेशान थे । किन्तु इस समय वह सबके बीच बैठा हुआ अपनी कहानी सुना रहा था “हाँ तो झकझकिए अंकल! बात ये थी कि जब मैंने प्रोफेसर को उस स्टार से ड़राया तो मुझे लगा कि मेरे साथ कोई दुर्घटना होगी । अत: सतर्कता के नाते मैंने अपने दोस्त प्रकाश पर अपना मेकअप किया । मैने प्रकाश से कहा था कि कुछ भी बोलेगा नहीं क्योकि वह मेरी आवाज़ में बोल नहीं सकता था । इसने कैद में सिर्फ मुझसे बाते की ।"

अब आग के बेटे वाला केस समाप्तप्राय: हो गया था ।

विजय के निर्देश पर रघुनाथ पहले ही सेविना होटल में उपस्थित था ।

गोलियो की आवाज होते ही रघुनाथ ने विजय के बताए अनुसार सारा काम कर दिया । कुछ आग के बेटे मृत्यु को प्राप्त हुए, कुछ पकडे गए। स्टीमर में पडी हेमन्त और सविता की लाशें मिली। किंतु अलफांसे का कहीं पता न था । इस केस में वह आंधी की भांति आया और तूफान की भांति गायब हो गया ।

तभी !

'"खैर प्यारे तुलारशि ।” विजय बोला ”बात ये है कि अब हम भी तुम्हें अपनी हरकतों की संक्षिप्त कथा सुनाते है । बात यह हुई कि हम यानी विजय दी ग्रेट को उन लोगों ने कैद कर लिया । हम वहाँ सिर्फ एक रात और एक दिन रहे । अक्सर हमारे पास वह ब्रिगेंजा नामक व्यक्ति आया करता था । अतः दूसरी रात का श्रीगणेश होते ही हमने अच्छा अवसर जानकर बेचारे को उस समय धर दबोचा ज़ब वह हमारे लिए खाना लाया । अब जनाब हमने उससे सारी जानकारियां ले ली । जैसे आग के बेटों में उसका क्या स्थान और नंबर हैं ? यह अड्डा कहां है इत्यादि । खैर उसे दुनिया से मोक्ष दिलाकर हमने अपनी गुप्त जेब से मेकअप का पिटारा निकाला और स्वयं को ब्रिगेंजा बना लिया । उस समय ब्रिगेंजा को अपने कपडे पहनाकर कोठरी में डाल दिया । उपयुक्त अवसर मिलते ही ब्रिगेंजा की लाश को लेकर गुप्त रूप से रघु डार्लिंग तुम्हारे पास आया और तुम्हें बताया कि आग के बेटों का गुप्त अड्डा सेविना होटल के नीचे है । तुम जानते हो कि सेविना होटल सागरीय तट पर है और जब उस अधेड़ के मेकअप में हमारे लूमड़ प्यारे ने उस साले नीग्रो को चकमा दिया, ब्रिगेंजा होने के नाते मैंने उसे गिरफ्तार कर लिया । यहां यह कहने से नहीं चूकूंगा कि इस बार यह आश्चर्य की बात रही कि न तो मैं लूमड़ को पहचान सका और न लूमड़ मुझे । उसने मुझे ब्रिगेंजा समझकर ऐसी कहानी सुनाई, जिस पर मुझे विश्वास हो गया । किन्तु हमने जो उसे अपने कमरे के बारे में उटपटांग बताया तो उसे भी विश्वास हो गया और झूठ भी सफल हो गया । वास्तविकता ये थी कि उस कमरे में कुर्सी के ऊपर उठने के अतिरिक्त कोई विशेषता नहीं थी । खैर उसके बाद तुम जानते हो क्या-क्या पवाड़े फैले ।

----------


## asr335704

"लेकिन अंकल यह तो आपने बताया ही नहीं कि वे पांच आदमी कौन थे जो आपके साथ थे ?” विकास बोला ।

"अबे ओ मियां दिलजले! जब तुम्हें मालूम है कि वह रिवॉल्वर हमने तुम्हें सरलता से दे दिया तो पूछ क्यों रहे हो ? रही उन पांच आदमियों की बात तो प्यारे वे अपने यार थे जो खुदा को प्यारे हो गए ।” विजय ने अपने अंतिम शब्द झूठ बोले । वास्तव में वे पांचो सीक्रेट सर्विस के सदस्य थे जिन्हें पांच आग के बेटे मारकर साथ ले लिया गया था और अब केस की समाप्ति पर सुरक्षित अपने घर चले गए थे, किन्तु यह बात वह रघुनाथ इत्यादि के सामने कैसे खोल सकता था? तभी एक नौकर अंदर आया और विजय के हाथ में एक बडा-सा लिफाफा थमाकर बोला "ये आपके लिए मेमसाब दे गई हैं !"

सबने उत्सुकता से देखा ! ऊपर लिखा था - मिसेज जैक्सन की और से विजय के लिए !

पढकर विजय के होंठ सीटी बजाने के अंदाज में सिकुड़ गए "मुझे पहले ही आशा थी ।” और तब जबकि जैक्सन का वह पत्र खोलकर पढा गया ।

पत्र कुछ इस प्रकार था।


*प्यारे दोस्त विजय,*

यह जानकर अत्यंत हर्ष हुआ कि तुमने आग के बेटे समाप्त कर दिए । किन्तु तुम लोगों के दिमाग में ऐसे कितने ही रहस्य घूम रहे होगे जिनका उतर तुम्हें नहीं मा लूम | उन्हीं प्रश्नों के उतर में तुम्हें दे रही हूँ ।

सबसे पहले तुम्हें यह बताना अपना फर्ज समझूंगी कि दहकते शहर वाले अभियान में अपने मर्डरलैंड में अम्लराज के हौज में कूदने के पश्चात मैं जीवित कैसे बच गई । बात ये है कि तुम्हें याद होगा कि मैंने स्पेस में बसे मर्डरलैंड में कहा था कि धरती पर चाहे वह वस्तु भले ही न हो जिसे अमलराज न घोल सके किंतु स्पेस में वह धातु है । मैंने उसी धातु का कवच पहन रखा था । सिर्फ आंखे ही नंगी थीं तो जब कूदी तो आँखों पर भी वही कवच पहन लिया था ।

----------


## asr335704

खैर ! अब मैं तुम्हें आग के बेटे वाले केस के विषय में कुछ बताती हुँ । बात ये है कि आग के बेटे मेरे सेवक थे । प्रोफेसर हेमंत मेरा सेवक था । उसने अपने वैज्ञानिक दिमाग से ही आग के बेटों का निर्माण किया और मेरी सेवा करनै लगा । इस समय मैं नये मर्डरलैंड की स्थापना कर रही हूं अतः धन की अवश्यकता है। बैंक का खजाना मर्डरलैंड पहुँच चूका है ।

हेमन्त जैसे मेरे अनेक सेवक अपने भिन्न भिन्न तरीकों से मर्डरलैंड के लिए समस्त धरती से धन एकत्रित कर रहे है । शीघ्र ही मर्डरलैंड तैयार हो जाऐगा । मैं वहाँ तुम्हें बुलाऊगी ।

खैर अब मैं रहस्य खोलने शुरू करती हूँ । सबने पहली वाली घटना याद करो । बैंक मैनेजर के पास जो लड़की आई ओर बाद में धुआँ बन गई, वह मैं स्वयं थी । धुआँ बनकर कैसे उड़ गई वो मैं तुम्हें अगली मुलाकात में बताऊगी । खैर आगे बढ़ती हूँ । बैंक में बिजली के स्विच के पास तुम्हें बेहोश करने वाली मैं खुद थी! वैसे उस समय मैं अदृश्य थी । रघुनाथ की कोठी के पीछे वाली गली में अदृश्य होकर विषैली सुइयों से स्वयं मैंने ही पांच आग के बेटों को मारा क्योंकि उनका बचकर भागना असंभव हो गया था ।

नाटे के रूप में विकास डिक्की में चढ़ा। तब तक मैं मर्डरलैंड में रखी स्क्रीन से देखती रहती थी किन्तु जैसे ही मैंने हेमंत को छोड़ दूसरे सेवको का निरीक्षण किया, तुम लोगों ने मर्डरलैंड़ की आय का स्त्रोत खत्म कर दिया ।

वैसे ये आग के बेटे कोई विशेष बात न थी । वे जीवित इंसान थे जो बुलेट-प्रूफ कवच पहनकर उपर से ऐस्बेस्टास के कपडे पहन लेते थे तथा पैट्रोल छिड़कर आग लगा लेते थे । ऐस्बेस्टास के कपडे होने के नाते इंसानो पर आग का कोई प्रभाव नहीं पड़ता था ।

अपना काम खत्म होते ही ये सागर में उतर जाते थे जहाँ से इन्हें पनडुब्बियो के जरिए सेविना के नीचे बसे अड्डो पर ले जाया जाता था । अड्डे और सागर का वही रास्ता था जहाँ हेमंत और उस लड़की की लाश पाई गई थी ।

अंत में सिर्फ एक ही बात रह जाती है ! वह यह है कि विकास द्वारा प्रोफेसर हेमंत को भयभीत करना । इससे यह तो स्पष्ट हो गया कि विकास को किसी तरह मालूम हो गया था कि हेमंत मर्डरलैंड का नागरिक है, किन्तु इस बात ने मुझे भी चकरा दिया था कि इसे कैसे मालूम हो गया ? मुझे शक हो गया कि कहीं तुम लोग ये न समझ बैठो कि वास्तव में आग के बेटों का स्वामी वही है इसलिए उसने अपहरण का ये ढोंग रचा, जबकि इसी में वह मारा गया । सिर्फ एक आदमी जानता था कि आग का स्वामी हेमंत है और वह वही था जो नकली हेमंत बना था ।

विकास का अपहरण भी उसने इसलिए किया था कि वह आगे उसके मार्ग में न आ सके। खैर वैसे यह पत्र मैं बहुत जल्दी में लिख रही हूँ । वैसे तो मैंनै सब बता दिया है, किन्तु जो रह गया है, वह अगली मुलाकात में पूछ सकते हो ।

अच्छा अलविदा! विकास को मेरी तरफ से बहुत-बहुत प्यार !!

*प्रिसेज ऑफ मर्डरलैंड*
*जैक्सन*

----------


## asr335704

“क्यों मियां दिलज़ले!” पत्र पढने के बाद विजय विकास से बोला “तुम्हें कैसे मालूम हुआ था कि हेमन्त मर्डरलैंड का नागरिक है अथवा उससे संबंधित है ?"

"उस दिन मैं भी आपके पीछे गया था अंकल, तो मैंने की-होल से झांककर कमरे में देखा। उस समय प्रोफेसर अपनी कमीज पहन रहे थे। अत: मैंने उनकी पीठ पर नया बना स्टार देखा था जो मर्डरलैंड की नागरिकता का प्रमाण है ।"

अवाक-सा विजय, विकास के चेहरे को देखता रह गया । कदम-कदम पर इस लड़के ने उसे हैरत में डाल दिया था ।

----------


## asr335704

**** समाप्त ****

----------


## anita

हमेशा की तरह बेहतरीन 

अब अगला कोई और उपन्यास 

हो सके तो रानू या गुलशन नंदा का उपन्यास लाये

----------


## asr335704

> हमेशा की तरह बेहतरीन 
> 
> अब अगला कोई और उपन्यास 
> 
> हो सके तो रानू या गुलशन नंदा का उपन्यास लाये


धन्यवाद !

जल्दी ही अगला उपन्यास करना स्टार्ट करूँगा l

रानू जी के कुछ नोवेल्स है, उनमे से एक को अपलोड करता हूँ l

----------


## superidiotonline

> धन्यवाद !
> 
> जल्दी ही अगला उपन्यास करना स्टार्ट करूँगा l
> 
> रानू जी के कुछ नोवेल्स है, उनमे से एक को अपलोड करता हूँ l


ओरिजिनल रानू का लिखा ही है न? सरला रानू का तो नहीं है?

क्योंकि रानू की मृत्यु के बाद उनकी पत्नी सरला रानू ने रानू के नाम से लिखना शुरू कर दिया था।

----------


## superidiotonline

वैसे हमें रानू के उपन्यास बिल्कुल पसन्द नहीं, क्योंकि रानू एक ट्रेजडी राइटर था और उसके सभी उपन्यास दुःखान्त होते थे।

----------


## asr335704

> ओरिजिनल रानू का लिखा ही है न? सरला रानू का तो नहीं है?
> 
> क्योंकि रानू की मृत्यु के बाद उनकी पत्नी सरला रानू ने रानू के नाम से लिखना शुरू कर दिया था।


उपन्यास होने तो ओरिजिनल रानू के ही चाहिए l

बाकी तो उनके पुराने पाठक ही बता सकते है और कन्फर्म कर सकते है l

----------


## asr335704

> वैसे हमें रानू के उपन्यास बिल्कुल पसन्द नहीं, क्योंकि रानू एक ट्रेजडी राइटर था और उसके सभी उपन्यास दुःखान्त होते थे।


अगर ऐसा है तो साथ मे दूसरा उपन्यास भी अपलोड करने की कोशिश की जा सकती है :-)

----------


## superidiotonline

> उपन्यास होने तो ओरिजिनल रानू के ही चाहिए lबाकी तो उनके पुराने पाठक ही बता सकते है और कन्फर्म कर सकते है l


अनीता जी बता सकती हैं। मेरी उम्र तो बहुत कम है!

----------


## anita

> ओरिजिनल रानू का लिखा ही है न? सरला रानू का तो नहीं है?
> 
> क्योंकि रानू की मृत्यु के बाद उनकी पत्नी सरला रानू ने रानू के नाम से लिखना शुरू कर दिया था।



उनकी पत्नी ने उनके समय में ही लिखना शुरू कर दिया था 

और उनकी मृत्यु रानू जी से पहले ही हो गयी थी 

उसके कुछ समय बाद रानू जी की

----------


## anita

> धन्यवाद !
> 
> जल्दी ही अगला उपन्यास करना स्टार्ट करूँगा l
> 
> रानू जी के कुछ नोवेल्स है, उनमे से एक को अपलोड करता हूँ l



आपके पास जो भी है 

आप वो ही डालें 

मंच आपकी मेहनत के लिए हमेशा ही आभारी रहेंगा 

धन्यवाद

----------


## superidiotonline

> उनकी पत्नी ने उनके समय में ही लिखना शुरू कर दिया था और उनकी मृत्यु रानू जी से पहले ही हो गयी थी उसके कुछ समय बाद रानू जी की


भागो..!इनके तो रानू परिवार से घनिष्ठ सम्बन्ध लगते हैं!

----------

